# My 48 State MEGA Roadtrip Thread: In Progress (Swinging Ducks be Damned!)



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months*

Fastforward to the last page of the thread to see what's going on right now. Or check out http://www.timbotrip.com
Yes, that's right. I *AM* doing it!!








Firstly, take a look at da map:








Started out on July 20th.
Trip is about 21,000 miles or so, depending on what stops I take and who I visit.
I started a website - http://www.timbotrip.com/ - on which I will make a log of the trip. Not only that - but I'll post in this thread too. I'll post every couple of hours with my progress and any pictures that I take.
On the site, you can see a more detailed list of places I will visit, but it's mostly just a bunch of state capitals, and some other important stuff to see, such as Mount Rushmore, and big California cities.
While you are there, throw me a couple of bucks if you can - I don't have very much money - and gas is expensive. I calculate that fuel alone will cost about $1900. Add to that hotels, and food, and you see we have a heavy undertaking. See the site for details on all that though. Send me more than $35, and I'll send you a postcard from one of the state capitals! Send me more? Well, you'll just have to find out!!

But what I'm really looking for is this: Scirocco folk who will give me a nice homecooked meal, let me crash on their floor, and let me take a shower. A tour of your local area would be awesome as well. I look forward to meeting many people.

//MUAHAHAHHAA!

_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:29 PM 7-15-2008_
_EDIT for update to the original post_:


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:29 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But what I'm really looking for is this: Scirocco folk who will give me a nice homecooked meal, let me crash on their floor, and let me take a shower. A tour of your local area would be awesome as well. I look forward to meeting many people.

Bring it son, you have a place to crash here behind the orange curtain.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

When will you hit Ann Arbor MI?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Welcome here in Amsterdam NY.
<Aussie accent>
"I'll throw a few shrimp on the barbie"
</accent>


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

When you come through OR and WA let me know, you can crash at my house for a night or two.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

when you come to SF we can marry you to a man

But really, keep us updated. We'll throw a gtg or something, plenty of roccos in norcal


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MattyDVR6)*

You should come out to Montauk Point, the very tip of long island. It used to be a WWII military base so theres lots of cool stuff to see. Ever heard of the Montauk projects? Yeah...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_When will you hit Ann Arbor MI?

Trouble is, with a trip like this - it's hard to make a schedule and stick to it - who knows where I'll be and when!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hear that. As long as you don't land in the Portland area on one of our show weekends I can pretty much guarantee you a place, would only need about a week of warning to make sure


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

awesome timbo, depending on time and route, i might roll with you down to flordia, cuz i need to visit law schools this summer and they are all down south http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Austin TX..... you will have a place to stay!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_awesome timbo, depending on time and route, i might roll with you down to flordia, cuz i need to visit law schools this summer and they are all down south http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is awesome, Fraser!
I'm sending IMs to many of ya: look out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

The door is open here in Phoenix Timbo! Just give me a day or so notice and a meal request.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Timbo, I am an hour and a half north of Augusta, but if you make it up this way you can crash here. Either way, if I know when you'll be in Augusta I'll drive down there. LOBSTER!!!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

When that blue line on your map hits Chicago, stop in Burr Ridge at my house for a hamburger, a nap, and the three S's (isht, shower and shave).
Or better yet, make a weekend of it if the timing's right.
I'll be out of town 7/3 to 7/10 though.
IM me in case this thread gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (echassin)*

Got it! It'll be great to meet ya! -- I'll be through there much later than that - august sometime.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

omg! wow! holla when in DC area!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_... and a meal request.










Wendy's ?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Mtl-Marc)*

Washington state you're covered, timob. I'm 7mi from the capitol building


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

My .02 but Montgomery is pretty lame. I would go through Gulf shores and Mobile, go see Forest Gump is Bayou LAbatre (sp?) instead. A nice stop is to see the Battleship in Mobile and the greatest FREE air museum that I've ever been to is the Naval air museum in Pensacola, FL. 
Good Luck!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (GoKraut)*

Timbo,
Got your mail and just saw that Fraser may be joining you on your way through. Awesome. Kind of a mini Cincy in SC. Someday I hope to line both sides of my street with Sciroccos for a weekend just to piss off the HOA Nazis. Bring it boys!
Dave


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (xavsbud)*

In 'N Out is waiting for you here!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's the one road-trip that I want to make in the scirocco, head down to Redding for a burger.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_In 'N Out is waiting for you here!

This is worth the whole trip for, I think!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow! This trip will be fun for sure! Looks like you'll be rollin through Minneapolis. If it's ok with Amber, you can crash at our place and we can have a bbq or somethin. It'll save ya some $ instead of stayin at a hotel. We're about 1/2 an hour north of Minneapolis. There's some neat junkyards around here too a little farther north.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Timbo-
You're welcome to stay with us in OKC. We've got a spare bedroom, a home cooked meal, garage facilities(if needed), and shouldn't have a problem with getting you some fuel if your short. Your white rocco can keep my S1 and the wife's S2 company. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if your interested.
BTW- thanks for the MS info while I was in Iraq. It's much appreciated!!!


----------



## silverroco (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Sounds like a trip of a lifetime, I would suggest that you try PCH in California between LA and the bay area. This is one of the best roads in the country. If you do this, skip I-5 and do the Oregon coast up to Portland, again one of the most beautiful coast lines in the country, have fun.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Timbo, when you come through Boise, Id, you have a place here to stay if you want it. You will definitely have to at least stop by for a burger or steaks. Hit me up for my number or e-mail before you leave on this trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (BoiseMK1GTI)*

I'm so glad you decided to do this! I'm sure you will end up at Jim's when you pass through NJ on the last leg of your trip, but you are more than welcome at our place.
Donation made!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Wendy's ? 

I was thinking about a nice steak, salad, etc but leave the cooking to my wife-- she is the better cook by far.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Tim...I've said it before. Mi casa, es su casa. Lovely Scottsdale....trip to the lake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_I'm so glad you decided to do this! I'm sure you will end up at Jim's when you pass through NJ on the last leg of your trip, but you are more than welcome at our place.
Donation made!

Thank you so much you guys!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
@ sciroccohal and [email protected]
FIGHT!!







I'll get to see both of ya, right? I can't wait!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (silverroco)*

Yeah, what he said re: Pacific Coast Highway. Driving up I-5 is BORING.
At least consider jogging out to the Coast about half way up via SLO (aka San Louis Obispo):
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t...GCepg
From there, if you travel North on the coast, you pop out in Monterey and Santa Cruz. Muuuuch better time covering ground vs the Inland Empire with its dusty farmland and nothing much but Truck Stops. (we're talking Hundreds and Hundreds of miles here bro'.)
17 Mile Drive, Pebble Beach, a convergence of three separate ocean currents raising up off the surface of the Pacific, the Monterey Bay Aquarium, Cannery Row (Steinberg), Santa Cruz Beach and Boardwalk (complete w/ wooden Roller Coaster!), and then you slip over Highway 17 into Silicon Valley and the Greater Bay Area. 
A decent route across the Golden Gate Bridge can be had on the way towards Sac-a-Tomatoes, the Sate Capitol. And Bobs yer uncle!

Anywho, keep us updated.
TBerk


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Well Hell Yes!!!! Go West young man, and then south, and then north, and then east, and south again, and perhaps north.... Just keep us posted







and come home safe just like they did in A Perfect Storm.







Of course I'm kidding!!! If you happen to be passing through the northern Indiana way my folks would be thrilled to have you stop for a visit. You would probably get a boat ride AND an awesome meal. And there is no way we're going to let you go out there without cash....sheesh!
Donation made....ditto.







Cheers-


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (TBerk)*

So much to do!! And there's so much awesome stuff in CA - I might have to spend a few days or more there.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
Donation made....ditto.







Cheers- 

Thank you so much, Cindy! (And Jeff!!) Do your parents make cookies too?

















_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:11 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

What day will you be leaving ATL? If you take the route below between ATL and Richmond I'll buy you a tank of gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...8&z=7


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_awesome timbo, depending on time and route, i might roll with you down to flordia, cuz i need to visit law schools this summer and they are all down south http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

timbo, please let us Florida guys know when your in Tallahassee, and we will meet you and Frasier there


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

But what I'm really looking for is this: Scirocco folk who will give me a nice homecooked meal, let me crash on their floor, and let me take a shower. A tour of your local area would be awesome as well. I look forward to meeting many people.


Whenever the time may be you are more than welcome to our place. We have a whole room dedicated to Scirocco folks who venture this way (two acually, just ask Cathy and Daun). So any time, we're about an hour from the capitol with Neptuno about 15 minutes away. Just drop me a line when you are getting close and we'll be sure to clean the house.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Go buy a web-cam and host a Live Stream of your trip from ustream.tv
^^ dead serious about this!!! You can have a live chat room, record sessions, and post pics and stuff. You can also link the video & chat on your site.
doooo eeiiiiitttttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (mr lee)*

Timbo, you are going to have the time of your life! So interested in seeing how this all plays out.
Good luck! Donation will be forthcoming...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Timbo, you are going to have the time of your life! So interested in seeing how this all plays out.
Good luck! Donation will be forthcoming...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Joe!
Yes, it'll be an awesome trip!!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

When you hit the SF Bay Area I'm sure I could arrange a pit stop for you. BTW, if you plan on visiting Alcatraz during high season make sure to book a ticket way in advance .. I know, tough to plan, but we sell out a couple of weeks to a month ahead.
I'm sure we could organize a few locals to go out to dinner with too, heck we usually need someone coming from out of town just to get our butss out the door.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah you can for sure stop here!! I'll make my famous delicious cookies for you and we'll barbecue and you can definitely use our shower and sofa! Donated too







I will be out of town from June 30th to July 28th, so I hope I will see you!! Let me know when you're coming around. I'll keep myself updated by looking at the thread too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ Donated too









Thanks so much!!








Muahahah MORE COOKIES!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

ok, so I am trying to schedule the entire trip out to get everybody a good idea of when I'll be around.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Thanks so much!!








Muahahah MORE COOKIES!!









Love Ya, Timbo, but there is just something really disturbing about this picture...















OMG, can't stop laughing at it. Have to clear the tears away...
See you in a few weeks in Charleston,
Dave


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So much to do!! And there's so much awesome stuff in CA - I might have to spend a few days or more there.

I hate being a "newbie".







I want to post a picture but Jeff helped me with the first one I did. I have to run to work and don't have time to get through the process to figure it out by my ownself. So tonight I'll post a couple of pix of my favorite place in the world....it's in CA AND it's near your route. So stay tuned and stay cool today...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (TBerk)*

if you end up going the coastal route through california, the SLO Scirocco Hooligans would give you a place to stay. we lack a wendy's though.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
I hate being a "newbie".







I want to post a picture but Jeff helped me with the first one I did. I have to run to work and don't have time to get through the process to figure it out by my ownself. So tonight I'll post a couple of pix of my favorite place in the world....it's in CA AND it's near your route. So stay tuned and stay cool today...

It took me a few tries to get it right Cindy. You'll get the hang of all this, just takes time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ok - so I'm working on scheduling
The first day I'm gonna hit Dover and Annapolis, MD.
So that night - I need to stay in the Annapolis/Baltimore/DC areas.
Anybody 'round there got a couch?


----------



## h2ovwlover (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Austin TX..... you will have a place to stay!!!









While you are here stop by my place and I will give you a tour of the hill country and capitol in my Westy







My wife will feed you and I'll supply beer and a tank of gas. It would be great to meet you.
I have two spare bedrooms you're welcome to one or both.



_Modified by h2ovwlover at 9:09 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Let me know when you're in Washington


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

That is a job for the MD crew









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ok - so I'm working on scheduling
The first day I'm gonna hit Dover and Annapolis, MD.
So that night - I need to stay in the Annapolis/Baltimore/DC areas.
Anybody 'round there got a couch?


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

when you swing thru Bozeman MT give me a ring 4064313474 ill rile up the gang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (littlewhitebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhitebeast* »_when you swing thru Bozeman MT give me a ring 4064313474 ill rile up the gang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

For sure! I was worried about seeing anybody up there!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Let me know when you're in Washington 

Will do! I might have to megasquirt your car though.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Will do! I might have to megasquirt your car though.









Timbo, I have two sitting in the driveway that have been whining MS this and MS that. You can hit them both while I fix the grub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*









Day 2:


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Saweet! After that I'll be funding Timbo's drive west!








Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Saweet! After that I'll be funding Timbo's drive west!








Dave










This trip will show the power of the Scirocco community! 
or
How many cars can I put relays and megasquirts into?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









This trip will show the power of the Scirocco community! 
or
How many cars can I put relays and megasquirts into?
















I predict that you will have to stay in a hotel only 25% of your trip. I also predict that you will gain 15 lbs. with all the bbqs and meals you be invited to. You are not invited to stay at my house! Drive the 30 minutes to stay in your own bed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

timbo your more than welcome at my place on the 1st night, but im a good hour or so north of DC.
i plan on rolling with you down to fla either way though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_timbo, please let us Florida guys know when your in Tallahassee, and we will meet you and Frasier there









Right on. If you change course and are going through the Jacksonville area you can crash here too.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy crap TooRoundTDI...I think the people working at Caribou think I'm a freak from laughing so hard at your signature. That's effing hilarious! I'll remember you FOREVER!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

IM sent Konomi!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

*Please donate if possible!*
The money will be used for gas and food, but not for hotels. I need to get together at least $1900 dollars for fuel alone. If everybody throws $10 or $20 - we can all follow along and take this trip!
I put a tally on the homepage of the site - timbotrip.com
I want to say thanks to those who have already donated.
Especially lee - sciroccos4lifewife - who gave me so much money - that I should write her name on the side of my car!














You're getting a postcard... and WAY more!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No Canada








But I'll still donate soon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_No Canada








But I'll still donate soon.

Canada? What do you think I'll be doing next year? THE GREAT CANADA TRIP!!








But really - how do I drive to Iqaluit, Nunavut?
EDIT: I guess I can just say I'm visiting all of the Provence Capitals. Not territories!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:43 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But really - how do I drive to Iqaluit, Nunavut?



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Canada? What do you think I'll be doing next year? THE GREAT CANADiA TRIP!!











Do I hear a Muhahahaha? 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:49 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Looks like you are passing over Silicon Valley, but you have a place to eat and crash if you wander through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, you should get your hydro project on for this trip, be the ultimate test. I can share some notes with you if you wish.










_Modified by GLi_Luva at 6:55 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ok - so I'm working on scheduling
The first day I'm gonna hit Dover and Annapolis, MD.
So that night - I need to stay in the Annapolis/Baltimore/DC areas.
Anybody 'round there got a couch?


















Timbo: I'm about an hour (as I drive, non-rush-hour traffic) to an hour + from Annapolis. Of course, you're welcome here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Thanks, Greg!! 
I think I'm gonna start out the first day from Fraser's place - we're gonna be rolling together all the way to Florida - he's looking at schools.
But I thank you so much for your gracious offer!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_Looks like you are passing over Silicon Valley, but you have a place to eat and crash if you wander through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, you should get your hydro project on for this trip, be the ultimate test. I can share some notes with you if you wish.










After a lot of research, I've come to the conclusion that the amount of power drained from the alternator to make the hydrogen from the water exceeds the amount of power I can get from the hydrogen. Which is crappy. Really - the hydro stuff seems to be more of a business project on the effectivness of pyramid schemes!








But yeah - I'll be there in the Bay area at least for a couple of days. I was born in Hayward, CA, and my parrents moved out of CA after a few weeks to Colorado. I've been waiting forever to see where I was born!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Funny how physics works when you realise there is no "free" energy, huh?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (veetarded)*

run a second more powerful alternator


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Especially lee - sciroccos4lifewife - who gave me so much money - that I should write her name on the side of my car!














You're getting a postcard... and WAY more!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll get you some vinyl made up "MEGA ROAD TRIP Sponsored by ........."


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_run a second more powerful alternator

Takes power to turn that alternator.







I'm already running a 120A from a VR6. The balance is producing enough hydrogen to overcome the energy expended to create it. Playing with the idea of adding certain impurities that lower the dielectric strength of water, but still another pipe dream.








But, back on topic:


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
But yeah - I'll be there in the Bay area at least for a couple of days. I was born in Hayward, CA, and my parrents moved out of CA after a few weeks to Colorado. I've been waiting forever to see where I was born!









So you a local boy! Yeah, offer stands, IM me if you want my #, bed and tri-tip BBQ awaiting. Maybe have a mini Rocco GTG if you have the time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (sciroccos4lifewife)*

timbo, my donation will come enroute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definitely pumped for another person to roll to fla with, and pumped to chill with the fla people, even if ill be in my mk5 kia


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, my donation will come enroute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definitely pumped for another person to roll to fla with, and pumped to chill with the fla people, even if ill be in my mk5 kia


Muahahah! Thanks dude!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, my donation will come enroute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definitely pumped for another person to roll to fla with, and pumped to chill with the fla people, even if ill be in my mk5 kia

timbo and frazier we in Florida look forward to seeing guys in Tallahassee, plan to buy you guys meal during this trip


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Timbo,
You planning on coming through Sacramento...it is the state capitol of sunny CA?
I'll throw down a benjamin' for gas, a place to crash for as long as you need and a garage full of tools and beer if you're in the neighborhood.
I applaud your adventure and hope to do the same some day. 
I was thinking about Prudoe Bay to Tierra del Fuego...a life time dream for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sirocco at 12:08 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_
So you a local boy! Yeah, offer stands, IM me if you want my #, bed and tri-tip BBQ awaiting. Maybe have a mini Rocco GTG if you have the time.










Whaaaat, are we competing for who puts him up for the night. How about if you come down 280 or 101 you stay at my place, if 880 or 680 you stay at Neil's








BTW, donated a lil something too.


_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 12:28 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Whaaaat, are we competing for who puts him up for the night. How about if you come down 280 or 101 you stay at my place, if 880 or 680 you stay at Neil's









And when you get to Sacramento you stay at our place...sounds like a plan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Heh heh heh - You guys are awesome - Tobias - thanks so much for the donation!!!
And thanks to you both for the offers to stay. Why not stay both places? Then I can spend an entire day (or more) in the area!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody located in North or South Dakota?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wait, you mean people live there?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_wait, you mean people live there?

















While your near Mt. Rushmore - check out the cosmos mystery area. That's pretty cool! s.Dak also has some nice KOAs if you don't wanna pay $100/night for a hotel/motel/whatever.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Maybe only a 50/50 shot that I'll be around, but I'd like to hear from you as you come through Raleigh, NC.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_Maybe only a 50/50 shot that I'll be around, but I'd like to hear from you as you come through Raleigh, NC. 

Sure thing!


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Looks like you'll be heading for lodging that evening in SC?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitarmy)*

Yes - I am staying in Charlston, SC with xavsbud on Day 2 if all goes well. That's Tuesday July 22nd








After that, I'll head to the capital of South Carolina, Columbia, then on to Atlanta.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Timbo My house is open to you when you make it back to the east coast


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Timbo My house is open to you when you make it back to the east coast









I think I'll take you up on that, - but only if I am allowed to MAKE YOUR FRIKIN' CAR RUN, DANGIT!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Your always welcome









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
but only if I am allowed to MAKE YOUR FRIKIN' CAR RUN, DANGIT!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_Looks like you'll be heading for lodging that evening in SC?

Lodging, dining, and wrenching if needed. BTW, Bring your swim trunks. The pool and hot tub are ini the back yard and Folly Beach is just 15 minutes. Historical Charleston is also just 15 minutes. You better make Charleston a week stop at the minimum. Ask Jules, there is too much to do in a short trip.
Dave


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Timbo, if you change your route through Oregon, and come up Hwy 97, I've got a bed and a lift for any maintenance you may need to do. Lots of scenery wround here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where along 97 are you located?


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Timbo, we have boats you can stay on when you come thru Albany. Hell, we'll even give you a tour of Albany on the Hudson river.. can't do that in a scirocco, although we put put the Rocco on the work float and tow you up the river.. hmmmm. 
btw, I'm still planning to make an amphibious scirocco one of these days. .the first cut may just be a rocco on a pontoon boat...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_Timbo, we have boats you can stay on when you come thru Albany. Hell, we'll even give you a tour of Albany on the Hudson river.. can't do that in a scirocco, although we put put the Rocco on the work float and tow you up the river.. hmmmm. 
btw, I'm still planning to make an amphibious scirocco one of these days. .the first cut may just be a rocco on a pontoon boat... 

I like the way you think!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

donation made


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

My wife and I are jealous. This looks like an awesome trip. I took my 91 GTI solo to Tacoma WA and back about 15 years ago. We are in Raleigh NC. You are welcome to stop by. We could give you the tour, provide lodging and food. I looks like that you will be in town around midday so Lunch is on us. Let us know.
Brian and Lisa Burger


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I already called dibs on feeding him lunch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_I already called dibs on feeding him lunch
















Have Timbo show you how to make Sushis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_where along 97 are you located?

About 2 miles west of Sunriver


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_donation made

Thanks a billion!!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Timbo, you have a place to stay in NE. I live 45 mins south of Lincoln, in a small town called Beatrice. It is in the middle of nowhere. Not much to do. Maybe we could find a hill and watch a twister wipe out a trailer park or something! Anyways Ive got a spare room and a cold beer for ya! Let me know a couple days be fore you get here. (so I can plan a sick day.... cough cough...







)


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Raided the cookie jar.. monies sent.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Timbo, you have a place to stay in NE. I live 45 mins south of Lincoln, in a small town called Beatrice. It is in the middle of nowhere. Not much to do. Maybe we could find a hill and watch a twister wipe out a trailer park or something! Anyways Ive got a spare room and a cold beer for ya! Let me know a couple days be fore you get here. (so I can plan a sick day.... cough cough...







)

I'm there!! Muahahahha! Thanks so much for the donation! -- I'll see ya in late July/early August!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in your PowerBook, postin' from your account!
--The Timob


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So... Florida - Anybody in florida? I'd be happy to go south into the state and actually see it - Because tallahassee isn't that far into the state.


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Let me know when you come to Texas, and we'll arrange a meet for you. You be rolling through some big VW clubs in Dallas/Fort Worth and Austin


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So... Florida - Anybody in florida? I'd be happy to go south into the state and actually see it - Because tallahassee isn't that far into the state.

x2. im gonna be bumming around florida for a few days looking at schools and would like to meet up with some of your rocco nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So... Florida - Anybody in florida? I'd be happy to go south into the state and actually see it - Because tallahassee isn't that far into the state.

Well if you want to see more of Florida come down to Orlando and ginster and I will meet you there


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

For Texas - I'll be there on a weekend.
On saturda, July 26, I'll leave Jackson, Mississippi to go to Baton Rouge, LA, and visit New Orleans too.
Then I'll make a dash for Houston, TX - but I won't get there till late at night - like 9PM
On July 27th in the morning, from Houston, I'll go right to Austin, and stay with Morio.
Morio is gonna do a BBQ - so I wanna see some Texas Sciroccos there!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Thanks, Greg!! 
I think I'm gonna start out the first day from Fraser's place - we're gonna be rolling together all the way to Florida - he's looking at schools.
But I thank you so much for your gracious offer!









He's not that far from me, can you say, Northern MD Scirocco GTG? Muahahaa!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks for the $ Chris!! Just got it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Thanks for the $ Chris!! Just got it!

















It'll be a cool trip, Tim. After this and the grand Canada tour, you should take your Scirocco to Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








It'll be a cool trip, Tim. After this and the grand Canada tour, you should take your Scirocco to Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If I can do that - I will. Can I keep the PA plates on it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
If I can do that - I will. Can I keep the PA plates on it?









I don't know. I know that in Germany you can get temporary registation, like if you do European delivery on a new car. I have no idea how to go about it though.


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

If you need a Madison/Milwaukee (Because I'm guessing you're on 94 anyways) house/food hookup, I'm here!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_For Texas - I'll be there on a weekend.
On saturda, July 26, I'll leave Jackson, Mississippi to go to Baton Rouge, LA, and visit New Orleans too.
Then I'll make a dash for Houston, TX - but I won't get there till late at night - like 9PM
On July 27th in the morning, from Houston, I'll go right to Austin, and stay with Morio.
Morio is gonna do a BBQ - so I wanna see some Texas Sciroccos there!

July 27th 1pm til ????
I will be hosting a fundraiser for TIMBO!!! Free BBQ and Beer as well as a pool for anyone willing to donate to Timbo!!!





















so come on out to driftwood tx!!! PM for address ..all are welcome to bring something but that is not necessary!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Day 7 - July 27th - Sunday
Mile 2448.3 to Mile 2601
8:00 AM - Depart Houston, TX for Austin, TX
10:37 AM - Arrive Austin, TX - Visit Morio!
Staying with Morio in Austin
Day 8 - July 28th - Monday
Mile 2601 to Mile 2990 - 389 Miles Today
8:00 AM - Depart Austin, TX for Okalahoma City, OK
2:17 PM - Arrive Okalahoma City, OK


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

a thread is now posted in the South Forum!!!






















can't wait!!!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3888965


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Muahahah! Cool!
Edit: I replied with the same thing in the other thread "Muahahaha!! Cool!" - even though Muahahaha gets typed randomly every time, it's kinda odd that it's so close!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 1:26 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Bumpin' my own thread.








I can't wait!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

There anybody in Houston? I'm staying there for a night.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey Tim, long time no chat!

I can't help you with houston, but while in Concord NH, I'll definitely help you fill the tank, or buy you a meal or something. 
I'm looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Hey Tim, long time no chat!

I can't help you with houston, but while in Concord NH, I'll definitely help you fill the tank, or buy you a meal or something. 
I'm looking forward to seeing you. 

Awesome!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

if you can't find anyone in Houston, you are more than welcome to come on the Austin Early.... we can stay up late on Saturday to wait for your arrival.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_if you can't find anyone in Houston, you are more than welcome to come on the Austin Early.... we can stay up late on Saturday to wait for your arrival.....





































Trouble is - I have to go from Jackson, Mississippi to Louisana and then Texas in one day. (and who knows where I'm gonna stay there! That might be a motel 6 kind of day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Motel 6's are good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Trouble is - I have to go from Jackson, Mississippi to Louisana and then Texas in one day. (and who knows where I'm gonna stay there! That might be a motel 6 kind of day.

What?! No Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What?! No Holiday Inn Express?


Too expensive!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Trouble is - I have to go from Jackson, Mississippi to Louisana and then Texas in one day. (and who knows where I'm gonna stay there! That might be a motel 6 kind of day.

my house is open to you if you need it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Too expensive!









Amen to that


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Well, I'll get there sunday one way or another!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

TIMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so, how much $$$ have you raised so far?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I have this in the sidebar of http://www.timbotrip.com

_Quote, originally posted by *timbotrip.com* »_
Donate Now!
Thanks for making this trip possible! In exchange: I have no ads, no popups, and no commercial sponsors. 
Donation Goal: $3000
*Current Donation Total: $490*
That's 16.3% of the Goal!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

How often do you update that Timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_How often do you update that Timbo?
















Thanks!! I update it when you give me some $







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Haven't read the entire thread, but has anyone suggested putting a live webcam in the car?


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

good freekin call! Timbo, get a sprint or verizon internet card if you don't already have one, then a budget ip camera and you're just about all set! Ideally that new KR2 router would make life easier but you can route it thru your PC! 
DO IT! 
Just did this from a 43' Egg Harbor duing a 500 mile retrieval mission. Here's some of the video: http://www.castletonboatclub.c...t.wmv


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_good freekin call! Timbo, get a sprint or verizon internet card if you don't already have one, then a budget ip camera and you're just about all set! Ideally that new KR2 router would make life easier but you can route it thru your PC! 
DO IT! 
Just did this from a 43' Egg Harbor duing a 500 mile retrieval mission. Here's some of the video: http://www.castletonboatclub.c...t.wmv

That is so slick! Timbo, DO IT!







Please, please and please...








BTW, Saving ALL pocket change till Timbo arrives in Chucktown. Then he gets to leave with it. Should be pretty hefty in over a month. I suggest that all of us do this as he hits each place of friendlies and by the time he gets home, he should have more than met his goal with the kitty started for the Great Canadian Toad Trip.
Dave


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

you have donation.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

I have a verizon card. I don't have the money for an IP camera though. (yet, that is)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_you have donation. 









Me love you long time!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Me love you long time!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Me love you long time!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks, Greg!!! Donation recieved!!








Also, thanks to Raulito too - who gave me some $ for gas!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:44 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Do the donators get to pick the state they'd like a postcard from? 
I mean, it'd be kinda lame for me to get a postcard from Annapolis








_I've always wanted to visit New England or the PNW.._....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

There was a special request box for that, you know...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_There was a special request box for that, you know...
















I guess I just got all caught up in my moment of philanthropy..... a junior Carnegie wananbe!
Edit: fixed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by G-rocco at 9:09 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_







I guess I just got all caught up in my moment of philanthropy..... a junior Carnegie wananbe!
Edit: fixed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ya coulda just told me, ya know!
(Greg just donated one dollar to tell me where he wanted his postcard from)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

donation coming after I receive my first paycheck (June 30)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_donation coming after I receive my first paycheck (June 30)

Thanks!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I expect to see the $600 mark soon... Come on people this is like a telethon.....Interwebbython


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I expect to see the $600 mark soon... Come on people this is like a telethon.....Interwebbython









He's at $746.
Hey Timob, are you going to keep track of all the gas you buy? What price you pay for it and what mpg you get?
Might have a neat map of gas prices by the time you're done....


_Modified by G-rocco at 12:28 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
He's at $746.


Wow! He was at $495 yesterday..... That took off.... Like I said..... Keep Donating..... Timbo needs it.... 
el t
_
Ps I am not payed by the sponsor or the op of this tread_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey Timob, are you going to keep track of all the gas you buy? What price you pay for it and what mpg you get?
Might have a neat map of gas prices by the time you're done....



Yes, not only am I gonna post all that - I'll take a picture of the gas station sign, and post the recept. That'll give the location too, and make it easy to calculate miles and MPG.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey Timbo. 
Does the "MPG" gauge on the MS dashboard work?
Is it accurate at all?
Ever mess with it?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Can I make a donation via snail mail w/ cash? I have some requirements for the spending of my donation.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Hey Timbo. 
Does the "MPG" gauge on the MS dashboard work?
Is it accurate at all?
Ever mess with it?


Ive not messed with that much - it does not seem to work.








@smithma7 - sure... IM sent!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well hopefully VIntage Rubber can donate some funds to your cause, there, Timbo.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Donation made. 
Timbo, I did what I could, unfortunately my recent semi-unemployment (plus lots of car problems







) haven't left a lot of extra scratch.


_Modified by cholland_ at 6:08 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
(Greg just donated one dollar to tell me where he wanted his postcard from)

Oh my god. Really? Seriously? You guys crack me up. Whatever helps though!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Donation made. 
Timbo, I did what I could, unfortunately my recent semi-unemployment (plus lots of car problems







) having left a lot of extra scratch.

I thank you so much for that!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump!! I can't wait to see when you'll be coming up here, and to take you up to Duluth!! Man am I going to be cramped in the back of my TT now...holy shnikies...guess I'll have to take a long 2 1/2 hour nap haha...


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Hey timbo I noticed you have no one to see in Little Rock. I live 20 min north of the capital. would like to come down meet you. You could also come to the house for a shower or whatever else you need. Send me an IM and let me know if you are interested. 
Steve


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (kenney83)*

Hey Timbo, it took me a while to find the thread but here I am. My offer stands though it may not help. I'm 3 hours south of Albuquerque, NM but if you're stranded or limping, there's space here and though I didn't read all the postings up till now I know that there are very few 'Roccos between TX, OK, and AZ. New Mexico is a cold hearted state of scorched earth and pointlessness.... So stop in if you're in the area.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, saw that you put in timbotrip.com for where your stops are that:
"(will include a [long] side-trip to Mount Rushmore)"
*sniff sniff* is that for my postcard? YOU'RE THE BOMB!! Delicious, warm, chewy chocolate-chip cookies will await you at my house for your generosity!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_.. snip... Delicious, warm, chewy chocolate-chip cookies will await you at my house for your generosity!

















Timbo gets lucky.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Timbo gets lucky rubbing warm chewy chocolate chip cookies into his head.









I will eat them up!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey, saw that you put in timbotrip.com for where your stops are that:
"(will include a [long] side-trip to Mount Rushmore)"
*sniff sniff* is that for my postcard? YOU'RE THE BOMB!! Delicious, warm, chewy chocolate-chip cookies will await you at my house for your generosity!









Not just for your postcard - How could I take such a trip and NOT see that?








I acutally just re-planned the trip around that area so that it is not out of the way at all!! - In the process - I shaved 320 miles off of the entire trip. That's an entire tank of gas!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

oh my god, that's the most amazing video ever!! That made my day Mike







I'm so excited to see you here, are you excited for your 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies? Give a few...I'll probably eat some after they're straight from the oven, warm fresh-baked cookies are the BOMB.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish there was something I could give the great timob that would make him stop in the area...if he's hitting freeways, he'll be about 10 mi from where I live.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hamradio)*

I can visit ya! Buy me lunch!








I shoud get there around 1:46 PM on day 35 (IN THEORY - god only knows how much the trip will be delayed at that point.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_IN THEORY - god only knows how much the trip will be delayed at that point.
 
I was thinking it would take you several days to install Mega Squirt on both of my cars... You must have it down to a science...
















Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_ 
I was thinking it would take you several days to install Mega Squirt on both of my cars... You must have it down to a science...
















Dave








it's easy, ya know! Especially if you have a relay board.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

idaho state patrol are tools.. just an fyi


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Yeah - I'm gonna be the ****** in the right lane doing 55mph for mileage!! (let's see how long I can stand doing that)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow, what a cool trip! Good luck! Awesome site too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What kind of camera have you been using? The pictures look very crisp and clean. Photoshop?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

My pictures come from a camera I bought for $120 from woot.com - it's a Samsung S1050









I load the pics from the SD card into the SD slot on my laptop, open them in photoshop, and I have a batch action that I used on each one that resizes it to 800px width and does an Auto Levels on it to make the picture clear and nice.
Then I upload the pics to the blog, or upload them to Vintagewatercooleds with SFTP.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

very nice! I guess I need to get photoshop.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ from woot.com - 

Love that site. bought yesterday's shirt. My first woot. Now that I'll have $$$, hopefully I can take advantage of some other future woots.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Poor timbo's trip thread is being beat out by the thread about his sister's cool vw logo. Bump so it doesn't hit page two!
This was from Amber. Brian fails to log out so I can use MY computer to post MY own comments.


----------



## Felix0012 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

I'm ~5 miles from the Iowa capitol building in Des Moines. As long as you're coming through before Aug 22, there's a couch spot waiting for you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Felix0012)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Felix0012* »_I'm ~5 miles from the Iowa capitol building in Des Moines. As long as you're coming through before Aug 22, there's a couch spot waiting for you. 

Thanks! I should be there before that easy!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd like to thank [email protected] for his very kind donation!
Also: My mom left me an envelope with money in it for the trip too - she left for the Virgin Islands on a trip with my grandpa yesterday.
Donation Goal: $3000
Current Donation Total: $876
That's 29.2% of the Goal!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd like to thank [email protected] for his very kind donation!


Heh, he expects certain.... favors..... for that donation._ chickie chickie wah wah....._










_Quote »_Donation Goal: $3000
Current Donation Total: $876
That's 29.2% of the Goal!



WOW!! I member.... and others might member too but.... way back in 19 hundred and 98 it was, I drove my car from San Diego to Waterfest in NY. Round triped it for less than $400. (A hundred of that went to _bail_ but thats another story.)
What a difference 10 years makes huh! 
So anyways, if you find yourself in need of tools, parts, bed and I know your gonna need a shower..... San Diego is Timbo friendly. 
No reservations needed, just shows up. I gots food, spare room ect. 


_Modified by Monster8V at 11:12 AM 6-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd like to thank [email protected] for his very kind donation!

You are welcome TimoB and certainly when you come through Phoenix I can provide you with food, shelter and a tank of gas.
Pay no mind to Shawn he just misses me horribly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_
WOW!! I member.... and others might member too but.... way back in 19 hundred and 98 it was, I drove my car from San Diego to Waterfest in NY. Round triped it for less than $400. (A hundred of that went to _bail_ but thats another story.)
_Modified by Monster8V at 11:12 AM 6-27-2008_

Lol, the good old days. And you did it on a blown front strut too. Didn't you autocross it too?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_(A hundred of that went to _bail_ but thats another story.)


I think we'd ALL like to hear this story


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I think we'd ALL like to hear this story









Some of us were around back then....
Just ask the current west-coast editor of Automobile Magazine about sharing a jail cell with Meze.








_edit_ looks like most of the July 1998 archives are MIA on scirocco.org. Shawn, care to relive the moment, or is it still too painful for you?


_Modified by vwdaun at 10:23 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Do tell....


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Some of us were around back then....
Just ask the current west-coast editor of Automobile Magazine about sharing a jail cell with Meze.








_edit_ looks like most of the July 1998 archives are MIA on scirocco.org. Shawn, care to relive the moment, or is it still too painful for you?


Aye and what a sweet cell mate he was!








Well, short version is this..... Waterfest eve of 98. Myself and Eric Soltwesel got there about noonish after I picked him up in Colorado on my way from San Diego. Somewhere in Indiana while Eric was driving we hit a bridge abutment at speed and blew out the R/F shock. After we got there at some point, a group of us decided to go find a car wash which mine desperately needed after the trek. 
My 8v, a certain someones 16v and a cabby were there at a light after we failed to find an opperational car was. Another certain someone is egging me and the 16v driver to go heads up. I dont wanna.... I dont wanna.... come on, I dont wanna..... so like an idiot, when the light turned green we went for it, got up to 2nd gear and got out of it. Well, I never saw him but there was a cop right there who saw us playing. 
He called for back up and promply arrested us both. 
I fergit his name but a cool little dood drove my car to the police station to avoid having it towed. Then I had him get my spare money out of my car so I could pay bail. The crew at the hotel were drunk and thought my phone call for help was funny. 
So, posted bail, went to the hotel, slept, woke up and went and autoxed the car. Got 3rd I think. Drove back to Denver, saw my family for a little while. Drove home only to be told my grandmother, whom I just said goodbye to 16 hrs ago has passed away. Drove back. Yeah. What a trip. 
AFAIK, there is still a warrant for my arrest for failure to appear. LOL!!
Dont have a trip like that one Timbo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Monster8V)*

Epic.... of an entirely different sort!!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Epic.... of an entirely different sort!!









Yeah, and that WAS the short version.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Monster8V)*

There's just something about an ex-cop posting bail that perks my ears up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Bumpin' this thread!!
I was wondering if anybody could donate some vinyl graphics - I'd like to write something like this on the side of the car under the rear quarter windows:
http://www.timbotrip.com :: 48 State Capitals


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I don't see utah in your schedule yet, but I'm guessing towards the end of August. I'd be happy to buy you a meal and chat for a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccoRacer* »_I don't see utah in your schedule yet, but I'm guessing towards the end of August. I'd be happy to buy you a meal and chat for a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For sure!! Added to the trip.

Here's the map as of today!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

what road are you taking from Indy to Columbia, MO ??? 
looks like some weird back highway.. or cutting across fields. You should just take 70 to 270 (going around st. louis) and back onto 70...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It takes me on I-72 down US-54 - yes - I think driving around St. Louis might be better.
Is it worth stopping to see the Gateway Arch?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

But how will you hit Springfield?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Like this:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_But how will you hit Springfield?

East on I-70 to north I-55?


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

timoB, I might be kinda dense today, but you're wanting somthing like the updated map for the side of your car...like so

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Right? (sorry bout the lifting of your photo)
Also, I'm pretty sure that us Island folk can scrape up some $$ for gas.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kish53a)*

No - Just the text - http://www.timbotrip.com - 48 States in an 84 Scirocco
or something like that.
Maybe a small silhouette of the lower 48 states.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

You should get one of htose stickers like they have on mobile homes: an outline of the lower 48 and then you add a color version of a state as you hit it.


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Gotcha...I'll see what I can do...
If I can come thru, how can I get it to ya?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kish53a)*

IM sent!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Bumpin' this thread!!
I was wondering if anybody could donate some vinyl graphics - I'd like to write something like this on the side of the car under the rear quarter windows:
http://www.timbotrip.com :: 48 State Capitals

Talk to Kevin (Throttlepimp). He did my vinyl rear badges:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hey Timbo - are the dates on your trip schedule correct or is there some "fudge factor" in there? I ask because we may have a schedule conflict.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hey Timbo - are the dates on your trip schedule correct or is there some "fudge factor" in there? I ask because we may have a schedule conflict.

There's quite a fudge factor - It's gonna be hard to keep a schedule!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yeah - that's the thing - it's going to be VERY hard to stick to the schedule - no matter how well the trip goes.
Also: Is anybody in Florida? I'd like to visit you guys!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

There really isn't much of anything near Tallahassee.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_There really isn't much of anything near Tallahassee.









But I'd like to go in to florida - down to Orlando or even farther - if there's anybody down there...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_You should get one of htose stickers like they have on mobile homes: an outline of the lower 48 and then you add a color version of a state as you hit it.

I sure hope you mean "motor homes" and not "mobile homes," because a 14'x 70' trailer hopefully is only going to it's site and staying put.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Somebody should do this in vinyl or magnets - to fit my hood!








That'd be pretty cool.
Google lower 48 state stickers - and this thread is the first result!








http://www.google.com/search?h...earch


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, in my line of work I just happen to have access to a large-format solvent printer, and many many rolls of vinyl. I could donate a hood-map to this, all I would need is a vector file of the artwork you want (to scale, 1/4 works fine)
I did one on the hood of my Caddy for a cruise we had in the PNW earlier this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm not sure how to make stuff to scale in Illustrator - what format is best?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
But I'd like to go in to florida - down to Orlando or even farther - if there's anybody down there...

I know that Dan Snow is in Tampa, his dad's place is worth the visit the visit as well. ( I still dream of all the goodness I saw when I visited.)
You also have the Ginster in the Orlando area IIRC.
Just trying to help. Of course, if you don't make plans, that just gives you more time in Charleston! Woo Hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But I'd like to go in to florida - down to Orlando or even farther - if there's anybody down there...

Near Jacksonville here. Stop by between Chucktown and Tallahassee, you have a place to stay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nevermind, I just saw the Chucktown to Atlanta route







Though if your in the area for some reason you are welcome here.


_Modified by TooRoundTDI at 12:14 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Holy crap TooRoundTDI...I think the people working at Caribou think I'm a freak from laughing so hard at your signature. That's effing hilarious! I'll remember you FOREVER!

I cant take credit for it. It came from another forum that Im on and I thought is was as funny as you do


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm not sure how to make stuff to scale in Illustrator - what format is best?

any illustrator format works, we've got CS3. I suppose for a hood doing the design in scale wouldn't be that important, the file likely wouldn't end up being too large.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Lost to page two!
I'm gonna try to get you that vinyl graphic tomorow, twardnw!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

One other thing: I hope that when I leave for this trip - this thread can gain some sort of Cincy thread momentum.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_One other thing: I hope that when I leave for this trip - this thread can gain some sort of Cincy thread momentum.

I'll be happy to help out








Are you gonna be back on the east coast in time for H2o?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are you gonna be back on the east coast in time for H2o?

Yep. Easy! -- I had to make a choice between Bonelli and H2Oi - and I chose H2O - I'm already driving to California once this year, no reason to do it twice!!









I nominate YOU, G-rocco, using my official powers of the TIMOB to start the Official Pre-H2oi thread. Go!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yep. Easy! -- I had to make a choice between Bonelli and H2Oi - and I chose H2O - I'm already driving to California once this year, no reason to do it twice!!









I nominate YOU, G-rocco, using my official powers of the TIMOB to start the Official Pre-H2oi thread. Go!

I chose Bonelli


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I chose Bonelli









Wrong! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ I had to make a choice between Bonelli and H2Oi - and I chose H2O 

BOOO on you Timbo!
No seals for you, one year!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I chose Bonelli









Oh snap, we're gonna miss you and your black terror.
Please send us a postcard at casa del Scirocco will ya?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Bah! I'm visiting you sooner! So shaddup!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So you haven't left yet, correct?
I just want to make sure I read that right.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_So you haven't left yet, correct?
I just want to make sure I read that right.

Which part? The "Departing July 21st" part?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Which part? The "Departing July 21st" part?
















Well sir, I can think of a few times when you said something in your title and changed your mind midway thru


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (GoKraut)*

19 days untill Timbo, Fraser and possibly Al arrive in Charleston!
I have a cup filling with coins from my daily change for him. Have you been saving?
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Donation made. Let's see him make that goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Donation made. Let's see him make that goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Which part? The "Departing July 21st" part?
















For the first few days, I kept reading it as June 21st. I don't know why.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

BIG map for the hood. 50"x30" Muahahahah!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Are you gonna pop in a rivet for every city you stop in?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just a heads up, New Mexico is not that green.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_Just a heads up, New Mexico is not that green.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey! Where is wookie? I don't know if Brian already posted, I haven't been on in a couple days since I'm on vacation down in Southern California, but I went to Disneyland yesterday and guess who I saw? WOOKIE!! Went on the ride Star Tours and I totally thought of you guys when I saw him on the screen! IT WAS AWESOME!! 







Aren't ya'll glad to see that you've thoroughly infected me?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

I saw you...but I was busy...


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm pretty poor myself, but it'd be awesome to have you come by on your way to Lansing, MI (which in my opinion isn't as cool as Grand Rapids, MI, and trust me when I say I don't think Grand Rapids is all cool beans either....I grew up in Toronto.)
Look forward to seeing you...and I should be able to chip in a few dollars for gas too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (red16vman)*

Thanks!! Looks like a big Michigan GTG is in order - there's lots of you there!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timob, does your AC work? Just curious, driving south in late July/August is a stinker with no AC. Just a warning...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_Timob, does your AC work? Just curious, driving south in late July/August is a stinker with no AC. Just a warning...









The white car is a factory non-AC car. It has a sunroof, though!








But I don't mind the heat when I drive.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Donation Goal: $3000
Current Donation Total: $926
That's 30.86% of the Goal!

Can we break 1K while I'm on the road to Ohio today? I'd http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya forever!
















But really - I can't wait to see all of you. If you buy the supplies- I'll relay your headlights...
From here: http://www.comagination.com/parts.htm
H4 Connectors - with pins, not pigtails
A maile h4 connector with pins - to plug into stock harness
From here: http://www.jimruffi.com/shopping/shoppage2.htm
2 relay sockets (or 4 for 4 relays)
.250" Femal spade terminals - 4 for each relay socket
From your local stores:
At least 30A Relays - Bosch type
Inline fuseholders with 30A fuses
14 gauge wire in three colors (16' each)
18 gauge wire in three colors (12")
Zip ties
Electrical Tape
Optional: Saab Relay Box








Also - if anybody needs stuff fixed - Computers, small engines, power tools, appliances, TVs, monitors, VCRs, bikes, and whatever else that's broken - I can fix it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Even a $5 thrown at me helps a lot - that's like 50 more miles, ya know!!







There's a paypal donate link on Timbotrip.com
If you'd rather give me cash in person - or just meet me at a gas station and fill me up - that's fine too - then Paypal can't steal the 2.9% of the money!








Thanks so much to those that have given.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm definitely going to donate more, but at the moment I'm on vacation in Washington (no, you're not out of your minds, I was in CA a couple days ago). Once I get back home and working n' stuff I'll definitely donate more! And I'll fill up yer tank when you get here...i mean...to my house


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm on vacation in Washington 

State, or DC?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
State, or DC?

Seeing as how she was in CA a few days ago, I'm guessing she's in Washington state currently


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Seeing as how she was in CA a few days ago, I'm guessing she's in Washington state currently









Did you know that they know have the technology available to fly from one side of the country to the other in a matter of hours?!!? No really, it's true!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Did you know that they know have the technology available to fly from one side of the country to the other in a matter of hours?!!? No really, it's true!!









WHAT?! When did THIS happen?!







Yeah so anybody in the Seattle/Everett area want to meet me and entertain me for a day or a couple hours, I am DEFINITELY up for it. I'm here for three weeks and have a feeling I'll be watching movies over and over and over...and finishing all three of my books.







Just shoot me an im!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Even a $5 thrown at me helps a lot - that's like 50 more miles, ya know!!







There's a paypal donate link on Timbotrip.com
If you'd rather give me cash in person - or just meet me at a gas station and fill me up - that's fine too - then Paypal can't steal the 2.9% of the money!








Thanks so much to those that have given.


To see you in person and contribute to this trip while your in Florida is the plan










_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:00 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Even a $5 thrown at me helps a lot - that's like 50 more miles, ya know!!







There's a paypal donate link on Timbotrip.com
If you'd rather give me cash in person - or just meet me at a gas station and fill me up - that's fine too - then Paypal can't steal the 2.9% of the money!








Thanks so much to those that have given.

OK, Guys and Gals! I mentioned this before, but it seems that none heard me. 
If all of us made a point to do this, Timbo would have no problems. I already made a small donation (not going to post how much, that is for Timbo to know and he already does,) but the bigger plan that could have NATION WIDE impact is this. Each day I collect change from throughout the day. I hate having change in my pocket! Usually I collect it and throw it in cups, jars, bottles, whatever. Since the announcement of The great Timbo 48 State Capital Trip I have have been throing ALL that change into a specific cup that sits on my desk. ALL of that change is Timbos when he gets here. Upon his arrival or shortly before, I will roll it all and have it ready for him. If EACH of us that are meeting him along the way did that, it should be a significant amount. 
So c'mon boys and girls! Find a cup and label it if you have to. But most importantly, start filling them up. Mine already has more than $10 in it and it is growing daily.
Timbo, your job is to make it safely to each stop until you get home. Enjoy yourself along the way and we will all live vicariously through you on this EPIC Scirocco journey.
Dave



_Modified by xavsbud at 11:56 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, got the map, sent you an IM


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, what did you use to build all these maps?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Just Adobe Illustrator


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn. I was hoping there was some kind of program that you could enter all your destinations into, and it'd map out a route for long roadtrips...
..and nobody be a smartass and post back with a link to google maps


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Thanks!! Looks like a big Michigan GTG is in order - there's lots of you there!

Really? Cause I have tried to put the together and it is like hearding cats......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8










_Modified by Neptuno at 12:50 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Damn. I was hoping there was some kind of program that you could enter all your destinations into, and it'd map out a route for long roadtrips...
..and nobody be a smartass and post back with a link to google maps









Cholland, Microsoft streets and trips will do this for you. It has GPS capability as well as you can download maps to you Pocket PC. I have it installed on my desktop and my laptop. I usually take the laptop on long trips to new places just incase I need reroute a trip on the fly. Helped me a couple times when there have been delays on the interstate for one reason or another.
HTH,
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Oh - I thought you meant that colorful map!
No - all the routing is Microsoft Streets and Trips 2008. I also have a USB GPS receiver that works with it. For Address-to-address routing - it's not as good as a real GPS - but on a trip with multiple destinations - it is better than everything. My database of locations of restaurants, gas stations, landmarks, points of interest, rest stops, and all kinds of other stuff is MILES ahead of any dedicated GPS. And if that fails - I just get online and Google what I want.








This is exactly the kind of thing it was designed for. I just typed in the 48 capitals, hit calculate shortest route and optimize stops - and it came up with this route.
The best I did myself was around 16,500 miles - this came up with about 14,000 miles.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sweet! Thanks!
I've got some crazy roadtrips planned out in my head... all I have to figure out now is how hard it is for an out-of-provincer to license a vehicle in BC


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Talk to me, Seattle may be on the family list of "places to drive back from" this year, if you get my drift....not too far off a BC trip is it? (Sorry, it'd be me, not my daughter)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sweet! Thanks!
I've got some crazy roadtrips planned out in my head... all I have to figure out now is how hard it is for an out-of-provincer to license a vehicle in BC









All right, we need more details here.









FYI, call ICBC. They deliver the plates, and insurance in BC.
http://www.icbc.com/


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

From the looks of your map you might be around me at 43 or 44 . I live in the roanoke Va . area but have been working near the I-81 - I-77 intersection for a while . I`d be glad to fill the tank for you if your comming through that area .


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Talk to me, Seattle may be on the family list of "places to drive back from" this year, if you get my drift....not too far off a BC trip is it? (Sorry, it'd be me, not my daughter)

Hmmmm. Ya know Cathy, I was asked yesterday if I might be interested in flying a 180hp Cessna 172 to Oregon this summer. (Friend of ours is moving out there.) That's only a state away from Washington....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hi Timbo; already talked about this when you were out picking up the 'other' Mk2, but thought I might as well post also.

Whenever you come by Loveland, CO, count on:
1] I'll fill your tank. Try to coast into the station on the lingering memory of fumes...








2] Meal, fo' sho'. And someplace better than Old C's next time.
3] Place to sleep if you need it; air mattress and bedding provided. You're on yer own for stuffed animals, I don't share Fluffy with anyone...
I noticed on the site that you're planning a side trip to Durango? Have a place to crash lined up? I have some friends there I could give a shout at...
I'll send an email with contact info, but will be tracking your progress as you go. Look forward to seeing you again in a month or so.
Karl


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

I thank ya for all the offers, Karl!!








The side trip to Durango is no more - my sister is going to be in Boulder instead - so I'll visit her there.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

HEY TIMMY...

...YOU LEFT YET?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
All right, we need more details here.










Maybe I'll make a thread when more details are decided on


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

lemme know when you hit sacramento timbo...i'll meet up with you


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

Sounds good!







I'm gonna be BUSY in California. But that's ok. It's a big state!
Another thing I'll be doing for the trip to make money - and if you could all see if I could help anybody with this:
Small business Logo Design, and logo design for projects.








Air Force Space Command!







(Not exactly a small business!)
























Broken Record Timbo: please donate if you can - I'm 30% of the way to the goal.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Burmp!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Burmp!









Excuse you!








Dave


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey timbo have you figured out the stops on day 26 and thereafter yet? I know you've been busy bringing the $75 Scirocco back from Denver but just wondering when you'll be hitting MN up.







Just excited to see how your trip will play out!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

'prolly get some time tomorow to schedule it all out.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks!! 10 Days to Departure! Can't wait!
General Question: Should I bring the passenger seat? If not - then it would be much easier - I could put my cooler there, and grab drinks while driving!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

take out the seat and put in a coffee table http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Probably not likely, but if you're in Tallahassee on July 26th...
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...79282
Oh, and we live in Tallahassee and we might have an extra room depending on when you come through. Wednesday night is when the local VW club meets as well... IM'd contact info.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jhignight)*

Yeah - the Schedule has me there on the 24th - but who knows how the schedule will change.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Put the f***in cooler *on* the pass seat and be done with it. 
I suck at tracking this kind of crap so do me a favor and call me when you are like 2 or 3 days out. That way I can go grab some killer eats (ask anyone







) and we'll be set. 
You BETTER show up sukka.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Don't worry - I will!








Also - my cooler is FAR too big to go on the seat.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah - the Schedule has me there on the 24th - but who knows how the schedule will change.


'Cause were gonna keep him here in Charleston,







ninja style if we have to.








Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Again, Folks GAS4RELAYS! - buy the supplies, and have 'em ready - and I'll relay your headlights the RIGHT way.
(2) H4 connectors and terminals - and the (1) male adapter with terminals. DO NOT GET PIGTAILS!
http://www.comagination.com/parts.htm
(2) Relay sockets, and 4 terminals per socket. Also get some red, green, and black 20 gauge wires - about 3 feet each.
http://www.jimruffi.com/shopping/shoppage2.htm
From your local autoparts store:
(2) 10 gauge fuseholders with 30A fuses
(1) Package (15') of 14 gauge red primary wire
(1) Package (15') of 14 gauge green primary wire
(2) Packages (15') of black 14 gauge primary wire
The terminals you need for the highbeams - usually blue female spade connectors
(1) roll of electrical tape
(1) package of split-loom of your choice, 3/8" or larger.
Terminals for power to go from your battery to the loom. - you'll have to see what size your screws are, and get the correct yellow size ring terminals.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

One week!
I have $926 out of $3000 planned. If anybody else can help me out - that would be awesome!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I get paid today or tomorrow. Not sure which. Can you swing by Baltimore on Day 1? Otherwise will have to mail.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Can you swing by Baltimore on Day 1? Otherwise will have to mail.

Sure!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, I'll toss some cash your way tomorrow (payday), and I should be able to print and ship that graphic as well


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Thanks!!
I've gotta wash my car so that the graphics look good!
Sunday: There will be a BBQ here in Philly. Then - Monday morning: I'm leaving early to go to Dover, DE


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ack!! typo on the trip schedule, you missed a 'w' in my username


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Now THAT is a funny typo!!








Fixed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here are the places that I need to find somebody to stay with if possible:
Jackson, Mississippi
Houston, Texas
Springfield, Illinois
Des Moines, Iowa
Santa Fe, New Mexico
Seattle, Washington
Salt Lake City, Utah
Pierre, South Dakota
Bismark, North Dakota
Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

my advice...
make sure you have ALL your loose ends wrapped up before leaving. You're going to be spending about 6 hours a day doing nothing but thinking. And if something isn't right at home, that will haunt you the entire trip.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I asked my mom if you could stay with her here in Seattle...what a cold cold heart she has. Keeps saying "He could be a serial killer!! Or a child rapist!!"







I said back to her..."Well...good thing there are no children here!"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I asked my mom if you could stay with her here in Seattle...what a cold cold heart she has. Keeps saying "He could be a serial killer!! Or a child rapist!!"







I said back to her..."Well...good thing there are no children here!"
















Don't worry about asking family.
I've got references, you know!







Call up any of the usual suspects, Scirocco*joe, sciroccojim, vwdaun, bigtavo, raulito, saddest6day66, this list could go on for miles and miles!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here are the places that I need to find somebody to stay with if possible:
Jackson, Mississippi
Houston, Texas
Springfield, Illinois
Des Moines, Iowa
Santa Fe, New Mexico
Seattle, Washington
Salt Lake City, Utah
Pierre, South Dakota
Bismark, North Dakota
Boston, Massachusetts


I made the offer earlier because I don't think there's much in the way of members in this state. Santa Fe is about four hours north of me. If you hit it, then you can head south on the I-25 straight down about 3.5 hours to Las Cruces, then head east for about 45 minutes. Other then myself, I don't know if there's anyone else in this state. I am a straight shot west to Phoenix though. Like I said, space is open and I'll fill you up on base if no one else closer to your route speaks up.
When are you planning on hitting NM? I have a trip I have to do to Phoenix for a preseparation job and house hunt.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

Yeah! If you don't mind - I'd like to head down there!
I'll be there somewhere around August 8th. Can ya IM me your address and Cell number? i'll reply with my cell.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah! If you don't mind - I'd like to head down there!
I'll be there somewhere around August 8th. Can ya IM me your address and Cell number? i'll reply with my cell.

Info sent


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Your location changes my route to go through Tucson, Arizona. You know what that means?
THIS:
http://www.pimaair.org/view.php?pg=16


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Your location changes my route to go through Tucson, Arizona. You know what that means?
THIS:
http://www.pimaair.org/view.php?pg=16













































HAHA! Awesome. I use Google earth for all sorts of crazy stuff and you can find the strangest nonsense.... if you're going to be in there then let me know if you can get to see this:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...&z=19


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
HAHA! Awesome. I use Google earth for all sorts of crazy stuff and you can find the strangest nonsense.... if you're going to be in there then let me know if you can get to see this:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...&z=19









This ones for Punch bug, I figured a fellow Canadian would appreciate this being in Tucson also:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...&z=19


_Modified by Rave Racer at 10:43 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
This ones for Punch bug, I figured a fellow Canadian would appreciate this being in Tucson also:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...&z=19

_Modified by Rave Racer at 10:43 PM 7-14-2008_

Too bad Tucson is so far away from the magical Mystery Tour route!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Just changed my oil. 4.5 quarts of Mobil1 10W40 High Mileage, and a MANN filter. Muhahahh!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just changed my oil. 4.5 quarts of Mobil1 10W40 High Mileage, and a MANN filter. Muhahahh!

wheres the next oil change scheduled for?
see you monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Oil Change 1 needs to be near mr lee's place in Kansas City.
Oil Change 2 needs to happen in the PNW somewhere
Oil Change 3 will happen just after I get home from the trip.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Updated map:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

that map, with all its clutter does the insanity of the trip justice


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, I can caravan on Saturday up to Olympia, my WAPCE is photographing a wedding that evening so I have the day off







And if you need, our driveway can work for an oil change, jacks and the oil-bucket are always at the ready.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Timbo, I can caravan on Saturday up to Olympia, my WAPCE is photographing a wedding that evening so I have the day off







And if you need, our driveway can work for an oil change, jacks and the oil-bucket are always at the ready.

Muahahaha!! Awesome!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The map is printing right at this moment too. I'll put it in FedEx tomorrow for delivery on Friday.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome!!

I'm packing for the trip:
All radiator hoses, and a spare cap
Belts
Box o' bolts
tire repair kit
jumper cables
tow strap
electrical tools, soldering iron, DVM
Spare electrical terminals, spare IGN switch
spare megasquirt ECU
regular tools, including torque wrench
shift linkage parts
spare alternator
tripod
AA battery charger for camera
LED work lights and charger
Cell charger
120V inverter
Cooler
Still have to pack:
Food
Clothes
Computer


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo - go measure your hood, I think the art file you sent me is too large to fit on there


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's about 52" wide. How wide is the map?

BTW, Thanks so much for the donation!! Inching closer to $1k!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweet, you'll be going through Louisville! I'd like to meet notorious timob. I might give you a PM later on to meet you somewhere in Louisville.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Sweet, you'll be going through Louisville! I'd like to meet notorious timob. I might give you a PM later on to meet you somewhere in Louisville.

Yeah!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, didn't think the hood was that wide. We're safe then. Packing and shipping today


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

Salt Lake City, UT
Lemme check w/ the landlord (live in a house with a bunch of friends) to make sure he's cool with it, but you likely have a place to stay in SLC. Food, and I'll top off your tank on the way out.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Timbo, your trip schedule isn't quite done yet. Are you just gonna forget it and go with the flow?







You crazy man.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Extra special thanks to sciroccojim for his generous donation!!! Thanks Jim! You kicked it over the $1k mark!!! 
Now, Do ya want a postcard from somewhere?








@PrimarchBentley - That would be awesome if I could stay there! I know there's a few rocco guys in the area. Hopefully we can sort some kind of GTG!
@ Konomi - Colorado and California are gonna throw a lot of whack into the schedule - especially if veetarded has anything to say about it!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, you've got a thread in the PNW forum








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3936964


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

im sent


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Thanks!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

damn...been too excited about getting the BBQ ready for you I forgot to send you some cash!!! It's done now!!














sorry about that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn...been too excited about getting the BBQ ready for you I forgot to send you some cash!!! It's done now!!














sorry about that!









Wow! Awesome, Morio!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wow! Awesome, Morio!!! Thanks!!

no worries!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo: Have you sent any letters/emails to the powers that be at Vortex media about this? They might like to do an article of sorts for the main page
(what, they have other material than the forums???)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Timbo: Have you sent any letters/emails to the powers that be at Vortex media about this? They might like to do an article of sorts for the main page
(what, they have other material than the forums???)

I recall seeing a feature on some guy that did a cross-country trip in an R32 a while back.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

sciroccojim took me night fishing, I caught a Hybrid Bass! Muahahhaha! It was awesome.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

You have a place to stay in sacramento if you need it. And spare parts/ auto shop access if needed haha. But you will have to share the driveway with the race roc and the one I'm picking up sunday


----------



## iRox (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sounds good!







I'm gonna be BUSY in California. But that's ok. It's a big state!
Another thing I'll be doing for the trip to make money - and if you could all see if I could help anybody with this:
Small business Logo Design, and logo design for projects.



Are you looking for jobs while traveling??? I have a nice Cabriolet job that needs to be done. No, it's no scirocco, but close. And you probably have a good idea what I am talking about, right. give me a call or send me your number -as I didn't save it on my phone for some reason.
Joy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Thanks!! I think I'll take ya up on that!
And thank you for that donation!! AWESOME!!
@iRox - IM sent!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

On the map, the numbers represent days since departure?
So you'll be in Chicagoland middle/end of September?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_On the map, the numbers represent days since departure?
So you'll be in Chicagoland middle/end of September?

No, just stops. Many of them are 1 hour to 2 hour stops. almost 48 of those. 

If I follow the plan EXACTLY, it will take 42 days. (yeah, right!!)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Do you have all your overnighters worked out?
BTW August 16 is the local Treffen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Do you have all your overnighters worked out?
BTW August 16 is the local Treffen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not yet. Many of them, but not all.


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

timbo, I am in Macon, GA... about an hour South of Atlanta... If you need help with something when you are close by, give me a call... I will pm you my number. I will be working both Wednesday night and Thursday night...so wont be much help then... but can be during the day....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You still got B&B here if needed, LMK.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_If I follow the plan EXACTLY, it will take 42 days. (yeah, right!!)

You know what Daun says about plans do you?








I'll see ya in Albany, NY, buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Updated map:

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, you are coming through Sacramento eh? We can get the 4 mk1s i know of together and meet up if you want. 
Have fun through some of those states.......esp Nebraska (most boring state ever)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_Have fun through some of those states.......esp Nebraska (most boring state ever)

Did you know you have to sign in to actually post something?








Yeah...I actually started saying moo to all the cows that I drove past on my moooove up to MN (get it? moo? okay sorry...)








Good thing I had Brian in the car with me to keep me sane.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ Yeah....she kept getting mad at me for my driving......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_
Have fun through some of those states.......esp Nebraska (most boring state ever)

X2 Nebraska is horrible, but still beats getting caught in a tornado


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hey, I'll drive through Nebraska all day long. I don't mind. Besides, tcfootball is there to break it up for me!! 
As long as I don't have to drive across Kansas again. I've done that so dang many times I wanna die!







Note how my route conveniently goes into Kansas, then right back out again!! I had nothing do do with that calculation, it just worked out that way.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Donating 3.2% of final goal on Day 1. Don't forget to stop by, Timbo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You are on the schedule, If I time it right, I'll arrive at 2:35pm Monday!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hey, I'll drive through Nebraska all day long. I don't mind. Besides, tcfootball is there to break it up for me!! 


Cool, I was wondering how many Scirocco vortexers there might be in Nebraska http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here are the places that I need to find somebody to stay with if possible:
Jackson, Mississippi
Houston, Texas
Springfield, Illinois
Des Moines, Iowa
Seattle, Washington
Salt Lake City, Utah
Pierre, South Dakota
Bismark, North Dakota
Boston, Massachusetts



And!!! AND!! twardnw's graphic came!!! AWESOME!!
















It came on a vinyl sheet. I cut it out with a single-edge razor blade.
Then I tried to apply it, and I had a bubble disaster - bubbles everywhere!! ACK!! then I realized it was going on crooked! DANG! So I carefully pulled it back off, and put it back on the backing paper.
Then I did this:
I got a spray bottle, filled it up with warm water, and a couple of drops of liquid dish soap.
I sprayed the hood with that, then the front of the vinyl, then I removed the vinyl backing and sprayed that too!
The I placed the map on the hood, the soapy water allowed me to position the decal. I centered it, made it flat, spread it out, and squeeged it around with a credit card to make it perfect. As the water was squeezed out, it flattened, and it sticks to the car after the water dries. Done!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Then I did this:
I got a spray bottle, filled it up with warm water, and a couple of drops of liquid dish soap.
I sprayed the hood with that, then the front of the vinyl, then I removed the vinyl backing and sprayed that too!
The I placed the map on the hood, the soapy water allowed me to position the decal. I centered it, made it flat, spread it out, and squeeged it around with a credit card to make it perfect. As the water was squeezed out, it flattened, and it sticks to the car after the water dries. Done!

Sounds like you have a lucrative career installing window 'tints' ahead of you


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

That map looks AWESOME! So what are you going to do to each state's picture as you go through that state? Put a sticker on top? I must have just scanned past that part of the thread


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Donation made!
(Finally)
See you on Sunday, Tim!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dude!!! That hood graphic has all the same colors as my Golf!!!
Suh-weet!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Donation made!
(Finally)
See you on Sunday, Tim!

Thanks, Joe!!









@Konomi - I'm gonna find something tomorrow, but I'm thinking those magnetic "pushpins" that you use on whiteboard that look like normal pushpins. That would be awesome!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow we have some Nebraska haters in here eh? Thats ok, I'm still gonna claim MI for a few years! There are some dubbers here in Lincoln however' so open invite to all to drop in on your way through. Timbo, I want to sign my name in Nebraska on your hood!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Cool!!

I drove to work this morning with the map on the hood. I got a lot of doubletakes!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I swear... this needs pitched to VWoA...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I swear... this needs pitched to VWoA... 

Maybe I should just show up in Herndon, Virginia - where VWoA is headquartered and knock!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Bwahhahaha..... DO IT!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

I still think we should pop in a rivet for every 'Texer he visits!.....and sign it!



_Modified by My Old Roc at 10:47 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Hey I like that idea. Maybe we should sign our name in the state that we live in that he stops by to see us? That would be cool!! It's almost like Cincy comes to US!


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here are the places that I need to find somebody to stay with if possible:
Jackson, Mississippi
Houston, Texas
Springfield, Illinois
Des Moines, Iowa
Santa Fe, New Mexico
Seattle, Washington
Salt Lake City, Utah
Pierre, South Dakota
Bismark, North Dakota
Boston, Massachusetts


I've got your back when you're in the Boston area. I'm about 35 miles outside of the city in the Lowell area. I can also hook you up with fuel and food as well. [Contact info sent]


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

hey timbo, as the plan stands now, i should be back at my house by about 5-6 in the evening....so plan on killing time until then


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_











That is awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

And!!! AND!! twardnw's graphic came!!! AWESOME!!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great, see you in Tallahassee on July 24


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (53BGTX)*

Just had a thought. Since we are all planning on signing Timbo's US tour hood, he is going to need a replacement when he gets home so that it can become a one of a kind souvenier for him. Any one who can help him out? I have a straight hood that is red and would need paint. However I am his first or second night on the road which means he would have to haul it across the country in the hatch.
Anyone else?
Dave


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Here's a link to another roadtrip thread that I think deserves a mention in here:
Driving around Alaska from Phoenix in a '67 Westfalia Camper: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...97311

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Tim!! You're leaving tomorrow!! Are you excited?? Woot woot!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Yes!! Car is almost 100% packed. Leaving at 6 or 7 AM tomorrow!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

GO GO TIMBO! Enjoy it man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Iroczgirl and i hung out today (woohoo! now i know two people from the 'tex in person!) and she was talking about how you broke down going to Jim's before Cincy. I wish you luck and I hope you don't break down!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yes!! Car is almost 100% packed. Leaving at 6 or 7 AM tomorrow!


Wooo!!! All the best Timbo!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Iroczgirl and i hung out today (woohoo! now i know two people from the 'tex in person!) and she was talking about how you broke down going to Jim's before Cincy. I wish you luck and I hope you don't break down!!

And it was cool hanging out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ she was talking about how you broke down going to Jim's before Cincy. I wish you luck and I hope you don't break down!!

Bah! That was just a shift linkage piece. I would have had to drive it to sciroccojim's place anyway to fix it right. He's the shift linkage master. I could spend 3 hours doing it myself, or have Jim go under there for 5 minutes and do a spectacular job aligning it perfect.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

can't wait for you to get to Tejas!!! Safe journeys!!! I will IM you my addy just incase you don't have it!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! The car is set to go!
Pssst - your car looks pink


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Posting from the car, Departing now!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good luck!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from the car, Departing now!

WOOHOOO!!! Wish I could have seen you off from Philly, but have a good one!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _Godspeed..._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from the car, Departing now!

Good seeing you last night, Tim. Safe travels!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LastMartian)*

Good luck Timbo and have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Getting fuel in Delaware, getting close to Dover.









I just realized that it's very appropriate that Delaware is *The First State* in my trip!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Sweet! He's on the road. Give me a call when you get closer so I know when to expect you. Heading out today to pick up the local shrimps. Don't be late for dinner, shrimp and grits don't last too long around here. See you tomorrow night?!?!
Dave

_Modified by xavsbud at 11:19 AM 7-21-2008_


_Modified by xavsbud at 11:21 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

awesome timbo, drive safe, ill see you this evening
we'd better not be late for dinner in SC tomm timbo


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

First and foremost be safe! Oh, and remember to take some pictures along the way.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ONE DOWN, FORTY-SEVEN TO GO!!
This capital kicks ass. I mean, just look at this parking spot! Couldn't ask for anything better!! FIRST STATE!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I'm at work.
*Jealous*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Have a safe trip. The Georges and I will see you later today, I hope. Be safe!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Timbo - do you have enough letters left over (and did you bring them with you) to add timbotrip.com to the hood?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I think so! I'll add that later today...
I can't find any postcards!! The visitor's center was closed. Dover's Wal-Mart had no postcards at all. DAMN YOU, WAL-MART!!
















Anyway, I'm gonna head for the bay bridge now.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

good luck on your trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Wow we have some Nebraska haters in here eh? Thats ok, I'm still gonna claim MI for a few years! There are some dubbers here in Lincoln however' so open invite to all to drop in on your way through. Timbo, I want to sign my name in Nebraska on your hood!

Eh, there's Nebraska haters everywhere.... Timob, you should stop by the dealership I work at on your way through Omaha! If you need any parts or help working on anything, I've got lots of spare parts, and plenty of tools








Here's a link to the dealerships website:
http://www.vwofomaha.com/index.htm
Oh, be sure to leave enough room for a couple signatures in Nebraska










_Modified by Black92EightValve at 6:47 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome, Thanks guys!
And thanks all for the well wishes!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

^^^
were gonna need to do that for VA.....i need to take down my radar detector and throw it in my trunk


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Good luck Timbo!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

dude... 181 posts till you hit 10,000... that would be a sweet 10k post if it winds up being your trim summation post


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Southcross)*











_Modified by northsurveyor at 12:46 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_dude... 181 posts till you hit 10,000... that would be a sweet 10k post if it winds up being your trim summation post

I think he'll hit more than 181 in the 2 months he's on the road. Unless he paces himself. On the bright side, he hasn't won any Cincy related Post Whore awards.








Side note: I'm finally done tagging. Made the deadline as these will all be out of my hands in a couple of hours.








Stupid cell-phone pic, but the tags are: www.grum.com and www.wheresgeorge.com
The first one being my site, the second speaks for itself.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I think he'll hit more than 181 in the 2 months he's on the road. Unless he paces himself. On the bright side, he hasn't won any Cincy related Post Whore awards.








haha... good point... well, maybe he should shoot for 11k or 12k


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, glad to see you got the graphics just fine, looks sweet. If it needs any 'touchup' when you get to this corner of the country I would gladly have another copy printed and waiting for you.
Safe driving.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Trying to figure out how to contact smithma7, Mike Smith - I don't have his phone number and I am supposed to meet him soon!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

IM sent


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Flying J's is he place for the state souvenirs, so long as the state in question HAS Flying J's. That's where I got my Florida tacky keychain, and some souvenir shotglasses for my kids. They have kickass shot glasses.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Flying J's is he place for the state souvenirs, so long as the state in question HAS Flying J's. That's where I got my Florida tacky keychain, and some souvenir shotglasses for my kids. They have kickass shot glasses.

So how is your new nick, er, I mean Scirocco?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Flying J's is he place for the state souvenirs, so long as the state in question HAS Flying J's. That's where I got my Florida tacky keychain, and some souvenir shotglasses for my kids. They have kickass shot glasses.
haha... go to know


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Safe travels mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, your url graphincs should be waiting for you @ xavsbud's place...(thank you dave!)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

It's out of my hands... too bad they're all ones....
Seen in Baltimore:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Up next: Timob posting from the topless bar where he spends all those $1s'


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Up next: Timob posting from the topless bar where he spends all those $1s'









OH NOEZ!








Ownage Transferance!


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

There are 2 Scirocco owners in Augusta GA you should come visit.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








!
if i had known you would be in nap-town this afternoon i would have meet you for lunch....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Up next: Timob posting from the topless bar where he spends all those $1s'

















Save them for The Cheeta Lounge in Hotlanta!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

is he there yet? is he there yet??
I think he needs a whole new thread......


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_
if i had known you would be in nap-town this afternoon i would have meet you for lunch....

Aw, dang! Didn't realize you were there!

I'm near frd206's place now. I bought a small fan at Wal-Mart. I got exactly what I should have expected. A cheap crappy fan that barely works and rattles like hell. I'm gonna take it back.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Also: Thanks to smithma7 for the STACK of ones!!!

Thanks to bigtavo for the donation!!! Even though your wife already gave me some money! (woah, yeah!







)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I was going to wish you good luck this morning Timbo but I ended up sleeping in







so good luck!! Looks like you're off to a great start


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Up next: Timob posting from the topless bar where he spends all those $1s'









Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's more letters:








Marker, stars


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Fraser's car needs some axles put on it!








Fraser's cat needs some axles taken off of it!








There are several garage doors around here!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

where are u staying in dc? in alexandria?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Staying with frd206.
AND HIS KILLER CAT!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ DAMN YOU, WAL-MART!!









Quoted for my feelings about Wal-Mart!








Good luck on your trip! The Minnesota State Capital is a tad bit more crowded than the Delaware one - well, the times I've been there it was. We'll see!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Staying with frd206.
AND HIS KILLER CAT!!
















 ohhh how cute.. i just asked because i would love to see the car...if it is in the area.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Special thanks to Roger, 16vsciroccco88 - he kicked the total to EXACTLY 50% of the goal!! Thanks - and that's the second time he's donated too!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Up next: Timob posting from the topless bar where he spends all those $1s'









Actually, they use $2 bills for that now


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

Space in Salt Lake City is confirmed.







PMing contact info...
While there seem to be a few 'Roccos in UT, I've seen a whole of 3 in the Salt Lake Valley so far (including Cordula, my own). So... not sure how many folk would be around for a meet in UT.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PrimarchBentley)*

Awesome!! UT GTG for sure!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Staying with frd206.
AND HIS KILLER CAT!!

















Dead bird FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ ohhh how cute.. 

The bird disagrees.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Save them for The Cheeta Lounge in Hotlanta! 









What the hell is the Cheeta Lounge in Hotlanta and how do you know about it???


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
What the hell is the Cheeta Lounge in Hotlanta and how do you know about it???

I think the whole room just sucked in a giant breath of "Uh,Oh!"
Congrats on your great start Timbo. I'd like to say it's all downhill from here, but you haven't gotten to the Rockies yet.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I think the whole room just sucked in a giant breath of "Uh,Oh!"

Speak for yourself.







My reaction here was "Hahahahaaaa!"

_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_Congrats on your great start Timbo. I'd like to say it's all downhill from here, but you haven't gotten to the Rockies yet.

Hey, speaking of downhills, when you're on one, shift to neutral and save gas! I found a downhill spot on the way home that's almost a mile long and it helped boost my commute mileage to 32.5 with a stock 1.8T.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
What the hell is the Cheeta Lounge in Hotlanta and how do you know about it???

It's sorta like a petting zoo. Yeah, that's it, a petting zoo. Honey? Honey? Hello? Honey.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sleepy time... We have to get an early start tomorrow, 610 miles to cover in one day!
Xavsbud!! Here we come!


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It's sorta like a petting zoo. Yeah, that's it, a petting zoo. Honey? Honey? Hello? Honey.....









Well, it's obvious that YOU don't need any COOKIES!!!!!! Go see if they'll make um' for ya in _Hotfrickinlanta_.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sleepy time... We have to get an early start tomorrow, 610 miles to cover in one day!
Xavsbud!! Here we come!

Safe travels, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I think the whole room just sucked in a giant breath of "Uh,Oh!"


It's a mom thing.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Hey, speaking of downhills, when you're on one, shift to neutral and save gas! I found a downhill spot on the way home that's almost a mile long and it helped boost my commute mileage to 32.5 with a stock 1.8T.









Well I'm not saying its not possible, but that car doesn't use any fuel if you're coasting downhill in gear. However, it does use fuel to keep the engine alive if it has to hold idle in neutral...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*

timbo is at 50% of donation goal


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Heck ya! On the road! Timbo, can't wait for you to get here! You need to post up pics of all the great tex members you meet. If you want, I have an alpine white hood you can have for after the trip,,, just how to get it home..... Or I have a red one you can have.. Stay safe Bro! Godspeed!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Hi Timbo; got options (mebbe) for place to crash in Texas.
E-mail sent; need reply fairly quick as to whether you're covered or still looking.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

safe trip, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, Raul!
Ready to leave!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Timbo is coming to town! Woo Hoo! Oh, and Frazier too!
Oh, I better get busy, the house, the garage, the yard, the pool, the cars, they are all a mess. I gotta run get some stuff done.
Don't forget to call when you get close and expecially if you need directional assistance as you approach.
Dave
Edit for Ownage, just realized.
Let me see if I can find a pic.... BRB...
Here is one before I bought it...









_Modified by xavsbud at 10:45 AM 7-22-2008_


_Modified by xavsbud at 10:50 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Timbo is coming to town! Woo Hoo! Oh, and Frazier too!
Oh, I better get busy, the house, the garage, the yard, the pool, the cars, they are all a mess. I gotta run get some stuff done.
Don't forget to call when you get close and expecially if you need directional assistance as you approach.
Dave

Don't kill yourself. It's Timbo for heaven sake! All he needs is a nice cold can of Coke and a place to mess with his car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









DC: Done! Muahhaah!!
Last tank? Sucked. I only got 32 MPG. But that was mostly city, and being stuck traffic on beltway miles!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Man! i so wish i had the time and money to do a trip like this... it's so kick ass what your doing i'm sure you will walk away with tons of story's and wisdom to tell us all.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
Don't kill yourself. It's Timbo for heaven sake! All he needs is a nice cold can of Coke and a place to mess with his car. 

Ah, I was kidding.







Al can confirm that my place is never 100%.







Shoot, I would be happy with 50% half the time. 
With everything going on here, we are lucky to have some of it clean for more than a day or two. Except when Granny comes to town. She keeps it cleen, but never sits down for more than a couple of minutes.







Who has that kind of time?
Dave


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Ah, I was kidding.







Al can confirm that my place is never 100%.







* Shoot, I would be happy with 50% half the time. *
With everything going on here, we are lucky to have some of it clean for more than a day or two. Except when Granny comes to town. She keeps it cleen, but never sits down for more than a couple of minutes.







Who has that kind of time?
Dave

Wouldn't that be just 25%


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_Man! i so wish i had the time and money to do a trip like this... it's so kick ass what your doing i'm sure you will walk away with tons of story's and wisdom to tell us all.








a few years ago, I was thinking of something similar to like this.. but not quite as lenghty


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*








So, What'd you get at Wendys: 

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job multi-tasking!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*










BEAT THIS!!!









MUAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!
Heading for Raleigh now!!
Xavsbud: We've got an ETA of 8:03 PM, depending on how the statehouse of North Carolina is...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timbo's signature* »_http://www.timbotrip.com/ - Please donate! Current Location: Maryland

I think you're no longer in MD, right?


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

Just dim the lights low and greet your guests with a good stiff drink. No one comes to see your "house" anyway. They come to see you! Well, and maybe your Scirocco. 
Tim- you're doing awesome!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have fun and be safe!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_ Well, and maybe your Scirocco*sss*. 


Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Woo hoo!! Go Tim go!








Hey question for Tim and Jim about the shirts that you guys make, is the small men's teeshirt about the same size as the small women's? I'm diggin the white on black, and I've already got a blue shirt


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Xavsbud: We've got an ETA of 8:03 PM, depending on how the statehouse of North Carolina is...

Sounds good. Keep me posted if you think you'll run later than that. Remember to start the A/C, we've been under heat advisories here and today is no exception.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Woo hoo!! Go Tim go!








Hey question for Tim and Jim about the shirts that you guys make, is the small men's teeshirt about the same size as the small women's? I'm diggin the white on black, and I've already got a blue shirt









This should help:
http://www.jimbotimbo.com/shirtspecs.htm
For white on black, you'd be getting a Gildan Ultra Cotton....from the specs, it appears to have the same width, but is 2" shorter and the Hanes Her Way is "Specifically tailored to flatter a woman's curves"
I just compared them and noticed the following:
The regular shirt has wider sleeves (top to bottom)
The women's shirt has a slightly deeper neck
The women's shirt is slightly wider below the sleeves, presumably for more boobspace. (hee hee)
I recommend the men's shirt. Who needs boobspace, anyway.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
This should help:
http://www.jimbotimbo.com/shirtspecs.htm
For white on black, you'd be getting a Gildan Ultra Cotton....from the specs, it appears to have the same width, but is 2" shorter and the Hanes Her Way is "Specifically tailored to flatter a woman's curves"
I just compared them and noticed the following:
The regular shirt has wider sleeves (top to bottom)
The women's shirt has a slightly deeper neck
The women's shirt is slightly wider below the sleeves, presumably for more boobspace. (hee hee)
I recommend the men's shirt. Who needs boobspace, anyway.









shameless plug.
but it's got boobspace in it so I fully endorse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys would....







Okay men's shirt it is!! That is...when I get paid...after I get back from my vacation...*sigh* it sucks having no dinero.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

NC!

























Also: Is there anybody in Florida, Atlanta, Alabama, Mississippi, or Louisiana? I have to get from Charlston, SC to Austin, TX - and I can't do that in one shot. (not even close!!)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The Map:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

When you pass through South Carolina, go see my Aunt.
You've never heard a cool accent till you've heard her speak with a Cuban accent with a Southern Drawl to it.
It's awesome!
Have fun on your trip!
38 MPG! DUDE! I'm so jelous.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Woohoo! NC is where my aunt lives







38 MPG, wow I wish I could get that!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ When you get the leaky injector and other issues sorted out you will be kinda close








Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the timob for progressing on this trip of epic proportions!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Just heard from Tmbo a few minutes ago. They should arrive with in the next few minutes. I'll give him access to the wireless so he can post more pics and stuff.
Dave


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Another day closer to NE!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Hey Timbo, it just occured to me to ask how you feel you're doing on your budgeted schedule? Are you ahead a little, behind a little, right on target? I just want to make sure that if I get to go home for a week if you're going to be way early and have to sleep in the sand dunes.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:43 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Awesome Progress!!!











































give me a heads up if you decide to come early!!! I will make sure we are ready for you!





























BTW, what do you drink.... Soda? Tea? Beer? Wine? Liquor? I want to make sure you are set in the beverage dept...

and BTW, I went from Greenville SC to Austin TX in one stint (in the TT) but in the scirocco I spent the night in LA





















some cheapy motel 6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Why, what's this?








Hey, South Carolina!








South of the Border, of course!!








BOOM!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

I do not drink alcohol, but I'm not evil about it - drink all ya want, I don't mind!








I technically have "quit" carbonated bevrages. But not really. I just don't buy them myself. If you have Coke - I'll drink ALL of it!! Watch out!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice to see you've arrived safely Timbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has vortex been crapping out for anyone else tonight?








I've had to go to motivemag to get anywhere in the forums.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Who's with you in the red car (the later VW)?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Who's with you in the red car (the later VW)?

Fraser (frd206). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Has vortex been crapping out for anyone else tonight?








I've had to go to motivemag to get anywhere in the forums.

Yuppers....it's the garden gnomes! Evil bastids!








Timbo, I hope that BBQ is ok for lunch. If you need any parts let me know before the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*









oh how I loathe the signs for that place...
Pity I forgot you were coming through Raleigh today or I would have ducked out of work for a few.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Fraser's mk5 is like a rolling luxury hotel! It's got that climate control, it has sound deadening, a HUGE 2.0T engine from hell, fancy buttons, and leather seats!
But it ain't all nice!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitarmy)*

Heya Timbo; e-mail sent concerning places to stay in Texas. One near San An is fo' sho' and you're welcome to hang a bit, but timing is iffy (my buddy is gone over the weekend).
Other in Houston is still pending "must check with wife"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Fraser's mk5 is like a rolling luxury hotel! It's got that climate control, it has sound deadening, a HUGE 2.0T engine from hell... snip 

That motor fits in a Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Since he is not online.







, I can tell you this: you could swap this motor while he is sleeping.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Are the two of you making the whole trip with 2 cars







$$$ (for backup?), or just tagging along for a bit?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Are the two of you making the whole trip with 2 cars







$$$ (for backup?), or just tagging along for a bit?

They just headed to bed. Fraser is breaking off from Timbo tomorrow to head to Florida early. The plan is for them to meet up again in Talahasse (sp?) before Farser heads back home.
Dave


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

Timbo; 2nd option in Texas (Houston) is good to go, contact info sent to your e-dress. Best to contact soon, like early WED.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

Tim,
If I'm reading correctly,your schedule has you in Atlanta tomorrow with no place to stay. I am working in Atlanta this week. I am staying at the Hilton in Marietta, GA (just North of Atlanta). My room has two doubles if you need a place to crash Wednesday night. Drop me an email or PM. I will check messages tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (richhuff)*

yo bro,
if you don't take richhuff's offer. you are more than welcome to stay at casa de nash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my bed sleeps 2 comfortably....







but i've got a guest bed for you if you like...lol...








there is also a small gathering on wednesday's at Krispy Kreme...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3671768
i've sent you an IM with my digits in case...








safe travels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash
edit: i don't own a rocco anymore, but about 80% of my rabbit's mechanics was donated by a deceased mk2 rocco so....










_Modified by Nashty Rabbit at 1:17 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well? Today's Schedule:
Depart Charlston, SC for Columbia, SC (The capital)
Arrive at Columbia, SC at 12:21 PM
Depart Columbia, SC for Greenville, SC (Visit Stock TDI)
Arrive at Greenville, SC at 3:30
Depart Greenville, SC for Atlanta, GA
Arrive at Atlanta, GA at 6:00 PM or so.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I expect a pic of yer rocco in front of the BMW performance center right thurr in Greenville.
If you please


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

tell Rich I said HI!!!


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well? Today's Schedule:
Depart Charlston, SC for Columbia, SC (The capital)
Arrive at Columbia, SC at 12:21 PM 

Ugghhh... you sure are picking a bad time of day to hit Gervais Street to visit the capital. Hope you have fun.... We try to avoid the downtown area as much as possible during the week since there is so much traffic and congestion...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I expect a pic of yer rocco in front of the BMW performance center right thurr in Greenville.
If you please








 
It is actually in Spartanburg. Timbo, you don't have to deviate much to get there though. Call me if you want directions. It is just up the street from my parents house in Spartanburg right off 85.
Good to see you and Fraser. You guys be safe the rest of the way.


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*









PICS! (please







)


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kish53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish53a* »_PICS! (please







)

Here are a few of the pics I took. If I can figure out how to upload videos, I'll add them later.
Enjoy,
Dave
The hood:








The State:








The signature:








The emergency tuning:
















The cleanup on isle 5:








The improved Timbomobile:
















And the finishing touch:









_Modified by xavsbud at 1:19 PM 7-23-2008_


_Modified by xavsbud at 1:37 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muahahah! Thanks for having me, David!








And it is an awesome decal!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Great looking sticker







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

LOL, I see the Timob is giving Shreveport, LA a wide berth.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

wicked!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Big thanks to Dave for going out of his way to go and pick up the URL graphics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was beginning to get nervous about the quality of the vinyl, and if everything was spelled correctly...*phew*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahahah! Thanks for having me, David!








And it is an awesome decal!!









You're welcome. Thanks for making my place a stop on the trip. 
As for the decal, that came from Kish53a. I just picked it up from the local shop that did the printing.
Hope to see you back here soon to do the install of MS on the BBS Scirocco.
Dave


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

Great trip, I'm planing something similar for next year...








Be safe, stay away from tickets and have tons of fun!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Posting from Greenville, SC. I'm headed to BMW. Muahahaa!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Where's the "www.jimbotimbo.com" sticker???


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
And it is an awesome decal!!









It is an awesome decal!! And that's the cleanest I have *ever* seen your car Timbo!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The car is cleaner then it ever has been before!!








MOAR STICKERS!!









Posting from BMW Manufacturing Plant in Greer, SC


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Can ya tell we in da south?








StockTDI's beautiful 86 8v Scirocco. It's shiny!
Doing donuts around the Zentrum of BMW








My BMW looks awesome parked here.








Got kickass mileage again (AND LOOK HOW CHEAP THE GAS IS!!! OMG!)








As always, more pics on timbotrip.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Posting from BMW Manufacturing Plant in Greer, SC

Any activity going on down there? All GM/Chrysler plants I've seen were shut down lol


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

How lean are you running MS to get 36 mpg?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_How lean are you running MS to get 36 mpg?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

at cruise (high vacuum and moderate RPM) you can run super lean... I've heard of people 18:1 as there is minimal load to worry about ping/detonation and excessive combustion heat


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_How lean are you running MS to get 36 mpg?


16:1 is what I'm running.
Though I do drive like a granny. I do the speed limit EXACTLY - none of this 5-over crap. It would piss all of you off!








Mind you, I have not even plugged my laptop into Megasquirt since November last year. I need to find me a USB cord first!








Posting from Georgia Welcome Center. 103.3 Miles to go today...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, I've got a USB to serial adapter waiting for you then


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Timbo, would you mind making a little route change to bring you closer to Dallas? I'd like to eat lunch with you. I'll even buy!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Thanks for making the detour Timbo; it was great meeting you. I'm sorry that I couldn't chat longer (work is hell right now) but I'm happy that I could help you out the gas and meal. You've done a great job with the Megasquirt implementation...I'm jealous!!!
Regarding the van with the flag....I was hoping that you didn't see that.







That's getting pretty rare but they do tend to pop up when you have visitors from out of town.







I was thinking to myself "Great, maybe the klan will be at at the next intersection."








Have a safe trip Timbo and give Morio hell!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1st time ive gotten to read through.
Timbo and Randall, i should see you tom in tallahassee.
Dave, thanks for the place to stay, keep me informed about H2Oi

editing pictures now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

PICTARS
as everyone knows, Timbo arrived at my house on monday, and we left balls ass early on tuesday to make it to Charleston, Sc to meet our awesome host [and family] Dave Winchell [xavsbud].
heres the story:
the killer cat stalking:








Timbo's hood:








Washington, D.C.:
















Richmond, VA:
















Exit 53 in N.C. on I-84:








Raleigh, NC, stupid trees








SC border and South of the Border








































Dave's house, thanks again
















and how I left Timbo's car:








See you tomorrow Timbo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

see previous page for all my pictures


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_see previous page for all my pictures

Thank you for those pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Thank you for those pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thank timbo for being nuts enough to do the trip

Timbo and Randall....any chance you guys want to meet up with me at FSU tomm while i look around, my day got all kinds of cramped when UFL bumped my tour back
425 w. jefferson is the address of the law school at FSU, just let me know tomorrow via text or on here, but dont bury the response


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

AWESOME pics!!!!! I have a hell of a lot of Local Veedub heads coming out on Sunday for you!!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

It only took like...30 minutes...but I finally got to see all the pictures!! Muahahahaha!







Woohoo go Tim! I can't wait to see all your pictures n' stuffs


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_It only took like...30 minutes...but I finally got to see all the pictures!! Muahahahaha!







Woohoo go Tim! I can't wait to see all your pictures n' stuffs









What, are you hangin out with Cathy on the dialup or something?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here at the Hilton near Atlanta with richhuff!
PIZZA!! MUAHAHHAH!!
Pictures coming up soon.
Man, 18 lane roads!! CRAZY traffic.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_Regarding the van with the flag....I was hoping that you didn't see that.







That's getting pretty rare but they do tend to pop up when you have visitors from out of town.







I was thinking to myself "Great, maybe the klan will be at at the next intersection."









I wouldn't worry too much about that, there's ******* *******s in every state. You see that sh*t in Pennsylvania too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Looks like you guys are having fun so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

















See ya, Fraser!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_AWESOME pics!!!!! I have a hell of a lot of Local Veedub heads coming out on Sunday for you!!!!






























Have them pass the hat around and see what gas money can be added to the fund... Go TIMBO GO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Have them pass the hat around and see what gas money can be added to the fund... Go TIMBO GO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That is the plan...I am hosting a BBQ and told everyone to bring cash to donate





























http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3888965 


_Modified by Morio at 9:50 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Hey Timbo; not to add to your journey or anything but... a minor but notable side trip suggests iteself (twice).
I mean, just how cool would it be to be able to say to snotty Porsche drivers (that is many, but far from all; unless they're driving Cayenne's in which case the funnest thing to say to 'em is, "Hey, nice ride! Is that the new Suburban?







")...um, ... yeah, be able to say, "Yep, drove my Scirocco to/ through/ and from Stuttgart.
There's a Stuttgart in Arkansas, it's roughly ESE of Little Rock, looks like a direct 12-14 miles south of I-40, which you'll be on enroute to Memphis (in the meantime).
[There's also a "Toad Suck" in Arkansas, abt 5-6 miles west of Conway, thus west of Li'Rock. ]
Stuttgart #2 is in Kansas, midway between I-70 and I-80, near... um... looks like near f**k all. South -ish of Kearney, NEB but just S of Kansas border.
If you wanna do a Stuttgart, I'd suggest a roll- through (quick pic) in Ark, much less diversion from planned route.
You know me... jus' tryin' be hepful' (that being to begin your acclimatization to how's they's talk, down there in dat dem South there them y'all).
[no grief from nobody... I was born in Texas







]


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

here's a point of interest midway between L.A. & S.F.http://www.madonnainn.com/


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What, are you hangin out with Cathy on the dialup or something?

I feel like it! I'm at my mom's house in WA, and she doesn't have wireless internet. So I'm stuck mooching off of neighbor's internet...which is really fast sometimes, and really f***ing slow most of the time.








I have to click "stop" then "refresh" then "stop" then "refresh"....see a pattern here?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*

...and how obvious...






















Wolfsburg, PA
On I-70


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I feel like it! I'm at my mom's house in WA, and she doesn't have wireless internet. So I'm stuck mooching off of neighbor's internet...which is really fast sometimes, and really f***ing slow most of the time.








I have to click "stop" then "refresh" then "stop" then "refresh"....see a pattern here?









The Princess of the Scirocco Forum is in WA? And WE WA's of the Scirocco forum don't know?
Where in WA is the Princess?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
The Princess of the Scirocco Forum is in WA? And WE WA's of the Scirocco forum don't know?
Where in WA is the Princess?

Yes, I am in WA. I'm in Everett at the moment, just on vacation. If you want to see me you better hurry up and come on over! I'm leaving Sunday. And I've been here 2.5 weeks already. I hung out with Iroczgirl last Sunday. Went to a car show in Snohomish and had a blast!








Give me an IM if you want to hang out!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Today I am visiting the Georgia State Capitol. Then down to Tallahassee to meet frd206 and California 16v. Then up to Montgomery, Alabama.
After that, I have no idea. I guess I'll get as far as possible, then find a hotel or whatever.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Say hi to those guys for me Timbo, and enjoy the heat/humidity/unstable weather!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*








Sure thing!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Atlanta: this is a beautiful city with a beautiful capitol building!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

hottest girls I've ever met were in Montgomery, GA.. Goto an outback steakhouse - it's a meat market. literally..


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Timbo, are you entering the #s into where's george? I haven't seen any appear.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Timbo, are you entering the #s into where's george? I haven't seen any appear.










I entered one in, but when I looked it up later, it wasn't there.


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Atlanta: this is a beautiful city with a beautiful capitol building!









I've been there a hundred times. Atlanta's pretty cool, I live about 2 hours away.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Posting from Tifton, GA


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yes, I am in WA. I'm in Everett at the moment, just on vacation. If you want to see me you better hurry up and come on over! I'm leaving Sunday. And I've been here 2.5 weeks already. I hung out with Iroczgirl last Sunday. Went to a car show in Snohomish and had a blast!








Give me an IM if you want to hang out!

Wow Everett! I am at work in Mukilteo as I type! Snohomish is a neat old town, and their car shows are excellent. You sure have had some nice weather during your stay - did you bring it with you?
If I had my Scirocco done, I would make it a point to come out and meet you. Alas, it is still in paint. My schedule is slammed for this weekend, sooooooooooooo..............won't be able to make it. You probably have plenty to do on your vacation though, there is so much to see around here.
Have a great vacation Amber!
Enough of the hijack!!
GO TIMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everybody is watching! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Posting from Coolidge, GA. US highways. (US-319 to be exact)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

So are you going to take SciroccoMann's advice and go to an Outback Steakhouse?







If you do, I think all the males on here would love you forever (brotherly, of course







) if you told all the girls in the restaurant about your road trip, then had them all pose next to your rocc'!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Heh heh heh. No.

Just got done taking pics at the Florida State Capitol with frd206 and California 16v. I'll post them at the next rest area - cause it's too hot to post now!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Florida!!

















As always, FAR more pics at Timbotrip.com!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

















Note the phallic appearance of this capitol.








Also note: capital is the city, capitol is the building.







goddamned english!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I didn't realize you were in Columbia, SC. Urban Outfitters has a distribution center in Trenton, SC. I flew into Columbia, got a hotel in Augusta, GA and then visited Trenton, SC. It was a lot of driving!
How's the road treating you?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I was looking at your map (again







: I think I'm taking the trip vicariously through you)
You are about 10% of the way to my house already!
If and when you stop by, you'll have a room/bed to stay the night, meals, some jealous folks with whom to shoot the isht, and a full tank of gas waiting for you.
Maybe an oil/filter change too?
Carry on!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*








Thanks, Eric!
Posting from Ozark, Alabama. I finally found a Dollar Tree store. I found my USB cord for Megasquirt - $1. Muahahahaahah!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
The Princess of the Scirocco Forum is in WA? And WE WA's of the Scirocco forum don't know?
Where in WA is the Princess?

I told her to post a "I'm in Wash., lemme know if you wanna hang out" post. Did she, no.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I told her to post a "I'm in Wash., lemme know if you wanna hang out" post. Did she, no.









welcome to marriage!!!!




































Timbo, we will be shopping tomorrow for the weekend!!!! Getting the burgers and hot dogs and misc foods to go along with that....




























and some Coke (Coca Cola)...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I told her to post a "I'm in Wash., lemme know if you wanna hang out" post. Did she, no.









But I did get the chance to hang out with her thanks to you! Everyone better hurry, she's leaving at the end of the week...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
But I did get the chance to hang out with her thanks to you! Everyone better hurry, she's leaving at the end of the week...

As much as I love being the center of attention...







...this thread is about Tim and his amazingly epic journey! GO TIM GO!! Oh, considering the fact that you're stopping by and possibly staying the night, what kind of warm, delicious, chewy, melt-in-your-mouth-good cookies do you want waiting for you when you arrive in late August/early September?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Getting the burgers and hot dogs and misc foods to go along with that....




























and some Coke (*mountain of Blow*)...








make that happen and I'll be there







LMAO


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Southcross)*

bring the dasher and I can make it happen


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_bring the dasher and I can make it happen








damn







fighting a new problem with either my Laptop or the MS2... it probably won't be distance drivable for a while


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_what kind of warm, delicious, chewy, melt-in-your-mouth-good cookies do you want waiting for you when you arrive in late August/early September?

Might I recommend the chocolate-chip, Tim? I can tell you, they are delish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Damnit I just saw this, live 10 miles from Raleigh. Really enjoy the pictures.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I don't know too much about Alabama. I know that the capital is Montgomery!








This was interesting:









I saw a Turbo Porsche, then a Learjet on a pole. I also saw several helicopters on poles.
















Turns out that the helicoptors on poles thing is because Sikorsky has a factory in Troy, Alabama. They make the MH-60R here:








Interesting thing: There is a McClure Town right next to Troy, Alabama. You might remember Troy McClure for Simpsons episodes such as "A Fish Called Selma" and "Bart the Mother"

And here I am parked at the Days Inn near Montgomery, Alabama. Nobody to hang out with tonight.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132) (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
And here I am parked at the Days Inn near Montgomery, Alabama. Nobody to hang out with tonight.



















she looks sad


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132) (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

she looks sad































she does


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the whole, "you have to log in to post" screen after you type your arse off. GR!!! 
Anyway...with all the rusted out scirocco's in the world...and a some being used as lawn ornaments...why DOESN'T someone in Alabama have a scirocco?















Chris can also tell you if my cookies are good or bad! After two batches that didn't leave my kitchen (I only blame myself) I didn't touch one cookie that I sent him! He got 48 I believe!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Chris can also tell you if my cookies are good or bad! After two batches that didn't leave my kitchen (I only blame myself) I didn't touch one cookie that I sent him! He got 48 I believe!









I just attested to the goodness of your cookies. Cindy has some competition in the cookie department!








The funny thing is, by the time I got the cookies, I completely forgot why you insisted on sending me cookies in the first place.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is there anybody in Baton Rouge, or Lafayette, Louisiana?
It's gonna be motel two days in a row if there's nobody there...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Anyway...with all the rusted out scirocco's in the world...and a some being used as lawn ornaments...why DOESN'T someone in Alabama have a scirocco?















they might have Sciroccos.... they just don't have 'Puters nor know of them Intarnets and Websmites (aka. dem Intarwebs) down in Alabamer


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_they might have Sciroccos.... they just don't have 'Puters nor know of them Intarnets and Websmites (aka. dem Intarwebs) down in Alabamer









See - you might think that, but the free wireless here at the motel is faster than any internet connection I have EVER used!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Post something up in the "South" forum(Texas, Louisiana, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Arkansas).; I'm sure someone would be happy to help out. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=88 Please get their addy/names first and store it away somewhere. There will be a @ss kicking if they mess with the Timbo!








I have an aunt and uncle in Baton Rouge; if you can't find anything give me a yell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by StockTDI at 7:41 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See - you might think that, but the free wireless here at the motel is faster than any internet connection I have EVER used!





























nah... thats because Day's Inn is owned by a company in Brooklin


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The funny thing is, by the time I got the cookies, I completely forgot why you insisted on sending me cookies in the first place.









Oh I remember why! Kinda...







It had something to do with Greg's 10,000th post. Hold on...searching...yeah can't find it. I DID find an interesting Beer thread by him though...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Southcross)*

See - you might think that, but the free wireless here at the motel is faster than any internet connection I have EVER used! 
Not sure how to "quote" so I hope this works...









Yo Timbo, wake up and do the Math. Reason dat dem dere Interwebby thingy jibby be so faster than you'se am be am us'd to is:
Nobody else there am be using it.







Which is to say...CAN!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132) (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You might remember Troy McClure for Simpsons episodes such as "A Fish Called Selma" and "Bart the Mother"


I will forever miss that voice. You might remember it from shows like The Simpsons, News Radio, and SNL.

_Quote, originally posted by *Troy McLure* »_Hi, I'm Troy McLure. You might remember me from films like "Dial M for Murderousness," "'P' is for Psycho, " and "The President's Neck is Missing!"

And many more. 
"Selma, Jub-Jub is fantastic. He's everywhere you wanna be."


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ It had something to do with Greg's 10,000th post. Hold on...searching...yeah can't find it. I DID find an interesting Beer thread by him though...































I remember that project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did meet my goal in that thread... just haven't finished the woodwork part.
/hijack.
Timbo sorry 'about the hotel. You should spread the good word the gospel of Scirocco so the next time you do this trip you can have houses open to you everywhere!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See - you might think that, but the free wireless here at the motel is faster than any internet connection I have EVER used!






























That's because no one else knows how to use it, you get the whole T1 pipe.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Oh I remember why! Kinda...







It had something to do with Greg's 10,000th post. Hold on...searching...yeah can't find it. I DID find an interesting Beer thread by him though...









I found it. It was because I said I would've disowned you if you'd had your car painted in some horrid color.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I found it. It was because I said I would've disowned you if you'd had your car painted in some horrid color.

















I remember that! Re: the Timbo trip. You need to update your webpage schedule and mark Day 4 as done, as I see you've already made it into Alabama. Just being the nit-picky SOB that I am!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

So Brad gets this phone call today, from his step-father.
It seems as though he was travelling through southern Georgia, and called Brad to pass along to me that he just saw a white Scirocco with lettering down the sides....
The Timob has been spotted.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See - you might think that, but the free wireless here at the motel is faster than any internet connection I have EVER used!






























Because they don't have any computahrs so you're getting all the bandwith


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Because they don't have any computahrs so you're getting all the bandwith








Timbo, only you and Oinky (Family Guy reference) are using the intarweb in that neck of the woods


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132) (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
And here I am parked at the Days Inn near Montgomery, Alabama. Nobody to hang out with tonight.


















Those nights suck Tim. Thats how I felt when the g60 broke the day I bought it and got stuck on the PA turnpike.... Stayed in some hotel near a town called Honey something... Also being from the middle of nowhere, I don't like Philadelphia traffic. 


_Modified by tcfootball at 1:32 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132) (tcfootball)*

Anyone ask you what the hell that thing is on your hood yet?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Florida!!








As always, FAR more pics at Timbotrip.com!!

timbo and fraser/frd206, I had a great time with you guys yesterday in Tallahassee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I drove 1122 kms/697 miles (instr. cluster is in kms from a german market 16v) in the last 18.5 hours to see you guys and visited Carl/ginster in Orlando on the way home, got back to Tampa around 2:30am


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
timbo and fraser/frd206, I had a great time with you guys yesterday in Tallahassee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I drove 1122 kms/697 miles (instr. cluster is in kms from a german market 16v) in the last 18.5 hours to see you guys and visited Carl/ginster in Orlando on the way home, got back to Tampa around 2:30am









nice meeting you too......the 697 sounds about like tmbo and i's 1st leg








glad you made it up, and home safe


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Trip Donation*

Have fun on your trip, Timbo- added $25 to the kitty for you and some fu-el. I wish I could do more, but vet bills are piling up for my cat who is not doing so hot, due to stg. 4 Kidney Failure.








Sorry to derail- carry on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Brad gets this phone call today, from his step-father.
It seems as though he was travelling through southern Georgia, and called Brad to pass along to me that he just saw a white Scirocco with lettering down the sides....
The Timob has been spotted.









Small world.







Go Timbo! Go!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Our Hero!









Oh and


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Trip Donation (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_Have fun on your trip, Timbo- added $25 to the kitty for you and some fu-el. I wish I could do more, but vet bills are piling up for my cat who is not doing so hot, due to stg. 4 Kidney Failure.








Sorry to derail- carry on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, man!! Sorry to hear about your cat. Best of luck!
Every bit-o-cash helps a lot! Each $1 gets me pretty dang far!
The stupid trackpad on my laptop broke. It broke in such a was as to have the left button stuck down all the time, and only work in the vertical direction of mouse movement, so I had to open the laptop, and disconnect the trackpad to use the computer. Luckily, I brought along my mouse, so not all is lost, just more inconvenient! DAMN YOU, DELL!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Trip Donation (timbo2132)*

Leaving for Jackson, Mississippi now. (Mississippi was the first word I ever learned how to spell. I could spell that before I could spell my own name. That's crazy, eh?







)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Honestly, with that kind of exposure... VW and the new Scirocco badged car should pay attention and drop some muhla on Timbo's account.....
PR Baby.... am I going to have to make a phone call?
or maybe we all should? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
el t.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Brad gets this phone call today, from his step-father.
It seems as though he was travelling through southern Georgia, and called Brad to pass along to me that he just saw a white Scirocco with lettering down the sides....
The Timob has been spotted.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132) (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Anyone ask you what the hell that thing is on your hood yet?

let me help him out folks.....
um... Andy? Well, see.... that is a mmmap of this country. Otherwise called the U.S.A.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132) (Michael Bee)*

Twister in the shape of the US









_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
let me help him out folks.....
um... Andy? Well, see.... that is a mmmap of this country. Otherwise called the U.S.A.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is there anybody in Baton Rouge, or Lafayette, Louisiana?
It's gonna be motel two days in a row if there's nobody there...

Check my profile for the closest Scirocco 'texer in the area


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Trip Donation (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I could spell that before I could spell my own name. That's crazy, eh?

Especially considering your name is T-I-M


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kar98)*

Tim,
I'm back in Nebraska today and was checking on your progress. (Go Timbo Go!) What a coincidence that I was working in Atlanta at the same time Atlanta was a scheduled stop. The TIMOB *is* EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!
I enjoyed meeting you and I'm glad you could join me for good PIZZA and conversation. Good luck and safe travels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by richhuff at 9:59 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

UPDATE:
Timbo's laptop appears to have died. It's out of commission until further notice. This may be due to excessive moisture, which condensed into the unit.
Please IM Morio if you need to get in touch with Tim, as he has his cell number,


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132) (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_let me help him out folks.....
um... Andy? Well, see.... that is a mmmap of this country. Otherwise called the U.S.A.









I *MEANT* have any of the _Local Yokels_ asked about it, when you fill up, or pull over to barf, or stay at a Motel....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_UPDATE:
Timbo's laptop appears to have died. It's out of commission until further notice. This may be due to excessive moisture, which condensed into the unit.
Please IM Morio if you need to get in touch with Tim, as he has his cell number,

Tim? Tim are you there man? *sniff sniff* WE NEED OUR TIMOB!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Konomi)*

I called Timbo and everything is going well...we had a bad connection since he was in the middle of a rain storm but he will most likely be at my place tomorrow afternoon which he will have access to my home computer for posting!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Ask him which Dell his using? I have a dead Latutide (I think) that I was going to try and fix. The MB on it is fried, but it maybe of use?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Ask him which Dell his using? I have a dead Latutide (I think) that I was going to try and fix. The MB on it is fried, but it maybe of use?

I will when I can call him again...currently I am at work..... but DELL is here in Round Rock (about 20mins north of Austin. I am hoping he can get whatever needs replaced there on Monday.... hopefully it is a warranty related issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

Oooooh, bummer to hear. o.o Hope things work out, please keep us informed...

The travel log has had me reminiscing about the South. Born in FL, lived there 'til I was 13, then GA 'til I was 21. Hell, I've even eaten at a PoFolks before.








Utah's fine and all.... but I sure do miss my trees.


----------



## Timbo's Crazy Sis (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey all, first post, timbo's sis Melysa here...
can't believe his laptop broke, but hopefully something will get worked out... timbo outta touch is just too weird... looks like morio has it under control, thanks for supporting!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Timbo's Crazy Sis)*

Uh oh.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Timbo's Crazy Sis)*

no worries.... I have a good friend pulling together some parts.... Hopefully we can get him up and running!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_UPDATE:
Timbo's laptop appears to have died. It's out of commission until further notice. This may be due to excessive moisture, which condensed into the unit.


I _Told_ him not to use it as a coaster!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Timbo is in Baton Rouge LA.... Heading to the Capitol....... Anyone in the area???? Please IM me!


----------



## iRox (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a thought ... I know you probably have to get back to school eventually..... but, I just got an email from Dubs Along the Rockies!! It is August 24th! at Pikes Peak Community College. That might be cool to go to- maybe reroute things a bit.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Uh oh.

ditto that

i was in atlanta today, drove past the captiol, was gonna take a pciture but left my camera at my accomidations not in the car








good luck timbo, work out a better raft for the laptop next time


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Timbo's Crazy Sis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timbo’s Crazy Sis* »_Hey all, first post, timbo's sis Melysa here...
can't believe his laptop broke, but hopefully something will get worked out...

Welcome abord this crazy train miss Melys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Tim told me last Sunday when I saw him off on his trip that he expected the laptop to malfunction here and there.... something about a climate thing. I guess they are temp sensitive. 
GO TIMBO GO!!!
I'm gonna punch my cat in his honor.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I'm gonna punch my cat in his honor.









You're such a softy.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Timbo's Crazy Sis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timbo’s Crazy Sis* »_Hey all, first post, timbo's sis Melysa here...
can't believe his laptop broke, but hopefully something will get worked out... timbo outta touch is just too weird... looks like morio has it under control, thanks for supporting!

Glad to see you joined! Welcome! 
Be careful around this guy, though: 









Re: the timob trip....
That really sucks! When you need it the most, it dies! Hope you get it fixed Monday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I know how Melissa had like a 7 page thread going on in her honor...does this mean I'm dethroned now that she's joined?
Welcome Melissa!!







Great to have more estrogen here.








I miss Timbo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Okay, I know how Melissa had like a 7 page thread going on in her honor...does this mean I'm dethroned now that she's joined?

No, you own a Scirocco. And you make cookies.
But welcome Melissa. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

i have an open couch, a hot shower, some food, and a washer and dryer in memphis, tn if you want it man.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

I have a laptop he can HAVE.... it's nothing special, but I bet it would run MS and interwebs.... 
I'll need to call him up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

TIMBO UPDATE:

He is officially in Tejas!!!!





























Should be at mi casa around noon tomorrow!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_TIMBO UPDATE:

He is officially in Tejas!!!!






























YAY! I'm glad he's doing good and making it through the states. I can't wait to read his updates


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

Very cool of you to take care of things Morio; you and Tiff are cool people! Actually, Tiff is cool and the boys are cool....I guess that makes you cool by association?







J/K man!







How old are the kids now?
Sucks to hear about the laptop; I think that the South of the Border sticker shorted it out!







J/K. Timbo, I hope that things work out with the computer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco > Dell



_Modified by StockTDI at 8:48 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

poor timbo, my kids have tons of questions for him when he arrives






















Cisco is now 12, Leo is 10 and Santiago just turned 2





























yeah I sure am the uncool one in this house


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_
Scirocco > Dell

I think it's time for Timbo to get a Mac.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think it's time for Timbo to get a Mac.










I think Timbo needs something that *doesn't* break regularly...
...posting this from my Macbook Pro.


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

GLi _Luva: Going to be in San Diego fron the 8th to the 13th. When are you expected to be in Cali? If its between then, I'll have to PayPal you fuel money instead of a fill-up, BBQ and beer(and maybe chicks in bikinis in my pool







). Let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_poor timbo, my kids have tons of questions for him when he arrives























LOL, I can believe it; they're going to go nuts over the Megasquirt console!! Get ready Timbo!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Cisco is now 12, Leo is 10 and Santiago just turned 2






























GOOD LORD....Cisco will be driving in a couple years!!!







I'm getting old!!!







Tell Leo that I hope to have Martina done by the time he get's his license!









_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_yeah I sure am the uncool one in this house









Join the club; my cats and my fish snub me!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Call from the TIMOB!
just east of Huston, TX... spending the night at a Days Inn... everything IS bigger in Texas. His "single" room is like 50'x20' :shock:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think it's time for Timbo to get a Mac.









Or A Lenovo


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

you gotta let us know when you reach AZ!!! 
ohh and i say you get a lynix machine


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rev0MaN)*

Oh here we go....

_Quote, originally posted by *Rev0MaN* »_you gotta let us know when you reach AZ!!! 
ohh and i say you get a lynix machine


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rev0MaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev0MaN* »_ohh and i say you get a lynix machine









Considering my piss poor grammar and spelling, I rarely correct anyone but....
Linux!!! http://www.ubuntu.com/ Install it! LOL!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

19 pages, 638 replies, 11472 views... and the Timob is only 1/10th of the way into his drive?








I need to check his site and see what kind of traffic its seeing


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Southcross)*

hey timbo
all of us jealous people want to know
what do you do for a living that you can just take off and visit all 50 states?
and where can i sign up?


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_
Considering my piss poor grammar and spelling, I rarely correct anyone but....


i know man it was kind of a joke, but good to see u like linux!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Rev0MaN)*








?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_hey timbo
all of us jealous people want to know
what do you do for a living that you can just take off and visit all 50 states?
and where can i sign up?

He's a student and works part time at a cruise travel agent. So, school's out for summer!
GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

lookin forward to seein ya tomorrow. party @ morios! weeee


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from Morio's HUGE TEXAS LAPTOP FROM HELL!! This thing is huge!
Anyway, got here fine. Laptop still dead. Makes me sad - all the pictures I took over the last few years might be gone. They are still up on the internets though - so at least I have that.
I have a TON of pics on my camera. I'm gonna download some software to resize them, and I'll make a big post soon.
Thanks for all the support.
Scirocco > Dell!








The Scirocco is fine. It's running fine, getting good MPG, holding tire pressure, and running at 105°C on the oil temp. It stays dead even between 200°F and 203°F on the coolant temp, which is normal for my car.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

YAY TIM!!! *phew* good to hear everything is going good! MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I suggested that worse case, every major city he passes... he can stop, find a coffee shop that has online access and post up


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahaha!! As always, check Timbotrip.com for MOAR!
























Now I'm in TEXAS.








Could it get any cooler?
























And finally, the trademark shot... you knew this was coming, you just didn't know when.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Timbo's Crazy Sis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timbo’s Crazy Sis* »_Hey all, first post, timbo's sis Melysa here...can't believe his laptop broke, but hopefully something will get worked out... timbo outta touch is just too weird... looks like morio has it under control, thanks for supporting!

Forum is anxiously awaiting post #2!
Obviously, The Timob has no leverage on the little sister.
She does what she wants.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just determined that the hard disc is the problem - not the laptop.
The drive is a Hitachi Travelstar 200GB 7200 RPM SATA drive.








Unfortunately, this hard drive is not the original DELL one - this was an upgrade I got to replace the original 160GB Hitachi 5400 RPM drive that came with it. The old drive works fine, but it's at home in Pennsylvania. So this isn't really a DELL problem, it's a Best Buy or Hitachi problem.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice to see you back up posting. I'll give you a call soon about meeting up.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

TIMBO HAS ARRIVED!!!
All is well and hopefully he will be back up and running on his puter....

my crappy I-phone pic from earlier.... Will have more pics late sunday from the BBQ


















_Modified by Morio at 4:20 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Because of the hard disc crash:
I lost the trip map file. That file also had all of your addresses and phone numbers. My cellphone is too old to hold all of that stuff, so I just put it in the map file.
If you guys could re-send me your information: email it to me at [email protected] - that way it won't get lost in a hard disc crash, or lost in vortex IM history.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo,
How bad was the crash? Have you tried booting off of a Ubuntu live CD and then accessing the drive? I've also heard that putting the drive in the freezer for a couple of hours can make it temporarily accessible...ie causing the heads to back off the disks. You may be able to recover some of your files. 
Glad you made it to Texas! The pics turned out great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by StockTDI at 3:21 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_timbo,
How bad was the crash? Have you tried booting off of a Ubuntu live CD and then accessing the drive? I've also heard that putting the drive in the freezer for a couple of hours can make it temporarily accessible...ie causing the heads to back off the disks. You may be able to recover some of your files. 
Glad you made it to Texas! The pics turned out great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by StockTDI at 3:21 PM 7-26-2008_

The drive won't even spin up, or click or do anything. I don't think there's much hope for the poor thing.
But that's ok. I like a fresh start!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Special thanks to sciroccojim for finding out the correct type of adhesive to do this:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice!!! 
Looking good Timbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The drive won't even spin up, or click or do anything. I don't think there's much hope for the poor thing.
But that's ok. I like a fresh start!!









Hard-drives are cheaper than new computers....well, most of the time. Fresh starts are good - no more ad-ware and viruses and whatever else lurks in the background and slows you down! 
Glad to hear all is well with the rocco too! Keep on truckin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Trip Donation (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Thanks, man!! Sorry to hear about your cat. Best of luck!
Every bit-o-cash helps a lot! Each $1 gets me pretty dang far!


Thanks, Tim. I had to put my cat, Brighteyes, to sleep today, and it was *so *hard to do. He was my *best* friend for 17 years.














Its so weird to not have him here anymore. Yeah, I'm a wreck over it, honestly, but it'll get better- at least he isn't suffering anymore- daily IV's and pills were just too much for him- he wouldn't eat, purr, or even drink water.















Sorry to hear about your HDD. I hope you get your laptop back in shape soon, and keep up the great thread work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Sorry again to derail the fun in this thread with my sadness. )


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Trip Donation (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_
Thanks, Tim. I had to put my cat, Brighteyes, to sleep today, and it was *so *hard to do. He was my *best* friend for 17 years.














Its so weird to not have him here anymore. Yeah, I'm a wreck over it, honestly, but it'll get better- at least he isn't suffering anymore- daily IV's and pills were just too much for him- he wouldn't eat, purr, or even drink water.
















too bizzare.
I just had to make a tough decision last night to put my 12 yr old cat Luna to sleep last night. She was super dehydrated and had kidney failure. Crazy thing cause 1 week ago she was alive and well....








good luck with that dude. I'm right there with ya.


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Trip Donation (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
too bizzare.
I just had to make a tough decision last night to put my 12 yr old cat Luna to sleep last night. She was super dehydrated and had kidney failure. Crazy thing cause 1 week ago she was alive and well....










That sucks. So Sorry Mike


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Trip Donation (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
That sucks. So Sorry Mike

thanks Lee. 
she lived well and went out like a champ. One tough bitch.
GO TIMBO GO!! GO TIMBO GO!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Trip Donation (Michael Bee)*

Cleaned the beasts and took some pics:

































































tomorrow is the BBQ!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

glad you back online timbo
moar pictures? moar pictures.
Met up with Randal (California 16v) to roll from Gainesville Florida to Tallahassee to meet with the Timob








i got a speeding ticket along the way (no picture)
then we did pictures infront of the capitol, ugly as it may be
























dont f*ck with the timob
















how i left the timob, god speed








how ive spent the last few days, ive racked up 2100 miles on my law school tour, and still have 2 more schoosl


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muahahaha!
This is the best photo I have EVER taken EVAR!!!








This one of my car isn't quite as cool.... Don't know why...








But our cars go well together!








White 8vs!








There's me...








Morio's wife made very awesome Pizza!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

And OWNED!!








Yeah, I'm owning pages on my own thread. Go back to the last page at your own risk. LOTS of pics from Morio, Frd206 and myself.
Check Timbotrip.com for more pics. Remember to click the thumbnails to see the big pictures.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

666th post ^^


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_666th post ^^








BUAHAHAHA.... awesome!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*









DAMN!!! Making my ride look good




































You need to come back out when I get my new wheels!!!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Holy crap Morio, WTF did you do to Stephie? What ever it was, you did it right! WOW!








I still think that she sits a little high though.








Timbo, nice pics; the cars look awesome together! If you get a chance check out Tiffany's art......It's awesome! Ya'll have fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rich


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_








DAMN!!! Making my ride look good




































You need to come back out when I get my new wheels!!!









I call dibs on those.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahahaha!
Morio's wife made very awesome Pizza!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









^^ Dude I WANT SOME. Morio, tell your wife to send me the recipe. Please?
















^^ And is it just me, or does the Timob look totally bad ass in this picture?







I had to look at it again. He is one BAMF.











_Modified by Konomi at 7:54 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Keep on Roccn' Tim.. i have been watching this tread everyday... looks like most things are going well for you -laptop crap. 
Oh and the map with the Pins is the best idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:46 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Thanks for the words, guys!
Morio's MEGABBQ is on, the guys are all rolling in at around 1:30 or so. There will be one other Scirocco, some Mk2s, and a lot of Mk4s and Mk5s!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just determined that the hard disc is the problem - not the laptop.
The drive is a Hitachi Travelstar 200GB 7200 RPM SATA drive.








Unfortunately, this hard drive is not the original DELL one - this was an upgrade I got to replace the original 160GB Hitachi 5400 RPM drive that came with it. The old drive works fine, but it's at home in Pennsylvania. So this isn't really a DELL problem, it's a Best Buy or Hitachi problem.

I am trying to catch up here, but I can probably pull most of the data off that HD if it will power up at all.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_ 
Oh and the map with the Pins is the best idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









But wait, don't those pins marginally increase your coefficient of drag therefore compromising MPGS??? OH NOEZ1!
Just kidding. Glad to hear of your safe arrival in Austin. Erin's family lives there and I love the city! If only it was a little colder! Next time I'm in town, Morio is getting a visit!
GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ Next time I'm in town, Morio is getting a visit!
GO TIMBO GO!

I better!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I am trying to catch up here, but I can probably pull most of the data off that HD if it will power up at all. 

Nope. Won't spin up, or even make any noise. If I wanted the stuff off of this, I think I'd be out a few thou.







That's ok though - all of the pics I really wanted to post have been posted, but I did loose track of the money I spent on fuel during the trip.
Morio has an IT guy friend that has a SATA enclosure, we'll try to see if it will power up in there, and if it will, cool. If it won't, it's freezer trick time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Staying with sandrunner in OKC. I'll leave here from Austin EARLY before the heat starts. Should be there around noon or so...


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hay man i have an honest question, and sorry if it has been answered, are you bringing shirts with you to sell? (your timbo jimbo t-shirts)














let us hopefully i see you in PHX!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rev0MaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev0MaN* »_hay man i have an honest question, and sorry if it has been answered, are you bringing shirts with you to sell? (your timbo jimbo t-shirts)














let us hopefully i see you in PHX!!

No, sorry! But if you order them, Jim will get them to you quick!
And I'll see you when I get to AZ!


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice turn out.














It's raining here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

















More at Timbotrip.com!

Talk about a nice place!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_If it won't, it's freezer trick time.









I forgot to mention that you should put the drive in a ziplock bag before putting it in the freezer; it'll keep condensation out of the drive. You probably figured that out but just in case...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_
I forgot to mention that you should put the drive in a ziplock bag before putting it in the freezer; it'll keep condensation out of the drive. You probably figured that out but just in case...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
details about the "Freezer Trick"?? what/how does it work?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

It's one of those "myth on the internet" sorta tricks. The idea is that the water inside freezes, then you take it out, and let it return to room temperature, and the water moves to different places, parts expand and contract, and it might work for 20 minutes.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Timbo,
I should still be able to meet you on Wednesday July 30th in Louisville. Given that it is on schedule and in the early parts of the day. 
Edit: I get back into Louisville on Tuesday (from Oregon) and I'll give you a call then. 


_Modified by upoo2 at 2:19 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

yup, when the drive crashes, the read/write heads smash into the platters. Freezing the drive may cause the metal to contract enough that the heads pull away from the platters....at least until they heat back up again.


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Timbo,
I know that things get delayed on a trip like this.......
When you leave Daun's and are heading to Charleston, WV., down RT. 35, ....I am right on the way.
My eldest daughter is getting married the weekend of Aug. 15th in Columbus...bills for me.........







Good for her
If interested in a slight ( 5 mile off 35 ) offtrack, let me know.....
Don


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ah.... so that won't work for the "click of death" when the servo motors die


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Donsroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donsroc* »_Timbo,
I know that things get delayed on a trip like this.......
When you leave Daun's and are heading to Charleston, WV., down RT. 35, ....I am right on the way.
My eldest daughter is getting married the weekend of Aug. 15th in Columbus...bills for me.........







Good for her
If interested in a slight ( 5 mile off 35 ) offtrack, let me know.....
Don

For sure!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ah.... so that won't work for the "click of death" when the servo motors die

I wouldn't think so.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_I forgot to mention that you should put the drive in a ziplock bag before _taking it out of the _freezer; it'll keep condensation out of the drive. You probably figured that out but just in case...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed.
Moisture will condense onto the cold drive after you return it to room temperature.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Had to re-upload the pics... Here they are again, check for more at timbotrip.com
















































Thanks, Morio for the awesome BBQ with great food!
Thanks to all the area VW folks who donated a bunch of cash for the trip!!!!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Fixed.
Moisture will condense onto the cold drive after you return it to room temperature.

I dunno..I was thinking that the cold air in the freezer would cause any water vapor in the air to condense on to the cold metal. I take back the zip lock bag comment...causes too much static. A static bag or a paper bag would work better. I don't want to turn this into a debate so I'll stop here. Timbo knows what he's doing!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Had to re-upload the pics... Here they are again, check for more at timbotrip.com










Sisters!!!! BEA-UTIFULL!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_I dunno..I was thinking that the cold air in the freezer would cause any water vapor in the air to condense on to the cold metal. I take back the zip lock bag comment...causes too much static. A static bag or a paper bag would work better. I don't want to turn this into a debate so I'll stop here. Timbo knows what he's doing!









I hear you, but there is very little moisture in the air in the freezer.
What would be most effective would be to put the _warm_ drive into a plastic bag and put it in the _fridge._ Moisture trapped inside the drive will (hopefully) condense onto the (cold) plastic bag without freezing. Stick the bagged drive into the freezer and (working in the freezer) transfer it to a new (dry) ziplock and return it to room temp. Leave it in the bag until it's at least as warm as the room....otherwise moisture will condense onto/into the drive.
.....or just take the friggin' drive apart and set it out to dry.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Ok, I got a PROPER picture of my car...
















Right!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ok, I got a PROPER picture of my car...








Right!









Right on!
I can even spot the duck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_Keep on Roccn' Tim.. i have been watching this tread everyday... looks like most things are going well for you -laptop crap. 
Oh and the map with the Pins is the best idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:46 AM 7-27-2008_

The pins are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you planing to do with the hood once the trip is over?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The pins are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you planing to do with the hood once the trip is over?

Depends on how it ends up, I might mount it on my wall - I have a hood lined up to buy...
Or I could clearcoat it, and rock it forever!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Or I could clearcoat it, and rock it forever!








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gets my vote


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
.....or just take the friggin' drive apart and set it out to dry.









A sledgehammer is another option.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morio makes a beer so good, it is LEGENDARY beer. Too bad Timbo does not drink.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I have fried a couple og HD before and one I was able to slave the HD, The other time thing would not boot up or spin, possibly like what is going on with tim's HD. I powered it up externally and used a phantom interface to pull as much of the info as I could out of the HD. as a matter of fact I will do this again when I get around to buying my own external little box. Being putting it off.
Timbo I am glad that you are back "on' keep us posted!
gl,
el t

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A sledgehammer is another option.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

poor timbo had to deal with the random drunk ramblings of Morio..... I will post the pics I/wife and kids took during the BBQ......





































Safe journeys Timbo!! thanks for visiting and you are always welcome here in Tejas


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Thanks, Morio!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I have contacted VW of America to let them know that one of their cars is taking a MEGA trip
You too can bug them (pun intended) and show support for timbo:
Use the VW information center link and choose public relations/sponsor from the pull down menu
http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/#
I contacted a frien in Automobil Magazine about tim's trip. Lets hope something pans out..... He is provably in Europe driving Ferraris and Jetsetting...... Oh Jason........


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

done

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I have contacted VW of America to let them know that one of their cars is taking a MEGA trip
You too can bug them (pun intended) and show support for timbo:
Use the VW information center link and choose public relations/sponsor from the pull down menu
http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/#


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_done


x2
continue to be safe timbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I left Morio’s place around 5:45. I am meeting TheWolfsburg and his wife in Waco for breakfast.
Next stop: Okalahoma City!
Thanks again to Morio and his family for their hospitality, and thanks to the Texas VW folks who came to Morio’s party and donated to the fuel fund!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

awesome time yesterday. good meeting you time. hope you have a safe trip, and that we atleast got you enough funds to get out of texas... come back anytime!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

It was fun hanging out with you Timbo!!! Definitely come back anytime!! Safe travels!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Quoting myself.... keep doing it people!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I have contacted VW of America to let them know that one of their cars is taking a MEGA trip
You too can bug them (pun intended) and show support for timbo:
Use the VW information center link and choose public relations/sponsor from the pull down menu
http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/#
I contacted a frien in Automobil Magazine about tim's trip. Lets hope something pans out..... He is provably in Europe driving Ferraris and Jetsetting...... Oh Jason........


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I hopped on the band wagon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Anybody in Arkansas, near Little rock (or wherever?) I have no place to stay tomorow night. I'd rather not do a hotel...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anybody in Arkansas, near Little rock (or wherever?) I have no place to stay tomorow night. I'd rather not do a hotel...

i know peeps in OKC.... but no one in Ark..
btw, when are you gonna be in KC again?


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_You too can bug them (pun intended) and show support for timbo:
Use the VW information center link and choose public relations/sponsor from the pull down menu
http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/#

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Done deal. Good idea Neptuo.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anybody in Arkansas, near Little rock (or wherever?) I have no place to stay tomorow night. I'd rather not do a hotel...

I'm with you wherever you go Timbo!! All of us are!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm 136 miles from Oklahoma City - I'm meeting sandrunner there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm 136 miles from Oklahoma City - I'm meeting sandrunner there.

Nice, how are you doing temperature wise? I'd like to see how hot it gets in the 'cockpit' every day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Must be pretty hot without A/C...


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Pauls place is *nice* Timbo....but my dog REALLY wants to hump your leg....so your choice!

Let Paul know when you're approaching...he's got my cell phone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Let Paul know when you're approaching...he's got my cell phone!

But I gave it back???


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Timbo called a little while ago crossing the TX/OK border. Should be here in a short bit.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But I gave it back???
















I put new tires on my Sciroccogetter....so now we can tow YOUR Scirocco to the lake. LOL








Cell phone NUMBER I meant!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

At sandrunner's place, cooling off!








My ECU is MEGASQUIRT!








This is what my car runs at doing 70-75 mph on a 93 degree day.








The pins stay on the hood good!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The pins stay on the hood good!









Very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo...I think it's really cool that you have a gauge that points to *bars.....*even tho you don't drink! LOL
so there's 3.5 bars near there?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_At sandrunner's place, cooling off!

This is what my car runs at doing 70-75 mph on a 93 degree day.










I thought you were gonna keep it at 55?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I thought you were gonna keep it at 55?










Not in Texas - I saw a motorcycle driving FAST - the guy had two glocks holstered on his belt!!







FREEDOM FTW!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Not in Texas - I saw a motorcycle driving FAST - the guy had two glocks holstered on his belt!!







FREEDOM FTW!!










only in Texas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Not in Texas - I saw a motorcycle driving FAST - the guy had two glocks holstered on his belt!!







FREEDOM FTW!!









You see a lot of that in Arizona too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Tinker AFB!
























Check out the fuel prices. LOWEST EVAR!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo you need to change your sig...you aren't in Texas anymore!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Edit... Page Ownd

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Check out the fuel prices. LOWEST EVAR!











hehe... Mr Hanky's Mini-Me... just needs to be repainted Havana Brown
ya, your trip seems to have started just a touch early.... average gas prices have dropped like $.12


_Modified by Southcross at 7:27 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Yeah, but cheap gas is good. I'll hate it though if it drops even more!
Tomorrow: Depart OKC at 6:30 AM
Arrive in Little Rock at around 11:16
Get to Memphis around 2pm or 3pm or so for the night.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

awesome man!!! keep up that good progress!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Woo hoo! Good to see you're back and running with the computer.


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Woo hoo! Good to see you're back and running with the computer.









+1 w00t!
And thanks for the Tinker AB pics...I loves me some vintage airframes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (but it sucks to see em outside







)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I left OKC around 7AM. at mile marker 200 of I-40 right now, near Keokuk Falls, OK.
Thanks, Sandrunner, for lettinng me stay!

My map: I've never seen this far between turns before!
















My cluster, sorry for the blurry pic, but that's what I turn at 70mph.








AND MY DANG XM RADIO RICKROLLED ME!! WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
































Wow, you had to be lovin' that


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Dude that is priceless, now where is the link to that free burger site:
BRB
Ah yes there---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83830










_Modified by Neptuno at 11:12 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL. that is priceless. i'll see you in a bit!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=50197798*

Well, I had this post all ready, but then Firefox crashed and I had to reinstall it to make it work again!








Anyway, passing through Oklahoma: Checotah - the home of Carrie Underwood of American Idol fame.








State line








and the welcome center. I got a bunch of maps from them.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=50197798 (timbo2132)*

Just sent a nag to VWoA (good idea!) and will get by my local stealership [ Fast Eddie's in Ft Collins, CO ] and find out if I still know anyone there...
For all the advertising and publicity they COULD be getting, VWoA should be all over this. Ya'd think, anyway...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

Keep telling VW of A about Timbo:
I have contacted VW of America to let them know that one of their cars is taking a MEGA trip
You too can bug them (pun intended) and show support for timbo:
Use the VW information center link and choose public relations/sponsor from the pull down menu
http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/#

_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_Just sent a nag to VWoA (good idea!) and will get by my local stealership [ Fast Eddie's in Ft Collins, CO ] and find out if I still know anyone there...
For all the advertising and publicity they COULD be getting, VWoA should be all over this. Ya'd think, anyway...


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

Hey Timmy ( Yeah I called you Timmy)
Have you ever figured out a way to get a real and accurate MPG reading out of the MS?
There are TWO different MPG gauge you can display on the dashboard but neither of them work.
the U.S. MPG reads 142 MPG so I think it needs something else to get it to read right.
Ever mess with that?
What's MS need to calculate it?
Can you get a running MPG on your new fancy-shmancy blue gauge readeout?
Why are you listening to Rick Assstley anyway.....I'm sure there are a couple more stations on that thing.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Separated at birth: Rick Astley and one of my best friends from High School, Joe Mason:









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

They even have the same clothes!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or does his "Never Gonna Give You Up" video look like they recorded some older guy's voice, then made some 15 year old guy lip sync? I've NEVER seen this guy before, only heard the video.
Yeah Tim...why WERE you listening to him?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Hey Timmy ( Yeah I called you Timmy)
Have you ever figured out a way to get a real and accurate MPG reading out of the MS?
There are TWO different MPG gauge you can display on the dashboard but neither of them work.
the U.S. MPG reads 142 MPG so I think it needs something else to get it to read right.
Ever mess with that?
What's MS need to calculate it?
Can you get a running MPG on your new fancy-shmancy blue gauge readeout?
Why are you listening to Rick Assstley anyway.....I'm sure there are a couple more stations on that thing.








the calculation (data not already known by MS) involves diameter of tires, gear ratio (assuming you want to know one specific gear), final drive ratio. The MS takes your RPM and the fuel consumtion (VE), and calculates your speed with the RPM, gear ratio, and tire size.... whala... it "guesses" your fuel consumption, just like the digital indicators on some premium cars. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_*whala*... it "guesses" your fuel consumption, just like the digital indicators on some premium cars. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Don't you mean, "voilà?"


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Don't you mean, "voilà?"

no... whala... I'm special


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Yeah Tim...why WERE you listening to him?









Because he's awesome, that's why!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Is it just me, or does his "Never Gonna Give You Up" video look like they recorded some older guy's voice, then made some 15 year old guy lip sync? I've NEVER seen this guy before, only heard the video.
Yeah Tim...why WERE you listening to him?









One of the many 80's artists that are best forgotton. If he didn't have that deep voice, it wouldn't be as bad.
Have fun in Are-Kansas (how I learned to spell Arkansas)!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=50197798 (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anyway, passing through Oklahoma: Checotah - the home of Carrie Underwood of American Idol fame.









I remember passing that factoid in the middle of the night when driving east from CO a couple of years ago. I remember not caring and waking my brother to inform him of this. :yawn:
Show us some moar interesting things about the US.








Keep on truckin', Tim!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_the calculation (data not already known by MS) involves diameter of tires, ....etc.... 

Is there a way to tell MS all this info so it sactually reads out an accurate MPG?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Is there a way to tell MS all this info so it sactually reads out an accurate MPG?


Not that I've figured out. I use injector pulsewidth on my display screen to see how much gas is going in.
When I make a tuning change, I just see how the next tank goes and calculate it the old-fashioned way.
Capitol of Arkansas








There's the rocco! Parked in some Senator's spot!
















On to Memphis!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

your in my driveway, i was posting this as you pulled up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from Fugn Dubbin's place.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yay!!!!










_Modified by sciroccos4life at 7:16 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Timbo... by the time you get here, I should have started my new Job


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Finally got a picture of one of these:
















Gonna see elvis








I picked a fun time for a roadtrip...


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, you missed a good Earthquake here earlier...nice 5.8 in Chino Hills.
My Alien model fell over.
Aren't you glad?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ofcourse Seattle is the coldest place on the map


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
My Alien model fell over.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Alien-Godzilla orgy?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_









HR Giger FTW








Owned!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Memphis is AWESOME!!
We pulled in downtown to Beale Street - the main drag - and saw a classic car show!








In the parking garage. Note the Gibson factory back there.
































And then we saw another car from PA!! Holy crap!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Memphis is AWESOME!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You should've parked your car with the carshow and set up a donation box.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
And then we saw another car from PA!! Holy crap!
















Maybe they saw "timbotrip.com" and decided to follow you on your epic journey?







Memphis looks cool!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (Konomi)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Tim! any chance you will be in the Denver/ColoSprings around Aug 24th?? you should hit DATR HARD and put out a collection for donations... this is Mk4 Elitest land... plenty of money to go around


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

memphis looked amazing
keep it up timbo


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

DAMN!!!!! Looks like you had a blast!!!!!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET TIMBO! Are you sure you want to leave Memphis?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET TIMBO! Are you sure you want to leave Memphis?










Well, I am staying an extra day!! I still have to visit Graceland!








I have to make it from here to Daun's place in one day.
Here to Nashville, take a picture (3 hours)
Nashville to Frankfort, KY (4 hours)
Frankfort, KY to Dayton, OH (2 hours)
549 miles total. Estimated cost: $62.85


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Timbo I'll meet you in Louisville somewhere tomorrow and hook you up $30 for gas. It's all I have to offer so I won't ask you to drive out of your way to where I live (20-30 miles). Further info in PM.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I have to make it from here to Daun's place in one day.


Is this the closest that you will get to Ann Arbor? I need to sign that hood and met up with you if I can.
el t


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Is this the closest that you will get to Ann Arbor? I need to sign that hood and met up with you if I can.
el t

Me too!! I need to take part in this! However I think he'll be closer, he is going to be going in to Lansing. I am just not sure when. 
And also, is Daun going to be home for your visit or are they still in Wi?


----------



## Timbo's Crazy Sis (Jul 21, 2008)

Timmay! 
You are so crazy.
When you get to d-town let me know, Hussain and I wanna take you out to dinner, invite southcross too if he wantsta come. 
We can take you for some real local cuisine. What is local CO cuisine? Rocky mountain oysters? Whatever.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh, Shi--


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

OH NOES!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE MR.OSSIFER! LET THE TIMOB GO!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

we will not let him go.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Oh, Shi--

*Yeah right.......*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Yeah, yeah.









Drove all around Memphis in the Police car today. Saw all kinds of stuff.
Here's FedEx's hub:








Crazy Church








C5 Galaxy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Me too!! I need to take part in this! However I think he'll be closer, he is going to be going in to Lansing. I am just not sure when. 
And also, is Daun going to be home for your visit or are they still in Wi?

Hey, I'm staying with you guys a night, right? It'll be after California and all that - so far down the road...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tim did you see the new daisy in Beale st. I saw Moby for the first time there in ~1992


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Tim did you see the new daisy in Beale st. I saw Moby for the first time there in ~1992


Yes! This picture was taken from me standing right in front of the New Daisy.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Dear TIMBO.........................


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Oh, Shi--
DUDE... save that pic in hi-rez... perfect for Xmas cards, with the caption "Oh N0z! Merry Xmas"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Remember to visit timbotrip.com for bigger and more pictures...
Graceland!! ELVIS!
















The Timob was here!








Instead of Rickrolling me, XM decided to play some correct music to go with the scene. Bystanders smiled...








Under I-40 shot, this was taken in Arkansas








City pictures, note the fire that ruins the picture, we checked that out later...
















Went to the Civil Rights Museum
















There is a Pyramid in Memphis








Tracked down the fire








Ah








Muahaahahah!
















Then we visited the Memphis Gay and Lesbian Community center for some sort of law enforcment class thing about hate crimes. Educational and stuff












_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:30 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

the fire added character.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

timbo is making great progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moar pictures.








Moar comments.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_timbo is making great progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










hells yeah he is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i lurve this pic:








*such* a cool locale for a pictar shoot, wish i coulda been thar...
GO TIMOB GO!!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

moar moar moar!! 

I'll cya tomorrow. Unfortunately not the 'rocco, it's taken apart. I will be in the Harli though.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Getting closer to NE! I hope we can find something interesting to do....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Oh, Shi--

You're really good at that 'sad puppy look'!! Best picture yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Hey, I'm staying with you guys a night, right? It'll be after California and all that - so far down the road...

Yep. Let me know when the date is closer.....I hadn't forgotten about you, just very busy right now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from Mile marker 172 of I-40 in Tennessee about 30 miles from Nashville.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

TIMBO get a picture of your Rocco in front of Opryland!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Got 38.4 MPG on the last tank. Muahahahahh!
Full pics at Timbotrip.com

















I'm gonna try to limit the pictures I post to this thread, because that last page is just insane full of pics...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Trailer Queen:








Road Warrior:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Loving the pictures. Keep it up Timbo!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm resizing pictures right now from yesterday. i'll blow this page up here in a bit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm guessing you didn't go see the Memphis Belle, assuming she is still there, on whatever that island is called.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Had fun meeting you today and dining and the amazing KFC. Good luck hope you enjoyed the Harlequins AC


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Timbo,I may be a close drive from Jeff City,Missouri,when you come through.I'll IM my phone number...it would be great to meet up with you and fork over some cash for a very worthy cause! A cousin of mine is a district rep at the capitol,if he's there,maybe he can give you a tour.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Well [email protected]#@@#!!...
Went by the local VW dealer today; being wary of running afoul of libel/ slander laws I'll not name names here but they're in Fort Collins, CO; and known locally to them whut has had dealings with 'em as "Fast Eddie's" VW / Porsche/ Audi / ***** (wtf?







).
Being as I arrived in my rather ugly faded '84, the sales monkeys ignored me. Normally I would consider this a 'Good Thing'.
But I was trying to drum up some interest, or at least a moment or two of "give a sh*t" for the Timbotrip... they couldn't care less.








Should'a known better. I did give the web site address to a guy I know in the Parts dept from years ago... hopefully he can mebbe pass it up the line and there'll be some postive result.








I also did hear back from VWoA concerning my comment to them that they should help out the Timob a little considering the free advertising they're getting, their response pasted below:
*"Thank you for contacting the Volkswagen website. If you're writing
seeking sponsorship support, please submit an email proposal to:
[email protected] Include a description of the concept, timing,
target demographics/psychographics, sponsorship fee, sponsor benefits,
etc. Your proposal will be evaluated against our marketing objectives,
strategies, timing, resources and dealer needs and you will receive a
response from Volkswagen within three weeks time.
We appreciate your interest in and enthusiasm for the Volkswagen Brand.
Heather
Volktalk"*
I read that as; "we could really not give a flying f*ck in a fat rat's *ss".
Ya know, I've thought these were great cars, owned a few and used as dd's back when they were contemporary. But I also always thought the dealer support was for sh*t....







After it's out the door they don't give a d*mn.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

hmm... glitched?









that should read, "Fast Eddie's" VW/ Porsche/ Audi/ *****

The ***** mentioned is Mitsubishi, if it makes a diff.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

once again






















R I C E R
as in ri + ce = r ?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

MANY more pictures at timbotrip.com. Feel free to hotlink them! 
























Here at Daun's place. Cathy is here with her convertible 16v. Muahahahh! We'll grab some pics in the morning.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ Cathy is here with her convertible 16v.


Paint it. ANYTHING but 'urple.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*

No way. It's just *too* fitting for Cathy.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_MANY more pictures at timbotrip.com. Feel free to hotlink them! 
















Here at Daun's place. Cathy is here with her convertible 16v. Muahahahh! We'll grab some pics in the morning.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome photo








... hello Cathy , when do you and the purple rocco return to Canada?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I'm guessing you didn't go see the Memphis Belle, assuming she is still there, on whatever that island is called.

Oddly enough, one of our "neighbors" while camping at Airventure this week was from Memphis. According to them the USAF Museum here in Dayton has taken over the restoration of the 'Belle since Memphis was having some political infighting over the job.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Say Hi to them for me!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here at Daun's place. Cathy is here with her convertible 16v. Muahahahh! We'll grab some pics in the morning.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

timbo, how are the push pins affecting your gas mileage? =P
I can't wait till you make it here so I can sign your hood!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*

Yeah, that response from VWoA to TimboTrip.com is par for the course for VW's _stellar _customer service reputation.








This is exactly what is gonna grind the VW industry to a halt, the way they consider threir customer base. I blame the new "breed" of VWs. Lack luster, pumped-out, medocre machines with none of the style and commitment to longevity they used to have.
Ship em out, fast as you can, don't worry about quality, just sell quantity and our profits will grow....
...sure, when it's in the shop every month for something that should have been addressed in the blueprints, not when you need to cut a corner for cost *as *it's being built.
..........._Plastic_ thrmostat housing.....F*^K me.
Anyway. VW _SHOULD _have, at least, raised an eyebrow in Tim's direction, if they think there's a profit to be made, but they wont, cause there's not. They don't care.
They make their real money on the Audi people anyway. The Scirocco is dead to them, and they don't care. 
*Only we care*, and that's gonna be what keeps these cars going.
I'm done with my rant.
I'm gonna go make a sandwich.












_Modified by My Old Roc at 9:37 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_

Paint it. ANYTHING but 'urple.
















How about "Light 'Urple"?
http://video.aol.com/video-det...50997


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

heh, awesome pic!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oddly enough, one of our "neighbors" while camping at Airventure this week was from Memphis. According to them the USAF Museum here in Dayton has taken over the restoration of the 'Belle since Memphis was having some political infighting over the job.

yea, the belle is actually tucked away in a hanger in a navy base in millington tn right now. we discussed going to mud island where it used to be kept, but in all honesty it's not worth the money. 

btw, how was that chicken timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugn Dubbin* »_
btw, how was that chicken timbo?

Finger-lickin' good.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
How about "Light 'Urple"?
http://video.aol.com/video-det...50997

Yeah, so many people say I should repaint it. So I think I will. WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER







. Thanks you for your continued interest in my paint colour














(but the big bumpers...well, they could go...)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, I weighed myself for the first time since I left.
I have lost weight, and not just a little, I lost 15 pounds!! Muahaahaah!! This no-fastfood thing really works!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I weighed myself for the first time since I left.
I have lost weight, and not just a little, I lost 15 pounds!! Muahaahaah!! This no-fastfood thing really works!

please expound on this Road Trip Diet. I was on an alaskan cruise last week and I think I _put on_ 15 pounds.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I weighed myself for the first time since I left.
I have lost weight, and not just a little, I lost 15 pounds!! Muahaahaah!! This no-fastfood thing really works!

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So where are you today, and how far do you think you'll get??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

I'm at Daun's place in Dayton, OH. Gonna hang here a few days, and I'll leave monday morning.

EARLY: leave Daun's before the sun rises, and do Indianapolis.
Then go to Springfield, Illinois
Then go to mr lee's place in Kansas City, Missouri.
Then I'll recover there a day or two, because this drive is gonna be a brutal one!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

More pictures and bigger pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow you lost 15 pounds? Cool! Too bad I already don't eat junk food or else I'd do that too to lose weight. Great pictures!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Guess who's gonna see that 'urple 'vert tonight?
_ME!_
Safe travels to everyone!


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

This is pretty cool. I plan to take the 81 on a mad crazy trip like this one of these days ...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mash)*

Mash,
You just need to make it to cincy and hang out here more..... help by the interweb!
el t

_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_This is pretty cool. I plan to take the 81 on a mad crazy trip like this one of these days ...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

We are orphans
Lameness @ VWoA:
*Dear Tony,
Your interest in the VW brand is appreciated! Your time in contacting
us is appreciated.
We are not able to access the links you have provided. So we can most
effectively assist you, please reply with the specific inquiries,
concerns or feedback you wish to bring to VW's attention.
Thank you for visiting vw.com, and we look forward to being of
assistance to you, Tony!
Bob
Volktalk*
-----Original Message-----
From: Tony [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, July 28, 2008 1:16 AM
To: VIC Web Responses
Subject: CONTACT US
Contact Us
The Topic: Marketing / Public Relations / Sponsorship The Name: Tony The
Email: [email protected] The Comment: VW of America should help the
owner of this car. This student and fellow VW Scirocco owner is doing
a car trip across the lower 48 states in a 1984 Scirocco. Take a look
httpwww.timbotrip.comaboutthetrip
httpforums.vwvortex.comzerothread?id38790


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_We are orphans
Take a look
httpwww.timbotrip.comaboutthetrip


Argh.







Look at your link^^^^ It's bad.
They weren't crafty/don't care enough to play with the url. You should have kept it simple: http://www.timbotrip.com
It appears that VW's remittance form parses out the / marks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugn Dubbin* »_
yea, the belle is actually tucked away in a hanger in a navy base in millington tn right now. we discussed going to mud island where it used to be kept, but in all honesty it's not worth the money. 

btw, how was that chicken timbo?

Glad I got to see it when I was stationed there. Of course it was on Mud Island then.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

The links where correct when I sent it to them..... i think it is the formating of their little message screening

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Argh.







Look at your link^^^^ It's bad.
They weren't crafty/don't care enough to play with the url. You should have kept it simple: http://www.timbotrip.com
It appears that VW's remittance form parses out the / marks.


----------



## iRox (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I weighed myself for the first time since I left.
I have lost weight, and not just a little, I lost 15 pounds!! Muahaahaah!! This no-fastfood thing really works!

I lost 7 lbs on a 6000 mile trip back in June... these cars are like a sauna when you don't have A/C- I'm glad you are taking a break for a few days!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

Just checking in on ya Timbo, looks like your rocking along just fine!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

you just missed it in memphis, we got shot at.......


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

GO TIMBO GO!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Time to go flying!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cathy demands to know what plane!
So do i!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Time to go flying!!









Rocco pictures from 5,000 ft!!!!! Take photos TIMBO!!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Timbo... I was thinking you should make a Plug post on the MegaSquirt forums... great testament to how well MegaSquirt can run


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Cathy demands to know what plane!
So do i!

This morning it was off to breakfast in the faithful 172. We left the 172 at Clinton so Brad would have a ride home tonight, and thumbed back to Moraine in Van's 180. Then we're supposed to leave to pick up a cylinder head for Karl Krupke shortly, and for that we'll take the Arrow.
Tim's camera batteries were *both* dead, but he still managed a couple pics, which I think he's uploading now...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

LOTS more pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com








This is the plane that does the "Speed enforced from Aircraft" stuff for the highway patrol!








Muahahahah!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Then we're supposed to leave to pick up a cylinder head for Karl Krupke shortly, and for that we'll take the Arrow.


where are you flying to get this?


_Modified by California 16v at 5:04 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Lima Ohio, about 50 miles north of here.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_where are you *flying* to get this?


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Lima Ohio, about *50 miles* north of here.

^







^

as i joked @ last year's cincy breakfast flight:
why take a perfectly good car...when you can *fly*?









hi daun.








timbo, take a well-deserved rest while you're @ daun's m'kay? you've earned it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Thanks, Carl! I've been resting by flying in three different airplanes today!








Lots more pics at http://www.timbotrip.com - trying to keep the pics in this thread low for easier loading.








Note the blue headliner, My Old Roc!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Note the blue headliner, My Old Roc!!

















Damn. Pull no punches.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Few things I lost in the Hard drive crash:
Who was I going to stay with in Nebraska?
Who was I going to stay with in San Fransisco?
Who was I going to stay with in Utah?


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo!
You were scheduled to stay with Tcfootball in Nebraska. I think he lives in Beatrice, NE.  
Any luck on the airdam?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_Timbo!
You were scheduled to stay with Tcfootball in Nebraska. I think he lives in Beatrice, NE. 
Any luck on the airdam?









Oh, cool. I have that address then, just didn't connect the username to the real name!









And yes, your airdam is in my car.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Oh, cool. I have that address then, just didn't connect the username to the real name!









And yes, your airdam is in my car.

C'mon Timmy! sniff sniff forgot me already...







I trust you got my email yesterday?? Cant wait to meet ya!








Mike a.k.a. tcfootball


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Few things I lost in the Hard drive crash:
Who was I going to stay with in San Fransisco?



I can hook you up with Bruce in SF?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Changed the oil today, after exactly 2 weeks and 5,000 miles.

I might have been able to go farther, but whatever.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Changed the oil today, after exactly 2 weeks and 5,000 miles.

I might have been able to go farther, but whatever.



Cool, I'm changing the oil in my 16v for the 1st time since "Cincy" in a couple of days, 7258 kms (4500 miles) last oil change middle of May, 
not as much driving as *timbo* has done since Cincy, but a lot for a Scirocco


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*




































































































Thanks TIMBO!!!!!!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_GO TIMBO GO!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2. I wish that I had made a similar trip when I was younger! Go Timbo!!! 
Timbo, what RPM are you running in 5th at 60mph with Megasquirt and the 4k tranny? I'm running roughly 2900 on a stock 8V with a 9A.
Thanks and happy driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

I will look tomorrow, but 70mph is exactly 3000 rpm. - this car has a 4K with a .76 5th gear. (Thanks to saddest6day66 for the FF donor transmission, and sciroccojim for the installation)


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Whats your final drive on that?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

3.94 final.

Here's the pictures from today: We flew to Lunken Airport near Cincinnati for some dinner at the awesome Sky Galley. Go to http://www.timbotrip.com for larger pics, and more pics.


















_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:18 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

D'oh! Look out, Cathy's gonna kick your a** if she finds out you went to Lunken without her.







(Her fault for leaving too early I say!)


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

This thread is everything a thread should be.
GO TIMBO!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Give me a call tomorrow and let me know your ETA! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Give me a call tomorrow and let me know your ETA! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Posting from Indiana's welcome center.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Posting from Indiana's welcome center.

Go Timbo....Mke sure to sing when you pass near Gary Indiana


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Indiana.









See http://www.timbotrip.com for more/bigger pics...
Headin' for Springfield now!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice!! 
I won't be home till after 5pm, but I seriously doubt you'll make it here that soon.








keep rollin' man.. I'm heading to work.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Mash,
You just need to make it to cincy and hang out here more..... help by the interweb!
el t


I will one of these days haha! I've been coast to coast in a Scirocco 3 times in years past and it's bound to happen again!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Got Springfield, and heading for Jefferson City...
















More/bigger pics on http://www.Timbotrip.com!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

the time is near for the TIMOB to invade the Lee house.








More A1's the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oooh... you're in KC, hmm. I've been tossing around the idea of a Waffle House road-trip with my friends, KCMO is the closest one to the PNW.
and now, back to the Timob...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oooh... you're in KC, hmm. I've been tossing around the idea of a Waffle House road-trip with my friends, KCMO is the closest one to the PNW.
and now, back to the Timob...

dude, your gonna drive half way across the country for WAFFLE HOUSE?!?! your crazy. I live down the street from 3 of them and I won't eat there EVER again.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








I loved 'em when I was at school near STL


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







I loved 'em when I was at school near STL

hey man, drunk @ 3am, nothing beats eggs & waffles


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I have to agree with Mr Lee on this topic. You are not missing much when it comes to Waffle House. I am not even sure that I should have capatilized the name they are that bad. Although, early in the morning when you're hungry, they are better than nothing.
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Jefferson City: Done!








The computer has crashed 5 times today! GAR!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I will look tomorrow, but 70mph is exactly 3000 rpm. - this car has a 4K with a .76 5th gear. (Thanks to saddest6day66 for the FF donor transmission, and sciroccojim for the installation)

Thanks man! Go, go timbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Arrived at mrlee's place!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Arrived at mrlee's place!!!

mwuwuahahhahahhahha


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ya know; it'll be kinda cool to be getting that 16v head via "Timbo's you buyum gas me bringum parts 48- State Transport Service" and "Yeagley's Benevolent VW Airfreight".
Many many thanks Daun and Timbo for doing the hard work on this transaction... hell, all I had to do was pay for it. That's easy, uh, ya know, in the "just paperwork" sense.















Seriously, thanks much, and GO TIMBO GO!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

Muahhahhah!

Here's the plan:
Topeka tomorow during the day.
Wednesday: mrlee's BBQ and a bunch of locals eating burgers and dogs!
Thursday: Leave early to go to Des Moines, and then to tcfootball's place, and all that other Nebraska stuff!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sounds like you're having fun







Do we get an extra day of fun while you're up here in Minnesota? Brian and I are in Duluth right now for our anniversary, and we keep pointing out things and saying, "We should show Tim this!! And this!! And what about that!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

For sure!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_For sure!









I am exited for the progress....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Arrived at mrlee's place!!!

keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fraser & Timbo, 
Either one of you guys missing something since you were in Charleston?








My kids found it in the back seat of the R32 this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If no one claims it, I'll throw it up on ebay as part of the timob 48 state collectors series....















Dave


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhahhah!

Here's the plan:
Topeka tomorow during the day.
Wednesday: mrlee's BBQ and a bunch of locals eating burgers and dogs!
Thursday: Leave early to go to Des Moines, and then to tcfootball's place, and all that other Nebraska stuff!









All what other Nebraska stuff? Oh yeah, corn. Gotcha.








You da man, Timbo! Rock on!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Go, Tim, GO!!!
As Konomi, Princess of this Forum, I officially endorse this thread:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Huh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I am headed to Topeka, Kansas for the capitol shot. Then I will return to mrlee's place in Kansas City ("NOT IN KANSAS, DANGIT!" -mrlee)
I will arrive at noon anybody wanna show up?


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I will arrive at noon anybody wanna show up?









If I didn't have to sleep today, I would.







Hell, I probably should, I have a title that I need to get..... naw, need sleep more. But I will see you Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW, when you hit 435 and I-70 on the Kansas side, you'll only be 3 miles from my place.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Fraser & Timbo, 
Either one of you guys missing something since you were in Charleston?








My kids found it in the back seat of the R32 this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If no one claims it, I'll throw it up on ebay as part of the timob 48 state collectors series....















Dave

i didnt...that i can remember, but if its cool, then yes


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Posting from Kansas' State Capitol Building. I'll post the pic in a minute...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

More/bigger pics at http://www.timbotrip.com - GO LOOK!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahah!! I tanked up at a gas station near mrlee's house, drove to Topeka, then returned and filled up again...








37 MPG


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

This would make a good slideshow for Cincy '09.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hey man, drunk @ 3am, nothing beats eggs & waffles









Except Chicken & Waffles!








Go Timbo!









TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mr lee: 
I haz your UPS package. Muahaahaahah!









Also:
I just enabled comments on new posts on timbotrip.com
And I added a guestbook. SO GO SIGN IT!!


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

Chiming in for the stay in SLC, Utah. Info w/ address and contact info was sent via. Gmail (so it should still be there, unless you POP3 your mail off the gmail server).
If you need it again, let me know and I'll resend.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (PrimarchBentley)*

GO TIM GO!!!!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The computer has crashed 5 times today! GAR!


Better the computar crashing than the kar!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_GO TIM GO!!!!























Muahahhaah!
I'm also gettin' close to 10,000 posts too!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I am drinking a beer for you TIMBO!!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I am drinking a beer for you TIMBO!!!!















Bong and a Blintze!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Bong and a Blintze!









...A shmoke und a pancake.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from mr lee's turbo Mk4!







This thing is fast!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from mr lee's turbo Mk4!







This thing is fast!

What turbo Mk4? I thought they had 2 12v VR6s.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I thought his mk4 was a VR6


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I am drinking a beer for you TIMBO!!!!
















I want some


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I thought his mk4 was a VR6























oh. Yeah, you're right!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

We also ran to the gas station in the cabriolet.... 2 dudes rollin w/ the top down


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_We also ran to the gas station in the cabriolet.... 2 dudes rollin w/ the top down

















One word...
"Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*








O no yu din't


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

*snap-------*snap------*snap
uh hu girl friend


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

IIRC that is 3 snaps in a circle

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_*snap-------*snap------*snap
uh hu girl friend


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_IIRC that is 3 snaps in a circle

Unless it's three snaps in a Z-formation.
Or the around the world and back snap.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

technically it's in a "Z" pattern.. but I wasn't gonna sit here and figure it out..


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_technically it's in a "Z" pattern.. but I wasn't gonna sit here and figure it out..









I just did.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It's not the first convertible I've ridden in this trip.... The other one was even less manly!


----------



## 89getlucky (Mar 2, 2005)

have you found a place to stay in mass or ri yet???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (89getlucky)*

Massachusetts, yes.
Rhode Island, I technically don't need a place (you know, I can drive through the state in an hour) -- but it would be cool to find somebody so that I can see more of the state.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_

Better the computar crashing than the kar!!









Indeed.


----------



## 89getlucky (Mar 2, 2005)

i'm literally ten minutes outside providence but in mass,i'd love to show u around prov...keep me in mind.when do plan on being out here


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's not the first convertible I've ridden in this trip.... The other one was even less manly!


















Uhh.... Timbo..... Pickemup trucks aint convertables.....








At least not in most states.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Monster8V)*

That ain't no pickup!








Tis Cathy's Convertible Scirocco!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hot like fire!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hot like fire!! 

It's quite the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I wonder what Tim is doing at my house all day.... I'm stuck at work for another 3 hours


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I wonder what Tim is doing at my house all day.... I'm stuck at work for another 3 hours









your rocco is getting MS installed on it right now along with your DVD player and Refrigerator


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
your rocco is getting MS installed on it right now along with your DVD player and Refrigerator

The fridge has megasquirt, I sold his TV on craigslist, I did a paint swap from his car to mine, and I spilled 4,000 gallons of gear oil in his driveway!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The fridge has megasquirt, I sold his TV on craigslist, I did a paint swap from his car to mine, and I spilled 4,000 gallons of gear oil in his driveway!


















So you're saying it was a constructive day then.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I tried calling you. I think I have your old number.....
MS the cabby









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The fridge has megasquirt, I sold his TV on craigslist, I did a paint swap from his car to mine, and I spilled 4,000 gallons of gear oil in his driveway!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I wonder what Tim is doing at my house all day.... I'm stuck at work for another 3 hours









Wasn't there a cat in the Scirocco forum that would look down from an open ceiling tile and watch folks, um---well...
Wasn't that your cat







?
Ooo! OOO! I got the first post of a page! Where's my prize?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









the timob is stalking Ms. Lee


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Wasn't there a cat in the Scirocco forum that would look down from an open ceiling tile and watch folks, um---well...
Wasn't that your cat 








?
Ooo! OOO! I got the first post of a page! Where's my prize?

mr lee has 4 cats, one of which is named Tim


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You should relay the cats. Make sure you wire them in series.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Heeeyyyy....
that's not a very big prize....
sniff


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
the timob is stalking Ms. Lee
according to my defense attorney.... its called "being persistant"


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

it's _that_ look again...








only...from afar this time...








much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif to the mr and mrs lee.








i *lurve* that first pic btw and shall forever cherish it...the look is *priceless*.
/threadjack.
GO TIMOB GO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









Dunno about you guys but if my wife gave me a look like that whilest' holding a screwdriver in that fashion the next words outta my mouth would be _"yes ma'am!!!"_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

...or "_sorry dear. what did I do wrong?_"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Agreed, Paul.
I can just imagine what Anne is thinking...
_"You have got to be [email protected]#king kidding me."_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

tim where your next stop?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Des Moines, Iowa, then to Lincoln, Nebraska where I'll meet tcfootball.

Here's the pictures from tonight. More/bigger pics on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I can just imagine what Anne is thinking...
_"You have got to be [email protected]#king kidding me."_


zzzactly...i dredged that pic up from mr lee's  Re:Build  thread.
multiple windshield install troubles if memory serves...in prep for cincy 2k7.
@ mr lee: isn't it great to be able to look back on all that and smile b3rt?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Seriously guys...
Now _this_ is how it's done....









_Modified by mrs lee at 8:57 PM 8-6-2008_


_Modified by mrs lee at 8:58 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

You guys are too funny. I don't know if I have that kind of a look, do I Brian? Hm. Anyway...love the hood pic on timbotrip.com. What's up with the little mexican dude though?








Looks like you updated the trip schedule, and it looks like it's getting pushed back more and more! So many things to do in Cali. I'll be in school by the time you get up here to Minn-EE-soh-tah (and no, I don't talk like that) so hopefully you'll come on a weekend so that we can go up to Duluth! Otherwise you and Brian can hang out


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Nice meeting you timbo! BBQGTG was great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








mr lee's Deer steaks, mmmmm mmm mmmmm goooooood!!!!!!








The timob postin' in mr lee's living room....


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Seriously guys...
Now _this_ is how it's done....
have a sister who's single?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_have a sister who's single?









actually..yes, HOWEVER... the girl is crazy. no, when I say crazy, I mean like for real... she's insane.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Southcross)*

FANTASTIC!!! The BBQ looks like a blast!!!!






















keep on rocco'n TIMBO


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
actually..yes, HOWEVER... the girl is crazy. no, when I say crazy, I mean like for real... she's insane.









now thats my kind of girl!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all in good fun.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Rev0MaN)*

Too ..........many......postings.....with.....hot........girls..............
Must.............control................
Giggedy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

looks like a great time at the lees residence.
meghan got sad when she heard timbo was at the lees, then i told her there are cats there, and she got even sadder








when you shipping out again timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
when you shipping out again timbo?

About right now.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (digga_b)*

!!Now that's a KNIFE!! 









Good luck Tim keep on Roccn'!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You guys are too funny. I don't know if I have that kind of a look, do I Brian? 

ALL women are capable of that look. Trust me.
Brendan


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
ALL women are capable of that look. Trust me.
Brendan

I agree with Brendan... The ones that say they don't, are the ones you HAVE to watch out for. That means it is a reflex they don't even know they have.







Yeah, right.
Just my two hundredths of a buck.
Dave


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

This might be crazy talk, but I might be in Maine at my parents' cabin right around the time you are getting to Augusta/Portland, ME. 
*CRAZY!*
So, if you are willing to drive about 45 minutes north to Boothbay Harbor, you might have a place to stay. We'll see if the schedule works out!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Strange things like that have been happening this trip!
Posting from some Rest Area on I-35. Internet is SLOW out here!
150 miles from here to Des Moines, and another GOLD-plated capitol dome. Then meeting richhuff's dad in Omaha to give him the Mk1 spoiler, and he has a CB for me to borrow. Then I'll meet tcfootball at Nebraska's state Capitol in Lincoln.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

keep me posted Tim! be safe!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

dang.... when are you going to be here in CO? your route has me confused


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Tomorrow, dude!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

How do you get those pictures of the "Welcome to ____!" signs? Do you have your camera at a certain position on your dash? I'm confoozled.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Tomorrow, dude!








doh! gotta make room again


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_How do you get those pictures of the "Welcome to ____!" signs? Do you have your camera at a certain position on your dash? I'm confoozled.

the timob has many secrets, this is one of them.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Strange things like that have been happening this trip!
Posting from some Rest Area on I-35. Internet is SLOW out here!
150 miles from here to Des Moines, and another GOLD-plated capitol dome. Then meeting richhuff's dad in Omaha to give him the Mk1 spoiler, and he has a CB for me to borrow. Then I'll meet tcfootball at Nebraska's state Capitol in Lincoln.

You should stop by my work on your way out of Omaha, I work at Performance VW, it's right off of the interstate (I-80) and Harrison St.









OOoooh, new page ownage


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow Tim, I might be at my new place by the time you get up this way







I'll be sure to give you the new address tho


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_How do you get those pictures of the "Welcome to ____!" signs? Do you have your camera at a certain position on your dash? I'm confoozled.

I just look at the map to get an idea at how far the border is - then I just get the camera ready!!
I missed Kentucky's state sign though. I took a picture of some other sign instead.
Anyway, THIS is amazing. Check out THIS state Capitol!! BEST PICTURE EVAR, and not only that - the building is awesome.








Not only that, but the car PARKED IN THE SAME SPOT also can get this angle of the city!








HOLY CRAP, THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Saweet! Only a few more hours!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

I just gassed up for $3.47 a gallon for "Super Unleaded" which was actually 89 octane E10 fuel. All we have in Pennsylvania is E10, the regular here must be something else. Regular gas cost $3.57







Guess it's all that corn!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

gas prices are quite weird here. 87 octane is more expensive than 89 octane w/ the ethanol. Now Im not sure of the truth to this, but the e10 is corrosive and not good for our cars? I dunno I always put 87 in mine. If you are lucky, you can find 91 octane at certain stations in lincoln.....


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_gas prices are quite weird here. 87 octane is more expensive than 89 octane w/ the ethanol. Now Im not sure of the truth to this, but the e10 is corrosive and not good for our cars? I dunno I always put 87 in mine. If you are lucky, you can find 91 octane at certain stations in lincoln.....

Or if you stop at a BP you can get 92, which is all I run in my car


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Not only that, but the car PARKED IN THE SAME SPOT also can get this angle of the city!








HOLY CRAP, THAT'S AWESOME!









That is the best picture yet!!! The Kentucky state capitol is pretty darn amazing!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I think that ^^ is Des Moines


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

LMAO... it is des moines


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_This might be crazy talk, but I might be in Maine at my parents' cabin right around the time you are getting to Augusta/Portland, ME. 
*CRAZY!*
So, if you are willing to drive about 45 minutes north to Boothbay Harbor, you might have a place to stay. We'll see if the schedule works out!

That would be cool to have some others to welcome Timbo to Augusta.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*









I think we've found a running mate for Obama.


----------



## pwowi (Jan 5, 2007)

best of luck on your trip! I would love to do something like that in my car. one thing you gota go thru vegas!! and then on up to southern utah we have some beautiful scenery and some great twisty roads! and it would only add 400 miles to your trip.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

TIMBO HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just gassed up for $3.47 a gallon for "Super Unleaded" which was actually 89 octane E10 fuel. All we have in Pennsylvania is E10, the regular here must be something else. Regular gas cost $3.57







Guess it's all that corn!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/....html
The official line is that "Oil is down from $147/barrel to $119/barrel due to high supply and lowered demand" but I think that they're just pulling for the Timob







As long as the Timob keeps driving, oil will keep falling; It's kind'a like the movie Speed. FOR GOD'S SAKE, KEEP her above 60 man!!!








Great pics again; go Timbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Muahahah!!
25 pictures uploaded on to http://www.timbotrip.com - go click on dem!








































MUAHAHHAHHAHAHAHH!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tell Geoff to clean his car! Jeez.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

when is the stop in Wisconsin? shoot me an IM


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Hi Timbo; concerning Saturday meet, IM sent just now.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Wooot. Go Tim Go! As fast as you can through Nebraska...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Timob! I'm going to be working until 8pm tomorrow








what time will you be in town?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

If I leave here around 9am, I'll get there around 7pm - close enough. This way I can have a lot of slack and pull over a lot to break up the trip. it's a 400 mile stretch on I-80 from Lincoln to Cheyenne


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ack... ya, I hate that drive. miles of nothing as far as the eye can see


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Tell Geoff to clean his car! Jeez.









I know, I took it on a road trip to my gf's dad's house, then it rained, and rained some more, so I haven't had the chance to clean it... It definitely needs it, hopefully this weekend I'll have time


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

sshhh the Timob is sleeping........


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_sshhh the Timob is sleeping........

Actually, I'm now up.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ack... ya, I hate that drive. miles of nothing as far as the eye can see

I've made that drive too..
Gaithersburg MD (Wash DC suburb) to Laramie WY, driving through lincoln and western Nebraska.
I remember thinking I was hauling arse in my friends s-10, cruising at high 80's, low 90's. Then I got passed by 3 black Semi's absolutely flying, probably doing right around 100, 105. I tried to keep up but even with the v-6 that S-10 couldn't do it!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I've made that drive too..
Gaithersburg MD (Wash DC suburb) to Laramie WY, driving through lincoln and western Nebraska.
I remember thinking I was hauling arse in my friends s-10, cruising at high 80's, low 90's. Then I got passed by 3 black Semi's absolutely flying, probably doing right around 100, 105. I tried to keep up but even with the v-6 that S-10 couldn't do it!

That's like the sweet spot between third and fourth gears in the .:R


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

3 black semis with black trailers and no or very small logos?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Well the _*Tim*_eb_*o*_m_*b*_ is on his way to CO now. It was great having you here Tim! I snapped a few pics, but time flew by and there were not as many taken as should have been. So, I'll post some of mine up.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_3 black semis with black trailers and no or very small logos?

Yep. This was years ago... maybe 8-10 years ago? They weren't 'custom' semis, just black, clean, and very fast


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yep. This was years ago... maybe 8-10 years ago? They weren't 'custom' semis, just black, clean, and very fast









You got passed by the Ghost Fleet, they're owned by the NRC for hauling fissionables. Yes they haul a$$, always in groups of 3 -5, you can tuck in behind them and really cruise, but not for very long.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Timbo, 
Let me or Brian Spinny (85roccoz400) know when you get close to CT. We'll rallye the troops and show you a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Got the CB radio fired up - thanks to richhuff and his dad for letting me use that! The truckers are seeing all of the cops - and some other interesting stuff. ]
One female trucker cut off another trucker because an emergency vehicle was on the shoulder. He yelled at her, she cursed him out, and they traded insults for the next 20 minutes or so.








Also: some drunk guy got on the trucker channel yesterday and was going on and on with every imaginable insult, slur, you name it - for like 2 hours. He must have had some signal amplifier or something.








I've got about 419 miles to Cheyenne, Wyoming. Just here at a rest stop. Verizon's internet is VERY slow here, so I'm gonna wait till I find a rest area closer to a cell tower to upload pics.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It probably won't get any better into Wyoming.
I think there's only one cell tower; they painted it green and call it the State Tree.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Heh heh heh.
Now I'm in Lexington, NE - mile 237 - roaming on 1xRTT at 153.6kbps. Wheee!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Runza is so awesome. I look forward to it every time I drive through Nebraska. They make these meat filled pocket-type sandwiches with onions and cheese, and they are damned good.
















If you search my old Colorado trip threads - you might find other pictures of my car at Runza in Nebraska!

And it seems a crowd has gathered around my car!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Over the intercom some interesting music started playing: The music played in Star Wars in the Mos Eisley Cantina


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

We need an update pic of the hood!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_And it seems a crowd has gathered around my car!

So didja go out there and explain the deal and how they could donate?
How are donations going anyways?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I like the new banner on timbotrip.com!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So didja go out there and explain the deal and how they could donate?
How are donations going anyways?

Donation Goal: $3000
Current Donation Total: $1892
That's 63.06% of the Goal!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Yep. tmechanic just donated though paypal on my site. I thank you very much for that!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I feel bad that I haven't donated more Timbo...







School starts Sept. 2 and my tuition for this semester (not including books and utensils) is $7107.00 for 7 classes. Oh and my utensils and stuff are like $3500...
I'll save up some tip money for when you get here







Good luck! And see if you can mooch some money off of your parents


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

sadly, until my job starts and I get my first paycheck(s) I can't donate... But I sure can hook the Timbo up with food/lodging/tank of gas


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

I'll pay you when you get here..........
....yeah........


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_I'll pay you when you get here..........
....yeah........

What's wrong with that? That's what I'm doing.
...except knowing you you'll have him fix EVERYTHING on your car and give him like $10.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Eat a bag of turds, you. I'm paying him in RUBBER this time.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Eat a bag of turds, you. I'm paying him in RUBBER this time.
















Rubber Check????


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
What's wrong with that? That's what I'm doing.
...except knowing you you'll have him fix EVERYTHING on your car and give him like $10.









$10 more than I've ever got off him


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

RUNZA!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

See what I mean?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've got a lot of pics... I'll do one post for each of the three states. There are a TON on http://www.timbotrip.com - feel free to hotlink them on this thread if you want.
Nebraska!
Some Passat was getting aired out!


















_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:20 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Wyoming!
Close encounters of the roadsign kind








The state capitol was cool, but rather small compared to many others.
















more on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Colorado!
I really don't see what's so colorful!








Hey! It's the front range! This is looking in the general direction of Fort Collins, CO


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

Said this on the Something Awful fourms but when you get to Charleston WV send a pm!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I really don't see what's so colorful!

I do. But that's a horse of a different color.








What's your schedule looking like Tim? Like I said before: I need at least a couple days notice so we can party like rock stars....Deer steaks got nuthin' on this stop.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! Eat another Runza sandwich for me! Sorry I haven't donated yet, still getting out of this rut I dug myself into. When ya come up I'll toss ya some cash and fill up your tank!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

its dumping cows and sheep here right now... hope your drive into town is safe


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_its dumping cows and sheep here right now... hope your drive into town is safe

LOL1!!!
About 1 mile away from Southcross's place, I drove my Scirocco through FOUR AND A HALF FREAKING FEET OF WATER IN THE ROAD!! THE HOOD WAS UNDER WATER!
I FLOATED!! WATER CAME IN WATER IN THE FOOTWELLS!!
THE BRAKES DO NOT WORK.
I just got to southcross's place now. I never hit submit. All the electrical stuff on the front of the car is messed up - headlights, parking lights, turnsignals. THe sunroof is leaking like mad as per usual. The coolant temp dropped from its normal 200 to 160 in just a couple of seconds. Oil temp dropped to the bottom as well. Oil pressure stayed good.
When the rain dies down, we're gonna go out and check the car for damage. Cracked manifolds, broken stuffs. Gonna check the oil for water.
Positive things: The car did not stall. It bogged a bit, but it's ok. The alternator still charges, AND THE BELT DIDN'T SQUEAL!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

only a little rain


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry I haven't posted more Timbo but we're just kicking off a short OPFOR excercise. Basically some Volunteers are selected to pretend to be insurgents and attack some guys who are up here from Ft Bliss. I'm an insurgent for four days starting Monday. 6AM till 9PM. Yay








So how long are you going to be in Colorado then? I've still got to rip out my motor now that the new block is here, but at least I've been able to get started today. Hopefully by next weekend I'll have the time to finish. Wife returns on the 19th, so it looks like you'll miss cookies. Do you have specific plans for the 12, 13, 14?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This picture was taken a couple of blocks after the "event"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Glad to hear it still runs.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

TIMBO TOURS!!!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

But we all want to know is how is the duck? Without it I think you would have sunk







Glad you are still here rather than down stream

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This picture was taken a couple of blocks after the "event"


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Whoa!!!! That's CRAZY!! Good to see the Timob-mo-bile still works








While I was waitressing at work tonight I told a guy at one of my tables about how I had a Scirocco, and he was like, "Really? That's cool! Those are cool little cars!!" so of course I got really excited and told him ALL about the epic journey of Timob.
I even gave him your website; timbotrip.com. It was pretty awesome.







Thought I'd share my excitement with everyone!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Woooph!
Let that be the biggest bullet you dodge on your entire trip man!
Thats scary...
Well, at least it wasn't a dairy farm run-off, like I used to have to roll through on my way to the paintball field in Corona.
Nothing better than a week long, fuming hot cow piss stench whenever I ran the car!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_TIMBO TOURS!!!!!










Thats funny, I just took that tour this summer














.... thus I can sympathize with you Timbo... Main thing is that you didnt float AWAY..... that being said, I am sure you will be ablle to fix her up for the time being http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck to you sir!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Woooph!
Let that be the biggest bullet you dodge on your entire trip man!
Thats scary...
Well, at least it wasn't a dairy farm run-off, like I used to have to roll through on my way to the paintball field in Corona.
Nothing better than a week long, fuming hot cow piss stench whenever I ran the car!


See the crazy thing is that I know this road - I used to live here! Imagine if this happened on the roads I didn't know (98% of the roads in the trip)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Nothing better than a week long, fuming hot cow piss stench whenever I ran the car!

Wookie sweat is pretty stinky.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Whoa! I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that everything works well. I had water shooting out of my exhaust last time I drove through a road-lake. Wasn't fun.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_
.... thus I can sympathize with you Timbo... Main thing is that you didnt float AWAY..... that being said, I am sure you will be ablle to fix her up for the time being http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck to you sir!


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Woooph!
Let that be the biggest bullet you dodge on your entire trip man!
Thats scary...


x2, may the rest of your travels be less eventful, weather wise


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
LOL1!!!
About 1 mile away from Southcross's place, I drove my Scirocco through FOUR AND A HALF FREAKING FEET OF WATER IN THE ROAD!! THE HOOD WAS UNDER WATER!
I FLOATED!! WATER CAME IN WATER IN THE FOOTWELLS!!
THE BRAKES DO NOT WORK.
I just got to southcross's place now. I never hit submit. All the electrical stuff on the front of the car is messed up - headlights, parking lights, turnsignals. THe sunroof is leaking like mad as per usual. The coolant temp dropped from its normal 200 to 160 in just a couple of seconds. Oil temp dropped to the bottom as well. Oil pressure stayed good.
When the rain dies down, we're gonna go out and check the car for damage. Cracked manifolds, broken stuffs. Gonna check the oil for water.
Positive things: The car did not stall. It bogged a bit, but it's ok. The alternator still charges, AND THE BELT DIDN'T SQUEAL!!!









Not busting on you Timbo, just giving a public service announcement.







Please don't ever drive a car through high standing much less moving water. I live in an area where small creeks turn into rivers when torrential downpours occur. People have lost their cars and lives.
You probably already know this but unplug the battery and let her dry out. Best of luck and I hope that all turns out well.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

Yeah - my problem was that I thought I knew the road - I didn't realize that it dipped down so much there. It looked like road, I swear!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This gives a new meaning to 'megasquirted.'


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

the timbo engine bay is power washed


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We opened the hood, the hood insulation was SOAKED - pouring water out of it.
The engine is CLEAN! I guess I got a free steam cleaning!
The battery has water on it. The transmission had some sort of plant on top of it. both headlights and the turn signals are full of condensation. 
The air filter was wet on the bottom and dry on the top - I guess there was a void of air the car could breathe through.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*








God bless you !
And the megasquirt


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Hi Timbo; good to hear you're OK and I hope the car is too. Sounds like... water WILL evaporate, so hopefully front end electricals will be happy again after they've dried some. And as long as the engine didn't inhale any water, you're prob'ly good to go (but check for water in oil anyway).
Will send IM with my cell phone number; see ya tomorrow for pilgrimmage to Blake's and MaassAuto in Erie.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Crazy stuff Timbo!! You should use an A2 Jetta next time







Keep that scirocco going!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Shoulda stayed in NE Timbo!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

crazy timbo....try and keep it on the straight and flat from now on, huh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_crazy timbo....try and keep it on the straight and flat from now on, huh?

I always wanted a boat!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncCMLeunx4c


_Modified by richhuff at 6:55 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (richhuff)*

Bwahahahaahah! That's awesome!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Wow, close call, Tim! Glad to see that things look good and are drying out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Donation made, 'twas nice getting to meet you Timob!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

How's the car looking timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Car is good. I just drove about 30 miles to meet Karl and Otto at Andy's cool salvage yard.
I mean - what other salvage yards can you find Sciroccos AND Cessnas?








I'll put up some pics later.
Later tonight: My crazy sister takes us out to the first Chipolte Mexican Grill.
Too bad for Southcross though: she'll have her boyfriend with her!
















Thanks Geoff for the donation, man!!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
LOL1!!!
About 1 mile away from Southcross's place, I drove my Scirocco through FOUR AND A HALF FREAKING FEET OF WATER IN THE ROAD!! THE HOOD WAS UNDER WATER!
I FLOATED!! WATER CAME IN WATER IN THE FOOTWELLS!!
THE BRAKES DO NOT WORK.
I just got to southcross's place now. I never hit submit. All the electrical stuff on the front of the car is messed up - headlights, parking lights, turnsignals. THe sunroof is leaking like mad as per usual. The coolant temp dropped from its normal 200 to 160 in just a couple of seconds. Oil temp dropped to the bottom as well. Oil pressure stayed good.
When the rain dies down, we're gonna go out and check the car for damage. Cracked manifolds, broken stuffs. Gonna check the oil for water.
Positive things: The car did not stall. It bogged a bit, but it's ok. The alternator still charges, AND THE BELT DIDN'T SQUEAL!!!









And on his 48 state cross country trip, the Timob and his trusty Scirocco Steed forded RIVERS!
WD40 will fix all the shorts Timob.
Continue on to the lands of Earthquakes and Volcanoes!
GO TIMOB GO!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Uploaded 42 pictures of the salvage yard today... check them out on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Volkaswagen tried a water car once before......
It actually didn't work to well for them, but it is pretty damn cool! Glad to hear you're safe and well!


----------



## andykane (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Then there's always this one:








Good to hear the trip's still going well.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Got the Colorado State Capitol!








From the same spot of parking:









EAT THAT, IOWA!








Now we are at Chipotle Mexican Grill #1 near DU. Eating the ORIGINAL!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The manager took me aside and asked about the car and the trip. I told him we knew that this was the first Chipotle - and he went and got Southcross and I some t-shirts:
















And my crazy sister AND HER BOYFRIEND





















signed my hood.








More pics, and bigger pics at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Later tonight: My crazy sister takes us out to the first Chipolte Mexican Grill.

Edit: saw you already went....how was it? 



Best burritos ever! If you're like me and can eat a horse in one sitting, order one burritos (they're big) and an order of tacos. You'll be glad you did! 


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










I NEED that side decal!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Also, if that green mk1 in that yard has a green interior, let me know. I want one so bad! 


_Modified by Nataku at 6:25 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_And my crazy sister AND HER *BOYFRIEND*

What?!?
S*%t.
Really?
F*$K I'm outta here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Also, if that green mk1 in that yard has a green interior, let me know. I want one so bad! 



It was brown, like the color of My Old Roc's pants.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
What?!?
S*%t.
Really?
F*$K I'm outta here.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It was brown, like the color of My Old Roc's pants.










Ooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*

It's the _chonies_ that are brown.
The pants are crunchy.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

I'm confused as usual















I'm glad that everything worked out with the submarine! Go Timbo, Timbo's Crazy Sister and Timbo's Crazy Sister's boyfriend







Uhm...somebody go!
















There......happy? I'm going to bed!










_Modified by StockTDI at 9:59 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_I'm confused as usual






















Uhm...somebody go!









Uhm.... somebody go own a page proper like!








Never had the Chipotle... looking forward to it someday. When in Baltimore, all bow to the Burito En Fuego, where El T worked. Get the diablo salsa. You can't go wrong (unless you're a wuss!!!).

_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_I'm glad that everything worked out with the submarine! 
 me too!



_Modified by smithma7 at 12:05 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_It's the _chonies_ that are brown.
The pants are crunchy.


This has taken a decidely......erm............._weird_ turn.
I feel weird inside.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and in other crazy news, it is going to be HOTTER in Denver tomorrow than Philly. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, isn't anyone on this time of night?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Never had the Chipotle... looking forward to it someday. 
_Modified by smithma7 at 12:05 AM 8-10-2008_

Man you are missing out! Chipotle is one of the best Tex-Mex (although I think they call it Claifornian Mexican?) fast food places out there. Everything is fresh and delicious (and not for those who don't know they are not jus in Denver, they are all over the country)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Man you are missing out! Chipotle is one of the best Tex-Mex (although I think they call it Claifornian Mexican?) fast food places out there. Everything is fresh and delicious (and not for those who don't know they are not jus in Denver, they are all over the country)
probably the best "fastfood/retail" burrito I've had to date... second only to some restaurant ones I've had
tip.. like it HOT??? they have to mix their hot sause, it comes as a concentrate. Ask them if they would use the "hot sause paste" on your burrito


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

We have Chipotle's up here in MN, but I've never been to one. I'm a Californian, but I hate mexican food....oxymoron?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_We have Chipotle's up here in MN, but I've never been to one. I'm a Californian, but I hate mexican food....oxymoron?









Sounds like plain moron to me.








How can anybody not like burritos? That's like not liking ice cream.








Chipotle is my favorite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ate lunch at the first Quiznos in Denver, CO - it's actually only a block from the Capitol, and I drove right by it yesterday without noticing. Good food!








Southcross and I went to the Wings over the Rockies Air and Space Museum in Denver
There was an original movie X-Wing fighter








Little bit 'o nose art








B-1A in the Hanger








Southcross contemplates something

















I took a TON of pictures, see them, and these at higher resolution at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Chipotle is my favorite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you guys have them in MD? I've never been to one, don't have any near me, but have wanted to check it out since seeing it on foodtv. And if they are in MD, is there one in OC?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Do you guys have them in MD? I've never been to one, don't have any near me, but have wanted to check it out since seeing it on foodtv. And if they are in MD, is there one in OC?

We have them here, but there are none near Ocean City. There are a few in the Philly area, the one near me (Bel Air, MD), Hunt Valley (north of Baltimore), and a bunch more between Baltimore and DC.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sounds like plain moron to me.


















Chipotle is the best! Glad we have two within a 4 mile radius here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

closest one to me is 197.4 miles away. guess it's time for a road trip.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

Betcha can't wait for this, Timbo.....


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

IN-N-OUT ROCKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_IN-N-OUT ROCKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is true







, every time I visit California stop at least one


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Also, if that green mk1 in that yard has a green interior, let me know. I want one so bad! 


One more thing I shoulda sent with the Timob. I have green door panels set aside just for you.... since you couldn't make Cincy they're still waiting.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
since you couldn't make Cincy they're still waiting.

Next year....hopefully....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I will make sure Tim is well fed here, including the obligatory In-n-Out meal. 

...and Disneyland of course.









P.S. Glad you are OK Brian.


----------



## dubbalova89 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Betcha can't wait for this, Timbo.....









They have in and out in Colorado.
isnt that where you are at?
going out there in a week...cant wait


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Double doubles









_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I will make sure Tim is well fed here, including the obligatory In-n-Out meal. 

...and Disneyland of course.









P.S. Glad you are OK Brian.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I was so excited to go to In-N-Out when I was down in CA for vacation







Of course I hit up disneyland too.
Make sure you order animal fries and a neopolitan shake, Tim!!! Those are the BOMB. Here's a link so you can make a wise decision:
http://www.badmouth.net/in-n-outs-secret-menu/


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_

P.S. Glad you are OK Brian.









Thanks! Me too....now I get to drive Glenn (on nice days of course) until I find a new ride. Now we really gotta figure out what car to take to Duluth when Tim makes it up here!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Double doubles










aint s**t unless its animal style


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

The Timob is gone








On his way to the next destination


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Timbo, the bills you entered at wheresgeorge.com are finally showing up in their DB.







I see 2 from 7/24 (Spent at Chik-fill-a). Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_The Timob is gone








On his way to the next destination

My next destination:








You can just barely make out the gift shop if you zoom in on all 10.1 Megapixels of that!








You might remember this picture from a month ago:








Welp...








Next stop: 14,110 Ft!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

keep up the progress!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Posting from 7,740.71 feet. The internet is getting slow already, so I don't think I'll be posting from the top of Pikes Peak.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from 7,740.71 feet. The internet is getting slow already, so I don't think I'll be posting from the top of Pikes Peak.

Yeah, last time I was up there I barely had cell reception at 10,000 ft


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Why is it called Garden of the God's if my ever-so-inquisitive mind may ask?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

They have the top mile closed until 10am because of ice.
at about 11,700 Feet right now. I was higher, at about 13,100 - but I came back down to the Glen Cove Inn to go to the restroom, and get some interweb service...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Full res pic at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Thanks! Me too....now I get to drive Glenn (on nice days of course) until I find a new ride. Now we really gotta figure out what car to take to Duluth when Tim makes it up here! 

Why do you guys keep talking about Duluth? Isn't the capital St. Paul? Is there someting special to see in Duluth? I'm confused.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

How's your car running up there Tim?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Full res pic at http://www.timbotrip.com








the Timob is crazy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

I'm back! Posting from MY Burger King - the one I worked at from 2001 to 2004. This job financed both my black Scirocco and my white Scirocco.
(And - I'm not gonna drive to Miami just to get to the first Burger King!!)








Anyway - I posted all of the pictures of the ascent to the summit. Check them out - there's like 75 pictures on http://www.timbotrip.com
































Here's the oil temp: (I'm running rather high RPMs driving in 2nd and 1st gear up and down the mountain)








Time to go back to the internet hellhole that is my parent's house!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why do you guys keep talking about Duluth? Isn't the capital St. Paul? Is there someting special to see in Duluth? I'm confused. 

Haha, state Capital is St. Paul, but Duluth is an awesome tourist town right on the shore of Superior. We asked him awhile back if he'd want to stay an extra day so we can take a trip up there.
Check it out:
http://www.visitduluth.com/


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Hey, I used to live almost *right* there, I lived in Cascade, CO for a while http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ That was Brian posting by the way. He's too lazy to sign out of mine







Ah the joys of living together...


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Some things to consider for Utah...
First, as it seems you might have a thing for Air Force museums, there's the museum at Hill Air Force Base http://www.hill.af.mil/library/museum/index.asp just on I-15, a bit north of Salt Lake.
Also, believe it or not, the first KFC franchise is in Salt Lake City. Check it out here, in the entry for 1952: http://www.kfc.com/about/history.asp. It's still open (newly remodeled), and last I checked, they still have an "all you can eat" lunch buffet. Get your picture taken with the life-sized Colonel statue.


----------



## dubbalova89 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_











Yay im going there in 7 days!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (dubbalova89)*

Timbo, I know its a ways off from now for ya, but I figured I would remind you to remember to see "The Thing" on your way through AZ to CA! 








http://www.takemytrip.com/desert/57a.htm


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Timbo what is the first gauge in your cluster of 3 ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Full res pic at http://www.timbotrip.com









This would make an awesome hugeass picture for your living room. Or for anywhere for that matter..... just LOVING it! I miss the open road already, drive a few miles for me eh? Didja need an oxygen bottle up there on "the Peak"?
(and how's the drowning victim recovering?)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beakersloco* »_Timbo what is the first gauge in your cluster of 3 ?

Bar = oil pressure.
1 Bar = ~14.5PSI


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_Timbo, I know its a ways off from now for ya, but I figured I would remind you to remember to see "The Thing" on your way through AZ to CA! 








http://www.takemytrip.com/desert/57a.htm

THE THINGvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

That car is pretty dang awesome.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (richhuff)*

Be sure to post pictures of 'the thing' if you do see it, I'm really wanting to know what it is!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Sitting here in my Hometown, Woodland Park, Colorado. I can see my Highschool across town. My Wendy's is nearby. 
Here's what it looks like from the air:


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Whoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.
(Is that snow Timbo?)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's F'ing gorgeous. I *want* to see big mountains!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_(Is that snow Timbo?)

X2
Does it stay there year round?
Good pics! Keep 'em coming


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
X2
Does it stay there year round?
Good pics! Keep 'em coming








yep... basically at that altitude it can snow just about any time of the year and/or it takes all year for the snow that did fall to melt.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Southcross)*

GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

[chant] We ned an update. We need an update.[/chant]
Seriously. Nothing since 2:22pm yesterday?!?!?!








Dave


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sitting here in my Hometown, Woodland Park, Colorado. I can see my Highschool across town. My Wendy's is nearby. 


You're from Woodland Park?? I had no idea... I used to work at Rocky Mountain Motorworks, I worked there for 2 years. I even lived in Woodland Park for one of those years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Seriously. Nothing since 2:22pm yesterday?!?!?!









Remember, he's at his parent's, which is located in dialup hell. (Oh wait, that would be Cathy's.)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yeah - not even dialup hell - we tried to connect with a modem - it said it connected at 9600bps - but it didn't really work. It takes like 30 minutes to load up a webpage full of broken images!








Anyway - I'm back in Woodland Park - posting from the rest stop that used to be a train station on the way from Colorado Springs to Cripple Creek. Cripple Creek was HUGE during the gold rush. at one point it had a population over 50,000. Now it's just above 1,000. But it's still the county seat of Teller County.
Yesterday, iRox and I went to the salvage yard and found some interesting things.








Poor Volvo!








This DS was a bit rough...








This belongs in the DOING IT WRONG thread








iRox's 2004 Jetta 1.8T broke a belt, and we ran around trying to get parts, and fighting a stupid bracket that was installed wrong.








This black bracket was installed on the inside of the tensioner, causing it to rub against the timing belt cover and only be in contact with half of the belt. Once we installed it correctly on the outside, everything was fine, the pulleys aligned, and there was plenty of clearance between the pulley and the timing cover.









Today: Cabriolet fun.
Tomorow: Southpark and Wilkerson Pass
Friday: Departing for New Mexico and to visit Rave Racer for a couple of days!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Remember, he's at his parent's, which is located in dialup hell. (Oh wait, that would be Cathy's.)









Oh so don't go there. I don't even have a "land line" presently (minimum 48 hours without) and my cell has no time on it. But the interwebby line works. Sort of. Living the nightmare, baby.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh! I ran into quite a few Canadians up there! Imagine my face when I realized that y'all DO TALK like the South Park Canadians. First I was like







but then I was like


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_Oh! I ran into quite a few Canadians up there! Imagine my face when I realized that y'all DO TALK like the South Park Canadians. First I was like







but then I was like









I'll make sure Timbo lets you know if I have a flappy head when I talk....







'Cause I don't think I do.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I'll make sure Timbo lets you know if I have a flappy head when I talk....







'Cause I don't think I do.

It's not just the flappy head, it's those beady eyes.... damned Canadians


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black92EightValve* »_
It's not just the flappy head, it's those beady eyes.... damned Canadians
















Oh, I know I have that.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

You are now officially at 66.66666666666....%








You now have exactly $2000 donated
I'll give ya a tank of gas, nice comfy couch, lasagna, cookies, and more donation when you get up here!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_Oh! I ran into quite a few Canadians up there! Imagine my face when I realized that y'all DO TALK like the South Park Canadians. First I was like







but then I was like








so.... do they make Fart jokes and sing Uncle ****er?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

MOAR at http://www.timbotrip.com -- bigger and more pics. Thanks to Konomi and iRox for donations!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








we are the coolest state







you know you want to move back


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_we are the coolest state _so far_









Sorry, but that needed to be done.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cripple Creek! I had a blast last time I was there! Granted, it was in 1986 and I think I bought a couple of nuggets of fools gold, but it was great!
Tim, we missed you on the Philly area brunch on Sunday, but you were there in spirit. As always, the Alpine white Sciroccos beat out any other color (at least in numbers...)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Poor Volvo!










Someone 200 yds from me owns a Silver Bertone coupe.
This is a really good looking car.
Tough to tell what the SWEDE'S (Falcor) were thinking - but, but, but, but, but when I see one, I KNOW exactly what is, and I must say COOL.
If it looks good, AND you know WHAT IT IS: = GOOD.
I used to see these cars on occasion years ago. From 1/4 mile because they were so unique. This is the second one I have seen in the last 5 yrs. And it is on blocks.
Quote:
In the used car market, buy used what the rich bought new.
Pretty simple, and good for your 401K.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

What, no salty weasel signage?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_*Cripple Creek* was HUGE during the gold rush. at one point it had a population over 50,000. Now it's just above 1,000. But it's still the county seat of Teller County.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Tim, I keep checking back to timbotrip.com to see when you'll be up here in Minnesota (theoretically of course, since you might end up staying an extra day or two in CA) and you haven't updated the schedule yet. Do you have a ballpark estimate for me yet??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and you keep pushing the date back for Salem and staying at my place, better make your visit in cali a few days longer or I might put you to work helping me move


----------



## iRox (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks Tim for stopping by and all that you did - It was good to see you again! Sorry you had to be seen in a mkIV... but at least now you'll know how to fix yours when you get it.







Have a safe trip - I hope all goes well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey Tim, I keep checking back to timbotrip.com to see when you'll be up here in Minnesota (theoretically of course, since you might end up staying an extra day or two in CA) and you haven't updated the schedule yet. Do you have a ballpark estimate for me yet??










It's going to be very hard to estimate so far out!
But: here's a sweet picture! I don't think I'll be able to beat this one!








And here's me again. (My mom insists that I post more pictures of myself!)









MOAR on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_(My mom insists that I post more pictures of myself!)

yeah..don't....um.....don't listen to her on this one.


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









great band right there,ive listened to them since i was a kid.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Glad to see yall figured everything out alright on the belt thing. Sorry I couldnt be of more use to ya. good luck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_
great band right there,ive listened to them since i was a kid.

So it's been what, about 6 months?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*

Timbo rumor has it you may be at my house on saturday???? Sunday Paul.....helllooo check in!


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Timbo rumor has it you may be at my house on saturday???? Sunday Paul.....helllooo check in!









And word on the streets a visit out my way to boot. I think we could streamline a little bit...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (sciroccohal)*

Actually not sure about this... I'm staying with Rave Racer tomorrow night and asked him if it was ok if I stayed for two nights. I can't show up at Paul's until Sunday.

One thing I'm gonna do for sure is the Tucson, AZ museum that does the bus tour of the boneyard of military planes.
AZ GTG?


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Actually not sure about this... I'm staying with Rave Racer tomorrow night and asked him if it was ok if I stayed for two nights. I can't show up at Paul's until Sunday.

One thing I'm gonna do for sure is the Tucson, AZ museum that does the bus tour of the boneyard of military planes.
AZ GTG?









You can always visit me on the way up from Tuscon, I am off that highway, I can give you an addy if you wanna make a quick pitstop before Paul's.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_AZ GTG?









That will prolly happen. Enjoy your stay there.








Kiss Noah for me (and Hal and Chad and Lara too







) and have a good time with all those fools. 
Try and convince everyone (even Kevin if he still wants to be a part) to come with you out here; ask any one of them how I am with my place and you will know hospitality.








Oh yeah.







Bring it Tim. And bring all of the desert dwellers with you. Good times will be had. 
Just watch out for Chad.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (veetarded)*

Was there not a dog involved in all of that ^^^^^^^^


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Neptuno)*

Yep.
Thank god it wasnt _my_ dog.









...stupid Mitch.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








MOAR on http://www.timbotrip.com

You look familiar....got a bro..?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

No!








Anyway - departing Woodland Park, CO for Santa Fe, New Mexico right now.
Gotta make sure not to make a wrong turn at Albuquerque!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Visit the Billy the Kid Museum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_so.... do they make Fart jokes and sing Uncle ****er?









Why yes, yes we do, eh? 
Y'all know I found the southern drawl quite amusing the first time I mosey'd on down sin them southern parts too. It's one thing to hear it in the media, another to meet little kids that have it eh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Y'all know I found the southern drawl quite amusing the first time I mosey'd on down sin them southern parts too. It's one thing to hear it in the media, another to meet little kids that have it eh? 

Same here - it seemed unreal!









I'm 19 miles from crossing into New Mexico.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You could stop by in Taos and say hi to my sister!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Too slow to post the other pictures


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

NEW MEXICO!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Why yes, yes we do, eh? 
Y'all know *Ah* (fixed) found the southern drawl quite amusing the first time I mosey'd on down sin them southern parts too. It's one thing to hear it in the media, another to meet little kids that have it eh? 


Hahaha! That one was a cause of great amusement for everybody in earshot when I was in upstate New York. Mostly because I've now got the Texas drawl on top of the German accent, wavering back and forth between them








"Y'all got some hawt sauce for maw burger per chance?"
Took me a couple of hours to realize that the waitress was mocking me when she replied with "Shonuff, Ah'll jus mosey yonder'n git some."
So, fair is fair


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Kar98)*

ACHTUNG!
Timbo asked me to let ya'll know that cell service sucks where he's at. Please bear with him.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Too slow to post the other pictures










A rock broke my windshield on that road in 1990. (I'm still looking for that rock)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I was in Encino, NM - a very abandoned town on US-285. 
At an abandoned service station: a Mk1 Scirocco!! This is the first unsolicited Scirocco sighting of this trip!! FINALLY!!! And it's a good one too!

























See http://www.timbotrip.com for bigger pictures of that!
I can see the Cell tower I am posting from. These things aren’t very powerful out here. There is not much civilization around here either! It’s pretty neat being the only car in sight for miles and miles


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_NEW MEXICO!

Don't get too excited... It's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I was in Encino, NM - a very abandoned town on US-285. 
At an abandoned service station: a Mk1 Scirocco!! This is the first unsolicited Scirocco sighting of this trip!! FINALLY!!! And it's a good one too!

I can see the Cell tower I am posting from. These things aren’t very powerful out here. There is not much civilization around here either! It’s pretty neat being the only car in sight for miles and miles

I've found that there's lots of those kind of sort'a abandoned towns around here, but that's the first MK1 I think I've seen at any of them. Honestly the first MK1 I actually ever saw in person that I know of was mine when I got here. Now that I'm here I've seen a handfull. I think it's this part of the desert that keeps them in seemingly good shape even when they're abandoned.
I'm trying to call you right now but I'm getting the "line disconnected" beeping tone. For those of you who are old enough to remember(probably almost everybody) and those who aren't too old that they've forgotten (possibly a few) that's the tone that sounds like a busy tone but faster. If you get on here and post before I get ahold of you, remember to check out the Valley of fires west of Carrizozo (largest non abandoned town before Alamogordo). Don't forget to fill up on gas.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_
A rock broke my windshield on that road in 1990. (I'm still looking for that rock)

Good luck with that.















Go Tim go!! Hey remember, the Minnesota state fair is August 21 to Sept. 1, so if you want to go, you better hurry your butt up!!!
http://www.mnstatefair.org/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I was in Encino, NM - a very abandoned town on US-285. 
At an abandoned service station: a Mk1 Scirocco!! This is the first unsolicited Scirocco sighting of this trip!! FINALLY!!! And it's a good one too!










WOW














How abandoned was that town? Someone should save that car!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_NEW MEXICO!

Hold the phone. There's a *NEW* Mexico?


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Just watch out for Chad.
















I resemble that remark.


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Thrasher)*

cant wait till you get to AZ!!!!
i should IM you my number so then ill know when your here......
well now that it sounds like im hitting on you, ill let you be


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Rev0MaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev0MaN* »_cant wait till you get to AZ!!!!
i should IM you my number so then ill know when your here......
well now that it sounds like im hitting on you, ill let you be









Allright, I found Timbo, saw some sights, now I'm gonna clean my house.... late as usual.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TONS AND TONS of pictures up at http://www.timbotrip.com

White Sands national Monument
















Holloman AFB and the German Air Force!








Remote controlled F-4s


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Someone should! There's a for sale sign in the front window.

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
WOW














How abandoned was that town? Someone should save that car!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

This might be the two best pictures of your trip (thus far):
















AWESOME! Your trip is turning out to be even more _LEGENDARY _than I imagined...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh, and I forgot about the poor capitol picture in Santa Fe.








I didn't see a Hyundai Santa Fe in Santa Fe, NM. Well see if there's a Hyundai Tucson in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Allright Timbo, give us an update on how the car is, and has been doing in general so far!
Oh and...
BEST PICTURE YET!








Just beautiful.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Allright Timbo, give us an update on how the car is, and has been doing in general so far!


Averages 35mpg. Record is 39.7 mpg for this trip, 46 mpg for all time. I STILL have not plugged in my laptop to the megasquirt since November. Why bother!








My driver's side door panel is coming apart - but I have the stuff to fix it.
I think my ignition switch is dying. I've known this was coming - sometimes I turn it to start and nothing happens. But I already have a new VW one in my toolbox - waiting.


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love these pics. That sky is amazing!!!
Hey Timbo, what kind of camera are you using? Sorry, the photographer part of me is coming out.










_Modified by MrBailey at 10:20 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Allright, I found Timbo, saw some sights, now I'm gonna clean my house.... late as usual.

you promised you wouldn't tell!!!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Rev0MaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Allright, I found Timbo, saw some sights, now I'm gonna clean my house.... late as usual.



_Quote, originally posted by *Rev0MaN* »_
you promised you wouldn't tell!!!

























Read: ..... now I'm gonna make TIMBO clean my house.... MWAHAHAHA. Gotta make up for my wife being gone for three weeks somehow. Besides, who else is gonna clean it?







_*ME!?*_


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: My MEGA Roadtrip Thread: 48 states in two months (Rave Racer)*

Man these few pictures of NM are gorgeous!
-Rob


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Mo' pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody in Arizona want to meet up at the Pima Air and Space Museum in Tucson, AZ? I will be there tomorow around 2:30 or 3
Take a look at the google:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr

It's outside of Davis-Monthan AFB - the Boneyard - AMARC, but there is no bus tour of it on Sundays.


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:41 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

wish i could go : ( although ive been there like 10 times hehe. have fun!!


----------



## iamMcDubbin (Dec 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TIMBO!! You are about a day behind me! I'm currently with hanging out in Las Vegas, NV (just made it out of Arizona yesterday, after detouring all through New Mexico to hit Roswell, Carlsbad Caverns, and stopping to see the Grand Canyon in AZ.) Are you going to swing by Vegas at all? I didn't see it on your trip plan, but HOW COULD YOU NOT?







Not to mention the Hoover Dam is a pretty badass sight to see, and happens to be right along the way. I'm going to be here another day, night, and probably day again. I've got plans to hit the south side of Nellis AFB ("Area 51"), and then head towards the north side to traverse the "Extraterrestrial Highway" on the way into California. Come swing through Vegas and we can meet up! Get a pic of you pulling one of those ridiculously enormous $1 slot machine handles.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (iamMcDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamMcDubbin* »_TIMBO!! You are about a day behind me! I'm currently with hanging out in Las Vegas, NV (just made it out of Arizona yesterday, after detouring all through New Mexico to hit Roswell, Carlsbad Caverns, and stopping to see the Grand Canyon in AZ.) Are you going to swing by Vegas at all? I didn't see it on your trip plan, but HOW COULD YOU NOT?







Not to mention the Hoover Dam is a pretty badass sight to see, and happens to be right along the way. I'm going to be here another day, night, and probably day again. I've got plans to hit the south side of Nellis AFB ("Area 51"), and then head towards the north side to traverse the "Extraterrestrial Highway" on the way into California. Come swing through Vegas and we can meet up! Get a pic of you pulling one of those ridiculously enormous $1 slot machine handles.









Sure! We'll hafta see about meeting up. IN VEGAS!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anyway- left Alamogordo, Headed for Tucson, AZ and the Pima Air and Space Museum!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anyway- left Alamogordo, Headed for Tucson, AZ and the Pima Air and Space Museum!

Go Timbo Go! I felt like I had to say it because everyone else does. It was great meeting you and good luck on the rest of your trip.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Go Timbo Go! I felt like I had to say it because everyone else does. It was great meeting you and good luck on the rest of your trip.

Thanks so much for your hospitality! And thanks for showing me around New Mexico - the green rainy cold state that _says_ it's a desert, but I don't know what they're talking about!








I'm 60 miles from the Arizona border. I've been seeing billboards for The Thing? for a while now... That's still more than 100 miles away.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Posting from a Flying J in Lordsburg, NM. Bought me some postcards with some smithma7 Dollars!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I put 10 pictures up on http://www.timbotrip.com - check them out...
HEY! It's a NEW SCIROCCO!
















Really? Yeah!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oh, and I forgot about the poor capitol picture in Santa Fe.








I didn't see a Hyundai Santa Fe in Santa Fe, NM. Well see if there's a Hyundai Tucson in Tucson, AZ.

There are a crazy amount of Toyota Tacoma's in Tacoma, WA


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I SAW THE THING!! MUAHAHAHAHHAH!
I also saw a bunch of classic cars, and a Ford F100 rally.
To see THE THING - you'll have to go to http://www.timbotrip.com - HA HA!! (or you could just look it up on Wikipedia. That's cheating!
AZ welcome sign.








Bunch o F100s








another THING - Hitler's Roller!
















Muahahahah!









I also got a bumper sticker for my laptop. My THE THING sticker next to my SOUTH OF THE BORDER sticker!! MUAHAHHHA TOURIST TRAP LAPTOP!








On to Tucson and Airplanes!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Why would Da Fürer be in a *British *vehicle?
Ooop!








Did I spoil it?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

When I was at Hill&Vaughn we restored a 500K Mercedes that he owned. I'm sure he had several cars tho, so why not a RR as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Awaiting the call from the Timob to roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Awaiting the call from the Timob to roll out the red carpet.









for what. 















save some carpet for me Mr. Paul


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

AIRPLANE PICTURES HERE:
http://www.timbotrip.com/2008/...-1649

Muahaahaha! Like 250 of them, or so!
I'm 15 miles from [email protected]'s place!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This one's my favorite Timbo.








Seems like you've been huffing too many fumes on this trip.
You sure you have your MS tuned correctly?


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_
great band right there,ive listened to them since i was a kid.

Ever seen The Last Waltz? Super good concert movie of their last performance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
save some carpet for me Mr. Paul









There is a munching joke in here somewhere..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_This one's my favorite Timbo.


Well - ya know - I didn't bother editing, deleting or even rotating them!








Here at Paul's place. Postin' on his wireless. Muahahah!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This thread gives me good wibes! 








http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=...earch=


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, I have not heard back from iamMcDubbin - so I don't really know what to do next. Obviously I have to get the State Capitol in Phoenix... 
And I KNOW I can get the best pics of the trip somewhere in this state!! It's insane!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm gonna drive to Canyon Lake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm gonna drive to Canyon Lake

Cool Timbo, take plenty of pickstars! There should be tons of stuff to eat for breakfast in there and if for some reason you want to eat out for the morning check out the Hangar Cafe which is at the Chandler Municipal airport which is just off of McQueen about five miles north of my house. You can sit outside on the runway and watch the planes take off.








The place you would head to for Canyon Lake is called Tortilla Flats; just don't get that car dirty after all the work we put into it to get it clean last night.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hold the phone. There's a *NEW* Mexico?


Yes, yes in fact there is a "new" mexico. I lived there for 16 years and you'd be amazed at how many people believed that I had a green card when I moved to Kansas...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Yes, yes in fact there is a "new" mexico. I lived there for 16 years and you'd be amazed at how many people believed that I had a green card when I moved to Kansas... 

as you should since New Mexico is only on loan to the US


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
as you should since New Mexico is only on loan to the US

yeah, to the Native Americans.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah, to the Native Americans.....









I wish...


----------



## iamMcDubbin (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry Tim! Vegas makes for really intermittent internet checking.







Sorry to miss you, but DEFINITELY hope to see you when you get up to the PNW. Have fun in AZ, and drive safe! I'll try to get some UFO pics for you (and save you the drive out to Middle-Of-Nowhere, Nevada).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (iamMcDubbin)*

Cool! Sounds good. I still have to sit down and plan my route - call veetarded and see what his deal is.

I went to Canyon Lake, took some pics (GODDAMNED POWER LINES)
Then I went to the Capitol and took my usua pics...


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

so any plans for the SF Bay Area stop?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

check the website

http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

Well - You! And I do want to spend a few days there if you don't mind - I was born in that area and I've never seen it. I'll do the golden gate park required photo, drove around SF and all that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Check http://www.timbotrip.com for all the pics, more pics, bigger pics....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I still have to sit down and plan my route - call veetarded and see what his deal is.

I am gonna go out on a limb here and guess you will be rolling in tomorrow night. I'm planning on taking a couple days off work (kinda slammed here, but so be it) so that we can hang and see the local stuff. Just gimmie a call and we can shore everything up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Oh hey, that looks familiar.
















I have to work until about 5:00 Timob but let me know when you are headed back down to the house and I will make sure Lara is there to let you in.


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

your site isn't allowing comments for some reason:
1. great pics!
2. go!
3. what is The Thing??


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm a little late Timbo, but am glad you got to see the Thing. I has been an institution in every persons life whomever had to drive from TX to CA more than once..... or in my case, every freaking year! I really hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Yes, yes in fact there is a "new" mexico. I lived there for 16 years and you'd be amazed at how many people believed that I had a green card when I moved to Kansas... 

You really look Mexican Rob.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (79windy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79windy* »_your site isn't allowing comments for some reason:
1. great pics!
2. go!
3. what is The Thing??

For some reason, with internet explorer, reCaptcha does not work the first time. In that red/yellow box - hit the redo button (little arrow circle thing) and it will suddenly display a box allowing you to put in the words in the picture. I don't know why it does not work properly.

The Thing? is on my site - it's some sort of mummified Indian and her baby? Yeah. But there's lots of other cool stuff there too - antiques and old cars.
Also: Thrasher and I went to BAP








And my computer barely works now... It can't turn on the screen above 85 degrees, it can't operate at all above 95 degrees.





































The car ran normally all day - even when I was beating the hell out of it near Canyon lake chasing motorcycles!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_I'm a little late Timbo, but am glad you got to see the Thing. I has been an institution in every persons life whomever had to drive from TX to CA more than once..... or in my case, every freaking year! I really hope you enjoyed it!

I put The Thing? bumper sticker on the back of my computer next to my South of the Border sticker from South Carolina. Muahahah, Epic Tourist Traps!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Paul: Let Timbo play in the 'forbidden zones' on here for a little bit while he is still there.








Tim: See ya tomorrow dude!


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

We had a good time today, I sure hope that hostess calls,







.
I'd SO bring her to Bonelli, haha.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Thrasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thrasher* »_We had a good time today, I sure hope that hostess calls,







.
I'd SO bring her to Bonelli, haha.


She was CRAZY! But you'll never get around the fact that she drives a Tiburon with KITZ AND WHEELZ AND FARTZCANZ


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sounds like Chad was true-to-form.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

FYI.. I just banned the Timob from accessing the site whilest' he was right beside me surfing the web.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FYI.. I just banned the Timob from accessing the site whilest' he was right beside me surfing the web.









GAH!! Scared the hell outa me!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...looks like Paul is true-to-form too.









Tim: Go to Mike's on the way here; you gotta meet that fool.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
GAH!! Scared the hell outa me!!!









I love the typo/grammar error in the banishment notice.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

lol...I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Timob... turns out I might get paid more sooner (yes, its grammatically correct) than I had expected with the new job.... if so, I'll drop a good donation








oh, and I think I discovered the reason why my ebay laptop battery never fully charges on my laptop... I have to "calibrate" the battery's circuitry. It requires fully discharging (until the laptop won't power on) and fully recharging the battery, up to three times (usualy once is sufficient). I have never fully discharged the battery before, the circuitry doesn't know when the battery is full or empty... i.e. I've been at 1% for like 45mins now










_Modified by Southcross at 8:51 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

keep up the good work timbo


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

if you are still in pheonix, stop by a bar called Rosie McCaffreys and ask for "Captain Sav".
if you are lucky, a large harry man will come up to you and lick your face.



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:25 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Timob... turns out I might get paid more sooner (yes, its grammatically correct) than I had expected with the new job.... if so, I'll drop a good donation








oh, and I think I discovered the reason why my ebay laptop battery never fully charges on my laptop... I have to "calibrate" the battery's circuitry. It requires fully discharging (until the laptop won't power on) and fully recharging the battery, up to three times (usualy once is sufficient). I have never fully discharged the battery before, the circuitry doesn't know when the battery is full or empty... i.e. I've been at 1% for like 45mins now









_Modified by Southcross at 8:51 PM 8-18-2008_

Cool! How do you like the new job? It sounded pretty dang cool. 
Remember: PIMA AIR AND SPACE WAS AWESOME!! SELL YOUR FIRSTBORN TO GO THERE!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_if you are still in pheonix, stop by a bar called Rosie McCaffreys and ask for "Captain Sav".
if you are lucky, a large harry man will come up to you and lick your face.


I'm not entirely sure I want to know how you know that.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_if you are still in pheonix, stop by a bar called Rosie McCaffreys and ask for "Captain Sav".
if you are lucky, a large harry man will come up to you and lick your face.


I think that makes me not want to visit there...
















Ownage of my own page...


_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:33 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

chicken


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_chicken


He is coming here. As in here to my place. Ask Grant: No chicken.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
He is coming here. As in here to my place. Ask Grant: No chicken.























No chicken...rabbit maybe?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

posting from mile 69 in az! 75 mph!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just wait till you get to the I-5 in Oregon, 65 mph limit FTL!
Go Timbo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_just wait till you get to the I-5 in Oregon, 65 mph limit FTL!
Go Timbo!

Why are highways called THE I-10 or whatever? I noticed that after getting into AZ. Even on XM traffic they call everything THE 202 or THE 101....







I guess it's a regional thing!

Posting from mile 53 on I-10, sorry *The* I-10















The car runs good. It's about 103°F outside (and inside) right now, but it's supposed to get up to 107° today. It doesn't feel bad - but all of my 21st century electronics don't like it. The computer runs rather slow - I'm sure I could fry an egg on the processor. If I let the screen go off - I'm doomed. The Kenwood CD player won't work right above 100°.
The Scirocco is running it's usual coolant temperature of exactly 200°F and it's usual oil temperature of exactly 100°C. Oil pressure is good, Voltage is at 13.5V.
I popped in my USB flash drive which I had let my sister use to get music from her desktop to her laptop. It has the Soundtracks to Final Fantasy VII, VIII, IX and X on it!! Now, I'm in Arizona - WHERE'S DA CACTUARS AT?
















MUAHAHAHAHAH!! Best limit-break EVER! 
/nerd

Anyway - heading for Mike Potter's place. I don't have the phone number or address though. Hopefully I'll have that figured out by the time I get there.








Do I use "







" too much?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dunno about the 'the' thing, in the Portland area we call them by their 'local' names, the exception being I-5, it's just called 'I-5'. US-26 = Sunset Highway, I-84 = The Banfield, I-205 = Veterans Memorial Highway.
How far up the coast are you going to drive before heading inland?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_dunno about the 'the' thing, in the Portland area we call them by their 'local' names, the exception being I-5, it's just called 'I-5'. US-26 = Sunset Highway, I-84 = The Banfield, I-205 = Veterans Memorial Highway.
How far up the coast are you going to drive before heading inland?

Not sure, depends on how bored I get on the coast highway. I prefer non-interstate roads, but that trip from San Fransisco to your place is LONG!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

our family drove from SF up the coast to Seaside (just west of Portland), granted, we were towing a trailer, but it was a 3 day trip. Lots of little towns and low speed limits on that road.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anyway - heading for Mike Potter's place. I don't have the phone number or address though. Hopefully I'll have that figured out by the time I get there.










address is:
43391 Business Park Drive #C7/Temecula, CA 92590


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

...and you can call me or Paul if you need his phone #.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Why are highways called THE I-10 or whatever? I noticed that after getting into AZ. Even on XM traffic they call everything THE 202 or THE 101....







I guess it's a regional thing!



I too noticed this when I went down to visit Amber the first time. I wonder how hard it was for her to catch on to dropping the "The" ie: 35W, Hwy 10, 494 E.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Posting from Mile 1 of AZ - just about to cross into CA. 238.4 total miles to go to Veetarded's place!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wooo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

go timbo go.


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Sounds like Chad was true-to-form.









Yea, I accidentally (honest) hit her in the 'special spot' with a marker (ask Timbo, complete accident) and she told me 'it's ok, I liked it, it felt good'. Needless to say, it made for fun








And I signed Thrasher all thorny like on the hood, told Timbo he was lucky to see me in work clothes not 'satanic evil monster goat sacrifice' t-shirts and flashback jeans


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

Where is he now?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Where is he now?

En route to the Potters place.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

...with a dead computer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_dunno about the 'the' thing, in the Portland area we call them by their 'local' names, the exception being I-5, it's just called 'I-5'. US-26 = Sunset Highway, I-84 = The Banfield, I-205 = Veterans Memorial Highway.
How far up the coast are you going to drive before heading inland?

Well, out here on the East Coast, we rarely use "the" or "I" at all. For example, I-95 is not "the" anything, it's just "95." The same goes for I-76. Well, that is also called the "Sure-Kill" Expressway. But, that's probably because no one can spell "Schuylkill."


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Wrap the laptop in a trashbag and slide it into the fridge for 10 minutes when you get there.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Actually - my thermoelectric cooler is pretty good for that. Throw laptop in for an hour, and it works again!
















I'm VERY close to Mike's place.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just spoke with the Timmerz and he has arrived at Potters Shop.
Grab me some Skittles while your there, man.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Yep, he made it. Who's up for a bbq here tomorrow night?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

GO TIMBO!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Muahahahaa!! TONS OF AWESOME!!
Entered California. They inspect you - I guess because they are a different country or something!
















Chiriaco? How do ya pronounce that?








Anyway, Microsoft said I should take CA 74 to Temecula, CA where Mike is located. Who knew it would be such an AWESOME AWESOME KICKASS FREAKING ROAD!!








JUST LOOK AT THIS! MY GOD!!!








I think this is Palm Desert or Indian Wells or something








Cool!








Anyway, here I am...

















Mike's Scirocco is sweet

















He has some parts laying about. I think he made a thread about this.









Body panels. They are very nice and rust-free.








Parts, chemicals, candy.
















Muhahahahaha!

As always - more pics and bigger pics on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

_Quote »_








hey Timbo... don't forget you still owe me a Polly motor mount insert


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Yep that is Ortega Highway and it does kick ass and make my wife sick.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Welcome to California.








EDIT: Slight change of plans...

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Yep, he made it. Who's up for a bbq here *Friday* night?












_Modified by veetarded at 5:49 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep that is Ortega Highway and it does kick ass and make my wife sick.









Actually, the section of California 74 between Palm Desert and Cahuilla (the curves in the pics) is the "Palms to Pines" highway. I'm guessing he took that to Cal 371 at Paradise Corner to Aguanga and then Cal 79 into Temecula. That's a great drive unless you get behind Ma and Pa motorhome who don't believe in turnouts.
The Ortega highway section of Cal 74 is between I-15 and I-5 and, if you're on it during "drive time", the sickness would be smelling fumes from sitting in traffic.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (first_rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *first_rocc* »_
Actually, the section of California 74 between Palm Desert and Cahuilla (the curves in the pics) is the "Palms to Pines" highway. I'm guessing he took that to Cal 371 at Paradise Corner to Aguanga and then Cal 79 into Temecula. That's a great drive unless you get behind Ma and Pa motorhome who don't believe in turnouts.
The Ortega highway section of Cal 74 is between I-15 and I-5 and, if you're on it during "drive time", the sickness would be smelling fumes from sitting in traffic.

Yep - that's what I did. I bought a Southern California map at a Flying J right before I got into CA - and it saved my ass. Maps work fine above 100 degrees!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*










See!
Right there!
Grab that box of Skittles on your way out.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

go tim go!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_go tim go!! 

X 10000000000000
BTW hug Mike
Owned......Sorry Could not help myself









_Modified by Neptuno at 10:12 PM 8-19-2008_


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:12 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Woo-hoo! You made it to CALI! I miss my home. That twisty-road picture looks pretty close to where I grew up















Here, let me give you guys a visual using Google Earth of the "town" I grew up in:








So besides disneyland, what else are you going to do in CA Tim?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

I hope he eats plenty of In And Out burgers


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

He will eat well here. In'n'Out included. And of course I'll do some filets and other stuff for him to munch on. 
I'm looking forward to taking pics of him swimming in the Pacific. (ocean for those that don't know.







)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Just to show you how nice of a guy I am we purposely avoided going to In 'N Out so that you silly Kalifornians could give him the first experience in going there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just to show you how nice of a guy I am we purposely avoided going to In 'N Out so that you silly Kalifornians could give him the first experience in going there.









Now i want to see pictures of what they serve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I'm here!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
I'm looking forward to taking pics of him swimming in the Pacific. (ocean for those that don't know.







)

Creepy stalker, IMO.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just to show you how nice of a guy I am we purposely avoided going to *In 'N Out* so that you silly Kalifornians could give him the first experience in going there.









They toast the bun Paul.... did you hear ME???
DEAR GOD THEY TOAST THE MOTHERFOKING BUN!!!!!!
Sweet artery-clogging cholesterol munching goodness!!!!!!!! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_I have to sit down....... oh wait, I am sitting down. But I have fallen to the floor..... knees are weak..... can't see keyboard.... or screen..... _


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
They toast the bun Paul.... did you hear ME???
DEAR GOD THEY TOAST THE MOTHERFOKING BUN!!!!!!


Dude... BURGER KING toasts the buns too!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Dude... BURGER KING toasts the buns too!









SCREW THE KING!! That dude scares me Tim.... If I woke up 1 morning and the king was in my bed hanging out with some lame-ass breakfast sandwiches???? I'd beat his ass down like the freaky looking bastid he is!
In-n-out doesn't need some bizarre looking spokesperson. 1nce you have one Tim, you will forget all aboot the King!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Oh - trust me - I hate the king already - that guy is a frickin' creep!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

_I hate the Colonel too... with his weeee beady eyes. _


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »__I hate the Colonel too... with his weeee beady eyes. _
















best Mike Myers movie evAr!!
_Wo-man.... whooooooah man!!_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_He will eat well here. In'n'Out included. And of course I'll do some filets and other stuff for him to munch on. 
I'm looking forward to taking pics of him swimming in the Pacific. (ocean for those that don't know.







)

I have a request!!! SO I know that you can not send me a fresh In'n"out burger, but would you folks be so kind as to send me like 6 of their free stickers. I Gave all the ones I pick up 2 years ago to the Maryland boys and now I don't have any.....Maybe rub one on a burger so I can get a wiff
thank you,
el t


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

you want them to rub one out for you???


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

They should have scratch-n-sniff in-n-out burger stickers!!!
Oh, and Mr. Bee, you have been sigged








I'm guessing you all can guess why


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_They should have scratch-n-sniff in-n-out burger stickers!!!

ny nose would be chafed if they did....









_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh, and Mr. Bee, you have been sigged







I'm guessing you all can guess why
















nope. 
I'm both flattered and clueless.... story of my life it seems.















GO TIMBO GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_GO TIMBO GO!!!!!!!!!!

Already?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! You're really cruisin along! Remember, Calif. is where cool cars thrive....probably even more so than Colorado. Keep an eye out, and possibly visit and junkyard or two! Have fun!!


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

oh yeah, gotta hit a junkyard or two so you can go "look at all those rust free cars sitting in junkyards!" There's one up here in the valley with a white S2 with a "normal" hood you might need when the current one becomes wall art.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







nope. 
I'm both flattered and clueless.... story of my life it seems.

















...Because I'm the princess...therefore I WILL be the queen someday...unless someone chops off my head...


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*

What's your plan when you're in the Bay Area? I'm off next week and will actually be wrenching a bit Mon/Tues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Belmont is smack in the middle of SF and San Jose on the peninsula)


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

TIMBO!!!! Let me know when you're in Sacramento! I'll let you touch the Mk1 Storm















I'm like 5 minutes off of 80 soooooo let me know when you are headed to Reno or something at least. Ill IM you my Cell #.


_Modified by Vento117 at 12:21 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Vento117)*

TIMBO!
REPORT!
STAT!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Stand by, we just walked in the door.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


























More pics at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

there it is!
yum-mee


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

that sh*t looks veetarded!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_that sh*t looks veetarded!!! 









vord!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_that sh*t looks veetarded!!! 










OH Yes it does have a tendency to do that


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

IN-N-OUT?
WANT ONE!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

i think i may have to drive the 20 miles to my nearest in-n-out. what am i saying, i WILL drive the 20 damn miles! NOW!!! bye


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

HEY HEY!! WTF? 
Weren't we ALL supposed to go there together?
Geeze---way to leave us out.
Is there a big BBQ GTG at Will's planned for the weekend?
I think it's needed.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_HEY HEY!! WTF? 
Weren't we ALL supposed to go there together?
Geeze---way to leave us out.
Is there a big BBQ GTG at Will's planned for the weekend?
I think it's needed.


Just make sure ALL K9's are secured


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_i think i may have to drive the 20 miles to my nearest in-n-out. what am i saying, i WILL drive the 20 damn miles! NOW!!! bye

That's nothin, I'm planning to drive the 700+ miles to Phoenix to get some...... c'mon Friday








PWN!!!! My first!
Can't go to Phoenix and get In'n out till this beast runs!










_Modified by Rave Racer at 5:12 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
That's nothin, I'm planning to drive the 700+ miles to Phoenix to get some...... c'mon Friday










Phoenix was awesome - I can see why you want to go there!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Is there a big BBQ GTG at Will's planned for the weekend?
I think it's needed.


You must have missed the earlier post....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo......give us your burger report


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Timbo......give us your burger report

Burger was quite good. Worth the 9,000 mile drive, I think!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tony's Pizza is Timob approved.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Will's insane-cool engine setup - Variable Compression, Variable Displacement - and it can run on any fuel.








And the best Pizza I've ever had at a Pizza joint! Voted best Pizza of Orange County.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pizza that you HAVE to eat with a knife and fork.
That S*^T is the BOMB Pizza!
Timbo, save some room, and some time, for my MS tuning. I'll treat you to some Vintage Rubber seals!
Now THAT'S good eatin!










_Modified by My Old Roc at 7:24 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Wow!
The Timob hits Californ I A and the hits and pages fly!
Gotta go back to 37 - I missed it!
Great pic of Veetard and the Timob at the In-n-Out. If you are going to do cholesterol, DOEEET RIGHT!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

It appears that my car is contagious...now the Timobmobile is randomly not starting. 
...we will be doing 2 starter switch fixes instead of one tomorrow. Shoulda left the Jetta in the garage but too late.















We'll get everything sorted tho, not to worry.


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*



timbo2132 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_First time I've seen that go public!!!

It's not public yet. Let's just keep it that way for the moment.









_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_
Oh, and Tim, watch your drink.... Wil invented the "cruz the states rape drug".









The Timob doesn't drink, so that shouldn't be a problem....that'll be 'our' little secret.








Wish you were here bro. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
The Timob doesn't drink, so that shouldn't be a problem....that'll be 'our' little secret.








Wish you were here bro. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Just make sure he is fully operational come Monday.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_
Oh, and Tim, watch your drink.... Wil invented the "cruz the states rape drug".










I remember that morning.... **shudder** JWaaagenz eyes were buldging out of his skull!!! I had to tell him the story of Adam and Steve..... not Adam and Eve.
Thank god I keep a vomit bag with me.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_What's your plan when you're in the Bay Area? I'm off next week and will actually be wrenching a bit Mon/Tues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Belmont is smack in the middle of SF and San Jose on the peninsula)

Anyone?...Neil?...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
Anyone?...Neil?...
















Not actually sure yet - I know I'm heading up the PCH on monday morning EARLY, but I don't know exactly where I'm going yet...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

congrats TIMBO!!!!!















and I miss IN-N-OUT


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

That my friend is awesome! Finally a little recognition. You will be on the Today Show as soon as the Olympics are over!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Not actually sure yet - I know I'm heading up the PCH on monday morning EARLY, but I don't know exactly where I'm going yet...

you should be hitting San Luis Obispo at about lunch time, it's halfway between LA & SF. if i get monday off from work i'll buy you lunch at the place of your choice. if i do work i'll buy you lunch at my work. either way i've got $$$ to top off your gas tank.
if you go to disneyland, get ears! and take pics.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!



















































Sweet - the Timob gets corporate recognition! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Sweet - the Timob gets corporate recognition! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The recognition is awesome, next they owe him sponsorship!!!
Dave


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo it was great seeing you..even for the short time it was.
Sorry we couldn't conjure up a massive monsoon storm for ya....seems to be NON-soon this year.
It was also great having a chance to see the *'timlosine' *up close and personal.
Thanks for the pix!
be safe young man!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!



















































SWEETNESS!
If VW won't recognize you, at least somebody will...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!




















































No way!!!!!! That's *insanely* cool!!!!!!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Gave you another one, buddy:
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!


















































****in' AWESOME!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've had a very sudden jump in traffic - look: Microsoft found me!!
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtuale....aspx
I'm on the Microsoft Virtual Earth blog! They contacted me, and they want to meet up with me in Redmond, WA!! I can have people from the Microsoft Streets and Trips team sign my hood!!



















































Too cool Timbo.
I live about 6 miles north of there too!
Maybe we can get a Fatburger in Redmond!
Go Timbo Go!


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

IM sent timbo


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Went to Bonelli








Found some Mighty nice Ducks








Parked under a rather large A








Found a shiny truck








And took a picture with Queen Mary and a Russian sub








More/bigger pics at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This was parked outside veetarded's place, near *the* bush.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*The* bush? Anybody want to fill me in?
By the way Tim, way to go with getting some recognition!! Woohoo!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was parked outside veetarded's place, near *the* bush.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















^^^That picture made it in a local motorcycle magazine.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:04 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_*The* bush? Anybody want to fill me in?

The bush out front has been made famous by various people from all over the planet pissing on it.








...like Flandy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was parked outside veetarded's place, near *the* bush.
































I'll take 5 please! You never see these around here. All there are are fu*k!n crotch rockets and Harleys. What I'd give to see a few nice, classic bikes rollin around....


_Modified by Nataku at 4:37 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

So I heard a rumor of a BBQ at Will's on Friday. Will, are all Scirocco's invited?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Caster Troy)*

Yessur! Come down Ryan; I haven't seen you in way too long.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was parked outside veetarded's place, near *the* bush.

















Just when I think I want a Harley, I see some classic european iron.
Thatsa bike. Love the sprung passenger seat.
And the torn shock boots to give it the "daily" look.
Timob, you have a great eye.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
The bush out front has been made famous by various people from all over the planet pissing on it.








...like Flandy:

















Would that be English Tea for $200 Alex?
I am surprised whoever took that picture kept the camera still. I would have been ROTFLMAO. Tough to take a pic then.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
Timob, you have a great eye.

Actually - veetarded saw it first!


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Yessur! Come down Ryan; I haven't seen you in way too long.









Thanks for texing me back. I'll call you tomorrow and get the directions to your new pad.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Caster Troy)*

My collegue who is a Triumph freak was kinda doubtfull about that bike, tank, engine, front fork and front wheel are Trimph, the rest is probably from other bikes.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Tonight: veetarded's crazy Scirocco BBQ!

Monday: Driving up the PCH to San Fransisco! Muahahahaha!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from near the HOLLYWOOD sign!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from near the HOLLYWOOD sign!








pics or it never happened


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from My Old Roc's place - it's apparently a cell service hellhole. My Cell does not work, the computer barely works!








My Old Roc is not here though - waiting for him to show up...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_pics or it never happened










Ok, ok!!

















There!!
Anyway - more/bigger at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where'd the vw front plate come from?
and why are you running a front us sized plate when you come from a state that dosnt require front tags?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_where'd the vw front plate come from?
and why are you running a front us sized plate when you come from a state that dosnt require front tags?









For fun, of course! I like the blue/white VW plate...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_where'd the vw front plate come from?
and why are you running a front us sized plate when you come from a state that dosnt require front tags?









What if I wanna be from a state that requires front tags!














I got the plate from BAP import parts in Phoenix, AZ. It cost $2 - (THANKS, MIKE!!







) 

Anyway - We have dueling laptops megasquirting eachother all over the table here. Muhahaahhaha.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Ok, ok!!

















looks like a photochop


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_







looks like a photochop









Screw you!








Anyway: here at My Old Roc's place...








A bit of Megasquirt tuning!








Then I put Chewie to work!








And something new glued to my hood!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

THAT is my new sig.



_Modified by My Old Roc at 4:22 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_THAT is my new sig.


Nasty photo of laptop threesome:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Love me some 3 way.









...and Paul wants to censor me and Neil.









Good show guys; I'll see ya in a bit.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim!!! I have a new address







well, not quite officially, but I'll be moving this next week. I'll IM it to you.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
What if I wanna be from a state that requires front tags!














I got the plate from BAP import parts in Phoenix, AZ. It cost $2 - (THANKS, MIKE!!







) 

Anyway - We have dueling laptops megasquirting eachother all over the table here. Muhahaahhaha.









i despise my front tag requirement and the crack down that has gone on recently
good job so far timbo.....i want in-n-out soo bad


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded's HUGE BBQ is about to start!
TIME TO DECLARE WAR ON LA TRAFFIC!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_veetarded's HUGE BBQ is about to start!
TIME TO DECLARE WAR ON LA TRAFFIC!!









Good luck! Better pull some James Bond moves


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_veetarded's HUGE BBQ is about to start!
TIME TO DECLARE WAR ON LA TRAFFIC!!









mmmmm big BBQs rock!!!!!!








awesome pics TIMBO!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Moar to come, Moar on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Screw you!









A bit of Megasquirt tuning!










Timbo saw the blue headliner!!!!


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









I'm hungry now...


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Good luck! Better pull some James Bond moves









Just watch out if Will puts in Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahah!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black92EightValve* »_
Just watch out if Will puts in Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events









Actually - we watched that two nights ago.







That movie had a very drug-induced story line.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Actually - we watched that two nights ago.







That movie had a very drug-induced story line.

If Mitch (Goldice) ever shows himself in these forums again, you'll have to ask him about Bonelli a few years ago...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

Shaddup Geoff.
























...p41age.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

whats up with the thread title change? or am i just way behind the ball?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

wtf are you talking about? That's just the way it's done.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

What's on the agenda for Timbo Trip tomorow, Will?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

C&C in the morning, followed by swimming in the ocean. After that there will be fire and meat. 
...You in?


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Muahahah!


Wil cut off his landing strip?!?!?!?

Hi Ryan! Missed ya at the last GTG.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_whats up with the thread title change? or am i just way behind the ball?

I just noticed that too....


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Ok, please enlighten a poor frozen Swede to who's in the picture, I recognize the Timob, the Hairy thing in the back and the guy with two missing fingers in front of the car...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_Wil cut off his landing strip?!?!?!? 

Yeah, anyone think he looks like one of the beach boys now? So wholesome....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

L to R: Chewie, Zac(soszei), Ryan(Caster Troy), yours truly, Charles(-camber), my loving wife Kristie and the Timob.








...stand by for Cars&Coffee pics.










_Modified by veetarded at 8:56 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Cars and Coffee!! MAUAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!
Anyway - there's a TON of pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com - 57 of them to be exact. Also - I should be showing up in a car lounge thread of CnC pics.
































And this is REAL, not a reproduction








More at http://www.timbotrip.com
I recently changed the donation thingy - the trip budget is still $3000 - any proceeds after the $3000 will be donated to the Depression and Bipolar Support Alliance - a Charity specializing in awareness, treatment, and support of the most common mental illness, one which many members of my family, and some friends suffer from.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Now, I'm headed to the beach for the rest of the day! Muahaahah!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Did the Timobile get any attention at Cars & Coffee?
Did you get the pics I sent via I.M. ?
MOAR PIX!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from the beach. I lost my glasses. DOH!!
Anybody know a good cheap place in SoCal to get new ones? I have an old perscriotion, but I can have my Target opticl fax it somewhere after noon tomorow.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Whens your ETA for Sac nowadays?







Im going to an Indy race Sunday. GL on the glasses


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_Luva* »_
Hi Ryan! Missed ya at the last GTG.









Which GTG you talking bout? I try to make all I can, but I unfortunately miss a few. 
Will, you need to work on your e-brake.







And thanks for the hospitality as always. Food was great as always.

Timmay, it was a pleasure meeting you. You is a cool cat! Sorry I couldn't enjoy the beach with y'all today. Tim, tell your homeboy to holla at me and I'll explain the situation with the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm glad I got to put my autograph on the Roc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Caster Troy at 4:42 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Caster Troy)*

Stand by while Bat-boy posts up pics from today at the beach.









He lost his glasses fighting off a great white shark!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from the beach. I lost my glasses. DOH!!
Anybody know a good cheap place in SoCal to get new ones? I have an old perscriotion, but I can have my Target opticl fax it somewhere after noon tomorow.

Look up America's Best, they usually have some really good deals.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Yep!
I had Will drive my car home - so I took the opportunity to retune the megasquirt. I enabled the overrun fuel cut - now it does not pop when I am engine braking or slowing down. Muahahahah. Bet I'll get better MPG now.
I'M BLIND!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Timbo, what beach did you go to? Good luck with your glasses...I hope you find some soon! When are you planning on going to Disneyland?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Not doing dieney - timing didn't work out.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*









Hey! It's da ocean!! (note the shirt!)








Special thanks to will who got these pictures.
Oh Shi---


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sad Timob is sad. Sucks about the glasses, at least now you can't tell how ugly Chewie is.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tim is officially a rock star:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_at least now you can't tell how ugly Chewie is.









Hey! What the.....
How dare you.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

I want to see more Volvo PV444's in this thread....and old Saabs too for that matter.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Hey! you're the one from Sweden around here!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Oh, Tim. 
By the way. 
Don't go in the water with your glasses on.
You may loose them in a wave.








...Did you get the "Bonus Pics" of Will's BBq in your I.M.?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










An Alfa GTV6







- HA - My friend has one of those. If you thought looking for parts for a Scirocco was fun...try working with an Alfa that isn't a Spider.







The best part is people are always asking my buddy if his Alfa is a Scirocco. 








(Cell phone pic...it's also old...as I have E-codes ½ installed...







)
GO Tim GO


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I've got new glasses now! Muahahahha! They're a bit different, but pretty dang cool!!
EDIT: THE TIMOB IZ IN YOUR COMPUTER


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*









Muahahaha!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Muahahaha!

Whoa! Did your crazy sister pick those out?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Without his glasses, he missed the bathroom.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, need to know when you're going to be up here, I'd like to take the day off work and cruise up to Seattle with you, and we *have* to stop by VooDoo Doughnut before you're out of town.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

P42..

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_T...and we *have* to stop by VooDoo Doughnut before you're out of town.

Quoted for truth.









And Chris, I picked those frames out thankyouverymuch.









Anyways, we are here waiting for Potter and Charles to show up for dinner. I figured what the hell; Tim is bouncing up PCH at 0:dark:30 in the morning and Mike is bringing him a much needed starter, so why not send him off in style? I'm preparing filet mignon with fresh asparagus and scalloped potatoes. Charles is bringing some merlot.
There may or may not be pics to follow...


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Muahahaha!

You look mahvelous!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcindy)*

Hmmmmm.
Chicken for us...
Filet for them...
I see how it is...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Muahahaha!

The Timob is stylin'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Any updates on your plan for tomorrow? I'm planning on playing golf tomorrow morning and whether I'll play in SF vs San Jose depends on whether/when you're gonna roll into the Bay Area.
Would love to hook up and maybe give you some gaz money if you're gonna hook up w/ Neil... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Still no update for the "Trip and Schedule" page? Tsk tsk, the rest of us you haven't visited are getting kind of antsy! We need at least SOME kind of ballpark estimate








The Princess demands it!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

im sent


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Tim! I made you something, I know it's kind of lame but I thought that you and everybody else might appreciate it! Here it is:


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Hmmmmm.
Chicken for us...
Filet for them...
I see how it is...











I was at Potters today and was planning to go with him but decided I would Boycott the trip for that very reason. 
WE see how it is....
I stand with you brutha.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

OK Timbo.
Donation is made.
Thank you's are given.
Appreciation for the help and the company is immeasurable.
What you are doing for the Scirocco Community, Priceless!
Now an official member of the Vintage Rubber Team:








Safe Journey.
Many Stories.
Happy Trails.








Tune that 'squirt! Get some mileage!
The Wookie thanks you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GO TIMBO!











_Modified by My Old Roc at 10:11 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_
I was at Potters today and was planning to go with him but decided I would Boycott the trip for that very reason. 
WE see how it is....
I stand with you brutha.









Howdy Shawn. Hi-B-do?

TBerk
insane a couple good times


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

I've got one of those Vintage Rubber shirts...


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
Howdy Shawn. Hi-B-do?

TBerk
insane a couple good times


I used to know a dude named TBerk..........


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Go Timbo Go!!








It was great having you here, aand thanks for taking some time off of your trip to let SoCal soak in. You have a place to stay here anytime you want/need. Saafe travels my friend, and drop me a line when you get to Neil's to let me know that you made it. 
@Chewie: Yeah yeah....I'll do filet for ya next time dude.








@Shawn: You should have came out with Mike; there was a leftover steak.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Tim, need to know when you're going to be up here, I'd like to take the day off work and cruise up to Seattle with you, and we *have* to stop by VooDoo Doughnut before you're out of town.

I'm assuming VooDoo Doughnut in Portland, OR. If so, I totally agree with this. You NEED to have one of these doughnuts...
GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Hey, Tim! Did you know that Jim and I were talking about the Ariel Atom at our recent Scirocco brunch?








How was it in person?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Posting from the PCH, near the Pacific Missile Testing Center. Muahahahaah!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Still no update for the "Trip and Schedule" page? Tsk tsk, the rest of us you haven't visited are getting kind of antsy! We need at least SOME kind of ballpark estimate








The Princess demands it!









timbo... THIS ^^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Updated the schedule a bit, but I need to know some things... Things I had figured out until my hard disk crash erased all the names and addresses....
Who am I staying with in Seattle area?
Who am I staying with in Salt Lake City area?
Who am I staying with in Montana?
Is there anybody who can lend me a couch in South Dakota or North Dakota?

Here's veetarded's AWESOME dinner








Special thanks to Mike Potter - who drove one and a half hours to bring me a new starter since mine is acting up. (dying solenoid)
Today:








Where's da SimCity2000 firestorm?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Special thanks to Mike Potter - who drove one and a half hours to bring me a new starter since mine is acting up. (dying solenoid)

Just one more reason that the Potterman rocks! Awesome!
(did you get candy too?)
Dave


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for updating the schedule! I didn't really put together that it was so soon you'd be here, so I won't be able to take much time off work, maybe half a day on Friday, and since I'm getting my new address today, that means I will be in the process of moving, I won't have the guest room set up yet, but I can for sure guarantee a couch for you to sleep on.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from San Luis Obispo - Met up with Matt.e and ate pizza for lunch. Thanks for the gas money too, Matt.e!!








Now, CA-1


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

whoa! that dinner looks awesome...I think Will and I will get along just fine. Looks like au gratin potatoes, sauteed asparagus and it looks like filet.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Matt.e and Pizza!








A large rock! Morro Bay!








more at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Matt.e and Pizza!









Wow, I did not know matt e was invisible!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
A large rock! Morro Bay!
http://www.timbotrip.com/wp-co...2.jpg


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've spent a lot of time in Morro Bay, in the past


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is the most fun I've ever had on a roadtrip! Special thanks go out to all the CA people for welcoming me!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

GO TOMBO GO!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from San Luis Obispo - Met up with Matt.e and ate pizza for lunch. 

Did you see the famous Scirocco-monkey?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (79windy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79windy* »_Wow, I did not know matt e was invisible! 

haha! i'm sitting in the chair on the left!
hey timbo, it was nice meeting you and your car. feel free to call if your ever in the area again. glad you enjoyed the pizza. enjoy the rest of highway 1. your cell # has been saved as "Hooligan Timbo" so now you're an honorary Central Coast Scirocco Hooligan







.
he didn't get to see the monkey 'cause the rocco's at home waiting for a fuel pump swap.


_Modified by matt.e. at 3:05 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Does nobody appreciate the little "driving" scirocco image I made?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Updated the schedule a bit, but I need to know some things... Things I had figured out until my hard disk crash erased all the names and addresses....
Who am I staying with in Seattle area?


Well, if I had a place I'd offer it to you but I sleep on the couch myself








I sure do hope we can meet up when you get to Seattle?? What's your ETA?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Does nobody appreciate the little "driving" scirocco image I made?









I would - but it's just a mk1!


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Wednesday night there is a small gtg here (15-20min south of sf) if you want to stop by. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3128902


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Motorjunkie)*

Things to do in life:
Meet the Timob - check















.. and life was good!

Holy crap, page ownage too


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I would - but it's just a mk1!
















You give me that shirt back, mister...
That was uncalled for.
Will, take back your filet for that!
Did you hear what he _said_!?!


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_Things to do in life:
Meet the Timob - check















.. and life was good!

Holy crap, page ownage too









GLi_luva:

How did you get home so fast? That TDi must ROCK.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (1bd81roccoS)*

20 minutes to everywhere in LA .. er California







Oh ok, I was driving at least 10mph faster than I usually do


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (MrBailey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBailey* »_
I'm hungry now...









Dang it Timbo! That looks so freakin' delicious that I'm starting to cry a little. We miss you out here! When ya comin' home Timbo?








You ARE coming home aren't you??????? Better be bringing back some recipies that's all I have to say.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_Better be bringing back some reci*pies* that's all I have to say.....

Reci pies? Are they as good as _regular_ pies?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (passatcindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcindy* »_
We miss you out here! When ya comin' home Timbo?








You ARE coming home aren't you??????? 

Did he ever return,
No he never returned
And his fate is still unlearn'd
<insert boisterous Irish pub yelling of "B***S***!">
He may ride forever
in his sweet Scirocco
He's the man who never returned.
I love that song...


_Modified by smithma7 at 8:37 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_









very bouncy.... very toight....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

I put more pictures up from yesterday at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ah dood.... that brings me back to '05
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif big sur http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I miss the PCH...my old stomping ground.
I see you're planning on arriving in Utah next Wednesday. What time do you think you'll be visiting the capitol? I'm a bit east of the I-84 and I-15 junction. Maybe we could cruise down together, or at least get some food together.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*









....Just wow.
Now _THAT's_ a Scirocco.
....*Screw *VWoA for not admiring this!
Like to see the "New Scirocco" pull off that many miles.
GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_very bouncy.... very toight....

_"Vould you like to come back to my place bouncy bouncy?"_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Psh Timbo...








Happy now?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I have pictures - I went to the Golden Gate Bridge. Awesome pictures. Muahahahahahahahaaha!
I drove to Fisherman's Wharf, parked, and saw The Duck. The Duck is $32 - expensive, but I think it's WELL worth it. I'm on a goddamned Duck!! A floating tourbus!! Muhahaahah! Every city near water has one of these - but what other city could possibly be so awesome from the water but San Fransisco!
(and yes, I'm posting from in the duck. QUACK!!
@ Konomi : Muahahahah! Awesome!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have pictures - I went to the Golden Gate Bridge. Awesome pictures. Muahahahahahahahaaha!
I drove to Fisherman's Wharf, parked, and saw The Duck. The Duck is $32 - expensive, but I think it's WELL worth it. I'm on a goddamned Duck!! A floating tourbus!! Muhahaahah! Every city near water has one of these - *but what other city could possibly be so awesome from the water but San Fransisco!*
(and yes, I'm posting from in the duck. QUACK!!
@ Konomi : Muahahahah! Awesome!!

Seattle


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

fantastic Timbo!!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_! Every city near water has one of these - but what other city could possibly be so awesome from the water but San Fransisco!
(and yes, I'm posting from in the duck. QUACK!!
@ Konomi : Muahahahah! Awesome!!

How about Dc where you can see the Cherry Blossoms and the Monuments from the Potomac?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_"Vould you like to come back to my place bouncy bouncy?"_









"My hovercraft is full of eels"


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

RoccoRacer - PM me, I have some ideas on where to take Timbo for food.








Timbo - room in SLC is still good to go for ya. PM me again if you need a resend of info, or let me know if you still have the mail sent via. Gmail.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Mmmmm, dungeoness crabs.....mmmmm. I will NEVER go back there NEVER! Okay, may once. But I willl never return home if I do. I LOVE the west coast. I'm thinking Iris would like the PCH. Screaming along, 16Vs in perfect harmony, wind in my hair. DAMN YOU TIMBO!


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (PrimarchBentley)*

Timbo I saw you made Fisherman's Wharf. I hope you had the clam chowder bowl cause it's definitely some good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Caster Troy)*

Stay off Castro St.
Or go.
Whatever.
Go on a tour Alcatraz!
Grab me some Rice A Roni, wouldja?



_Modified by My Old Roc at 3:38 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

The Wisconin Dells Ducks are better


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Philly! 








Muahahah!! Historic trolley line!
Anyway, here is a picture:








TONS more on http://www.timbotrip.com


_Modified by timbo2132 at 5:31 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Thrasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thrasher* »_The Wisconin Dells Ducks are better









+1








Tim, while is Wisconsin......you should visit the Dells. Though by the time you get there, it may be a bit cool for the main attractions (water parks), but there's still tons of cool stuff! I still need to take Amber there....


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

How are you finding these incredible spots to park for pics!
Awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_How are you finding these incredible spots to park for pics!
Awesome.


He doesn't have fur covering his eyes.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wadder you 12?
Sheesh.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Wadder you 12?
Sheesh.

Last I checked it was YOU that glued a wookie doll to the hood.









...pot meet kettle.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*









Where are you now Tim?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

In San Jose for one more night. Then to Sacramento and Carson City!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_In San Jose for one more night. Then to Sacramento and Carson City!









all great places http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... have fun








my parents live in San Jose


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Konomi: You can has schedule!

_Quote, originally posted by *www,timbotrip.com schedule page* »_Day 38 - August 27th -Wednesday
Field Trip to grab Sacramento, California and Carson City, Nevada
Stay in San Fransisco again
Day 39 - August 28th - Thursday
Drive up Pacific Coast highway to Portland, OR
Staying with twardnw in Vancouver, WA
Day 40 - August 29th - Friday
Visit the Oregon state Capitol
Stay with twardnw again.
Day 41 - August 30th - Saturday
Drive up to Seattle area in Washington
Day 42 - August 31st - Sunday
GTG in Seattle! Get the state Capitol in Olympia, WA
Day 43 - September 1st - Monday
Visit Microsoft Streets and Trips Team in Redmond, WA
Day 44 - September 2nd- Tuesday
Drive to Boise, Idaho and visit the state Capitol - stay with boisemk1gti
Day 45 - September 3rd - Wednesday
Drive to Salt Lake City, Utah, Visit the state capitol
Day 46 - September 4th - Thursday
Drive to Helena, MT
Day 47 - September 5th -Friday
Drive to Mount Rushmore, South Dakota.
Day 48 - September 6th -Saturday
Drive to South Dakota State Capitol
Drive to North Dakota State Capitol
Stay in Bismark, ND somehow.
Day 49 - September 7th - Sunday
Minnesota - Minneapolis
Staying with Nataku and Konomi near Minneapolis
Day 50 - September 8th - Monday
Hang around Minnesota
Day 51 - September 9th - Tuesday
Madison, Wisconsin
Don't know where to stay in Wisconsin
Day 52 - September 10th - Wednesday
Driving to Chicago, Illinois
Staying with echassin in Chicago
Day 53 - September 11th - Thursday
Staying in Chicago again
Day 54 - September 12th - Friday
Driving to Columbus, OH
Staying with Daun in Dayton
Day 55 - September 13th - Saturday
Staying with Daun
Day 56 - September 14th - Sunday
Staying with Daun
Day 57 - September 15th - Monday
Driving to Charleston, West Virginia
Driving to Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
Staying with Raul in Jenkintown, PA
Day 58 - September 16th - Tuesday
Staying in Jenkintown for a Day
Day 59 - September 17th - Wednesday
Driving to Albany, New York
Staying with Julie
Day 60 - September 18th - Thursday
Driving to Montpelier, Vermont
Driving to Concord, New Hampshire
Driving to Agusta, Maine
Staying with crazyaboutrocs in Bucksport, Maine
Day 61 - September 19th - Friday
Driving to Boston, MA
Nobody to stay with
Day 62 - September 20th - Saturday
Driving to Providence, Rhode Island
Driving to New Haven, Connecuit
Staying in Torrington, CT
Staying with Brian 85roccoZ400
Day 63 - September 21st - Sunday
Driving to New York City
Driving to Middlesex, New Jersey
Staying with Sciroccos4life
Day 64 - September 22nd - Monday
Staying with Sciroccos4life
Day 66 - September 23rd -Tuesday
Driving to Trenton,NJ
Driving home to Philadelphia
Day 67 - September 24th - Wednesday
This slack day number 1 - this is in case I stay somewhere an extra day
Day 68 - September 25th - Thursday
This slack day number 2 - this is in case I stay somewhere an extra day
Day 69 - September 26th - Friday
This slack day number 3 - this is in case I stay somewhere an extra day
Day 70 - September 27th - Saturday
Driving down to Ocean City, Maryland
Nowhere to stay yet
Day 71 - September 28th - Sunday
H2o International VW/Audi car show in Ocean City, MD
Drive home. The end.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Konomi: You can has schedule!


Is there any particular reason why you're staying with Raul when you live so close by? Or is it just so it will technically all be one road trip?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Tim, I appreciate it more than you know! IM sent!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is there any particular reason why you're staying with Raul when you live so close by? Or is it just so it will technically all be one road trip?










It's to make it technically one trip.
You know - I could say that I'm staying with my grandpa!! (My grandpa owns the house and I live in one of his apartments)


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tim If you want to camp with me and a few other vw/scirocco heads at Shad Landing it's about 15 min just out side of the H2O. We will be there early Sat. Maybe late Fri. night til Mon. afternoon. I can have up to two tents so it's free for you I already have it payed for.

pic from last year....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Did I miss Michigan in there somewhere? Or did you decide to stay away from this not so interesting place?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Aw crap - I just plain forgot it!








Fixing that now...
EDIT:

_Quote, originally posted by *timbotrip schedule* »_This schedule is pretty firm now, let me know if there are any problems with the dates.
All Dates are Approximate, and this is a work in progress!
Day 38 - August 27th -Wednesday
Field Trip to grab Sacramento, California and Carson City, Nevada
Stay in San Fransisco again
Day 39 - August 28th - Thursday
Drive up Pacific Coast highway to Portland, OR
Staying with twardnw in Vancouver, WA
Day 40 - August 29th - Friday
Visit the Oregon state Capitol
Stay with twardnw again.
Day 41 - August 30th - Saturday
Drive up to Seattle area in Washington
Day 42 - August 31st - Sunday
GTG in Seattle! Get the state Capitol in Olympia, WA
Day 43 - September 1st - Monday
Visit Microsoft Streets and Trips Team in Redmond, WA
Day 44 - September 2nd- Tuesday
Drive to Boise, Idaho and visit the state Capitol - stay with boisemk1gti
Day 45 - September 3rd - Wednesday
Drive to Salt Lake City, Utah, Visit the state capitol
Day 46 - September 4th - Thursday
Drive to Helena, MT
Day 47 - September 5th -Friday
Drive to Mount Rushmore, South Dakota.
Day 48 - September 6th -Saturday
Drive to South Dakota State Capitol
Drive to North Dakota State Capitol
Stay in Bismark, ND somehow.
Day 49 - September 7th - Sunday
Minnesota - Minneapolis
Staying with Nataku and Konomi near Minneapolis
Day 50 - September 8th - Monday
Hang around Minnesota
Day 51 - September 9th - Tuesday
Madison, Wisconsin
Don't know where to stay in Wisconsin
Day 52 - September 10th - Wednesday
Driving to Chicago, Illinois
Staying with echassin in Chicago
Day 53 - September 11th - Thursday
Staying in Chicago again
Day 54 - September 12th - Friday
Driving to Lansing Michigan for the Capitol Picture
Staying with jedilynne in Ypsilanti, Michigan
Day 55 - September 13th - Saturday
Driving to Columbus, OH
Staying with Daun in Dayton
Day 56 - September 14th - Sunday
Staying with Daun
Day 57 - September 15th - Monday
Staying with Daun
Day 58 - September 16th - Tuesday
Driving to Charleston, West Virginia
Driving to Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
Staying with Raul in Jenkintown, PA
Day 59 - September 17th - Wednesday
Staying in Jenkintown, PA for a day
Day 60 - September 18th - Thursday
Driving to Albany, New York
Staying with Julie
Day 61 - September 19th - Friday
Driving to Montpelier, Vermont
Driving to Concord, New Hampshire
Driving to Agusta, Maine
Staying with crazyaboutrocs in Bucksport, Maine
Day 62 - September 20th - Saturday
Driving to Boston, MA
Nobody to stay with
Day 63 - September 21st - Sunday
Driving to Providence, Rhode Island
Driving to New Haven, Connecuit
Staying in Torrington, CT
Staying with Brian 85roccoZ400
Day 64 - September 22nd - Monday
Driving to New York City
Driving to Middlesex, New Jersey
Staying with Sciroccos4life
Day 66 - September 23rd -Tuesday
Staying with Sciroccos4life
Day 67 - September 24th - Wednesday
Driving to Trenton,NJ
Driving home to Philadelphia
Day 68 - September 25th - Thursday
This slack day number 1 - this is in case I stay somewhere an extra day
Day 69 - September 26th - Friday
This slack day number 2 - this is in case I stay somewhere an extra day
Day 70 - September 27th - Saturday
Driving down to Ocean City, Maryland
Nowhere to stay yet
Day 71 - September 28th - Sunday
H2o International VW/Audi car show in Ocean City, MD
Drive home. The end.
To Be Continued!



_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:37 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Did I miss Michigan in there somewhere? Or did you decide to stay away from this not so interesting place?

x2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
x2

Oh no we did miss it...day 55? Is right up there^^^^^


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, how good are you at tuning cold starts on MS? that's my only hangup with this thing, care to help out?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

@ neptuno - the formatting got screwed up a bit - the date is above what's happening that day. so you are day 54
@ twardnw - Sure, I'm not great at it - but we can figure it out!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'll be sending you a pm.....long story that I don't feel like posting on the board.


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

It was great having you over Timbo!!!! Stay sharp on the road mate, till the next round!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*

Thanks for having me!
I'm halfway between Sacramento and Reno right now.

I have to make ANOTHER slight change to the schedule - I was going to visit Microsoft on Monday - but that is labor day. They're closed!! So I'll visit them Tuesday morning, then head on down to Idaho.

I still don't have anybody to stay with in Seattle... I might have - but the info was on my old drive. Anybody?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Posting from 7,200 feet - it's like I'm back home in Colorado!!








I'm close to Lake Tahoe. I had no idea where it was before - I didn't even know what state it was in.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Drove up I-80. 








Here's a picture in front of Donner Lake. Then I ate some nearby tourists for lunch.

















Nevada. Note the Casinos.









Nevada has the crappiest state capitol ever- so many goddamned TREES!! What the hell - there's not supposed to be so many trees here. How are you supposed to SEE the dang thing?
















Back to Sacramento!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

TIMOB!
From todays Seattle Times:
http://seattletimes.nwsource.c....html
Should help you get a bit of a feel for the environment and names of the Oregon Coast.
twardnw - get the Timob up to Mt St. Helens! Should only be a couple hour diversion!
Seattle people! Someones gotsta get the Timob a place to rest up! Unfortunately, with three kids, I always have company this weekend. I will try to get lunch with you Tim. Keep your Seattle plans posted.
GO TIMBO GO!
Craig


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Timbo,
Hey dude, been lurkin here for a while, heard your going to be in the area. Well, kinda in the area anyways. I live in Yakima and saw on the PNW forums you are looking for a place to rest up. It is a two hour drive from Seattle to Yakima and I am on the mid-east part of the state, but if need be you are more than willing to crash in my extra bedroom, even got an extra bathroom I don't use that you are welcome to call your throne for the time being. 
Anyway, if that helps than great! Shoot me an IM if that works for you, or an e-mail if I am away from my desk. [email protected]
Good luck dude.










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 5:40 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm spreading the word for ya in the PacNW forum Timbo!
done son!!










_Modified by -camber at 5:44 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muhahaaha! Thanks, guys!
I'm here in Sacramento with Vento117.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

im pretty close to seattle, but i gotta check with my lady to see if its ok, im sure she won't mind








hit me up if you dont find a place brotha


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Oh, word? Punch Adam in the throat for me. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








P.S. Looks like I'm in escrow tomorrow...at full price (with a buy back of ~7k). I gotta find somewhere to live. Quick.









GO TIM!! 
EDIT: Rally, fkn hook him up dude; he won't piss on your bush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by veetarded at 7:34 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

i am north of seattle but your welcome to crash here


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

























There's a lot of Sciroccos around here!!


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







......for the visit, maybe "Aaahnoold" can balance the budget nhoowww.......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome progress timbo. keep me informed when youll be in nyc, ill meet up with you


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

if you need to do any maintenence, i got a shop in Tacoma you can use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

When you get here lets make sure I show where Goggle is at!!!








Oh and when you go to Oregon take some time to drive 101 specially near Florence OR. Go in a wild dune buggy ride.....60miles per hour on the side of a sand hill. Man you can not beat the feeling.... make sure you have winter gear it gets cold!!! It will be fUN and hit the Cape Peretua area. YOu will be amaized at the beauty....Oh and the twisties are fun there too...ask the hundai elantra we rented


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

yep yep on the northern Oregon coast; 101 up from Florence is some of the prettiest scenery in the country.
Cape Perpetua, and stop by the Heceta Head lighthouse also.
Bridges. Trees. Temperate rain forest. Carnivorous plants [







] (Darlingtonia? I think). Twistys.
Great stretch of road.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

I grew up in that area (Waldport). I love driving that stretch.

_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_ yep yep on the northern Oregon coast; 101 up from Florence is some of the prettiest scenery in the country.
Cape Perpetua, and stop by the Heceta Head lighthouse also.
Bridges. Trees. Temperate rain forest. Carnivorous plants [







] (Darlingtonia? I think). Twistys.
Great stretch of road.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

I've got a motel room/apt in Fife, WA that I won't be at over the weekend. You're welcome to crash there. Just let me know and I'll have them leave a key.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_twardnw - get the Timob up to Mt St. Helens! Should only be a couple hour diversion!

If we have time I'd love to do that, the south side of the mountain is only 40 minutes from my house, a bit more to the north side, but I haven't made that drive in ages. And if I can recruit the Timob's help, we might install my new springs that were just delivered to me at work, make it an even better drive


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

Why the throatpunch Will







? Crazy SOB. I woulda broken out my newfound move "the rusty fishhook". Look it up. Me and Niel were talking about spending the weekend Friday -Monday down there at Bonelli..........sounds like a pretty good plan to me.
Neat little Scirocco GTG last night. 6 sciroccos in a driveway surrounded by Donks. 
It was cool to meet ya Timbo. You on your way to WA i assume now? Good luck man.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (twardnw)*

Muhahaahah! Sure !








My computer is crashing again. I type, and the letters show up about 10 seconds later. It must be overheating or soemthing, but the fan isn't running on hight. There's a sstem process taking up a lot of CPU cycles, not sure what that's about Also: it's really hard to type like this - you can't see when you make a mistake!


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_Why the throatpunch Will







? Crazy SOB. I woulda broken out my newfound move "the rusty fishhook". 


Don't forget to check his oil.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (GLi_Luva)*
















Just playin with ya Adam.


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_When you get here lets make sure I show where Goggle is at!!!










isn't google in mountain view?.....







.......








don't trust it too much, is only for estimation, might get lost somewhere in "Oregon".......









Stay Safe & in Contact....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ......i'm gonna do this as 1 of my Life Goals.......








bummed didn't get to meet up?

send me a post card from "crazy horse" SD......











_Modified by dennis2society at 11:12 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_















Just playin with ya Adam.









lol, I know, Im always playin', Im just sayin.....watch your back at bonelli..........literally........your back.








haha, well I'll stop littering timbos thread, but Im just starting to get excited for Bonelli!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, I might need you to meet me at my work, got a HUGE project going on, and our client is being way too picky. I'll text you the address


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tim,
I will keep an eye on the calendar...
If you leave Daun's on the 16th, I will show you my progress and buy you lunch, or dinner, depending on the time.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Donsroc)*

you can look me up if you ever come to tacoma, wa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my couch is comfy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I made a bunch of pictures... but I deleted them...
















(I was trying to format my 4GB USB flash drive, and I instead formatted the 4GB SD card. No file or partition recovery utility worked because I formatted it a different file system type. So - all my California pics? - they are no more - the ones on the server are safe - which is good - because those are the only ones I need.
I'm not having much good luck with my 21st century technologies! This computer must be inhabited by the devil!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

It must have red innerds.


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

It's a Dell, right? That's akin to having a 'Satan Inside' sticker on your machine...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, where you at now?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Near Grants Pass, 252 miles away!









I've been fighting my technology for more of the day than actually driving.
On the plus side, I've done a TON of tuning on the megasquirt, reset the timing PERFECT, set the idle speed, fixed up the overrun fuel cut some more, retuned the VE fuel table a LOT. It got 37mpg on one fillup, 38 on the next, and 36 on the next (I'm filling it up often!)


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

OOOOOOO! Send me your MSQ!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Near Grants Pass, 252 miles away!









that's not that bad, I'm still at work, gonna be here for a while yet ( I hate this project btw)
and I heard from my girlfriend, the extra bed is at the house now, so we'll haul that upstairs and you'll have your own room.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Don't lie Tim...I know you crashed your sh*t looking at mostly naked women and listening to some badass Johnny Cash.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

He's 2 hours out








now the only thing to figure out is what to cook for dinner. He said anything *but* pizza


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Go with Mexican cuisine...
_I'm gonna shoot cockamole all over you faceadilla_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (PrimarchBentley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrimarchBentley* »_It's a Dell, right? That's akin to having a 'Satan Inside' sticker on your machine...









X2 . Ask to see my datalog for my few boosted runs. Oh yeah, didn't want to wait to reboot the Latitude AGAIN. So there ARE none.







My son's Inspiron is working well on it's NEW DRIVE. Fried a drive after like a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Those would be why I have an IBM/Lenovo.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Glad to see my tack's still hanging on in the great white north! Happy driving Tim!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm here in Vancouver, Washington with twardnw.
My laptop is acting freaking crazy now. When it's plugged in, it gets all freezy and slow. When I unplug it - it's fine. I have a Dell Auto/air ACDC adapter - I removed the 12v plug from it, and put the 120vac plug into it, and plugged it into my inverter (which I have with me for no apparent reason) - it worked a little better, but the feedback from the fake pixelated sinewave that the inverter puts out prevents me from plugging it into the stereo - and I don't wanna plug it into megasquirt in case that screws it up.
I tried to update the firmware on the LCDash today, and that was a failure. The Memory card got formatted accidentally, and the camera ran out of batteries. My phone is out of minutes. My stereo is freaking out and randomly dying.
If only everything was as reliable as a Scirocco!








......knock on wood...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Here's how to see what links to mah page
http://blogsearch.google.com/b...utf-8


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Go with Mexican cuisine...
_I'm gonna shoot cockamole all over you faceadilla_









well, we kinda went with Mexican, did breakfast burrito's. Eggs, bacon, salsa, avocado, tomato, cheez. om nom nom


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

What are the plans/date for Seattle? There should be some sort of GTG.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (B-Train)*

Not sure if you have things figured out already for your stay in Seattle, but I'm going to keep bumping the thread in the PNW forums until I hear otherwise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't think he's up yet








edit : Tim : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001613


_Modified by twardnw at 9:20 AM 8-29-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Jesus, I really slept!









Anyway, leaving for Salem now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

call when you're back into the Portland area


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (B-Train)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B-Train* »_What are the plans/date for Seattle? There should be some sort of GTG.

X2 on that, I'm hoping there will be something saturday?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We're going to cruise up Saturday, I would like to go out to Mt. St. Helens on the way, as far as I am aware that's all that's happening.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i'm off work until a doctor clears me to go back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got rearended in my work vehicle
i feel ok but my employer listens to the doctors(St. Joe's hospital)
I'm down for a GTG


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_We're going to cruise up Saturday, I would like to go out to Mt. St. Helens on the way, as far as I am aware that's all that's happening.

That's great! Give me a time/place to meet up!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Sorry to hear about the accident/glad you feel ok! 
Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

GO TIMBO! GO!
....er....I guess just _keep _going.........








How's the computer behaving?


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm here in Vancouver, Washington with twardnw.
My laptop is acting freaking crazy now. When it's plugged in, it gets all freezy and slow. When I unplug it - it's fine. 
I tried to update the firmware on the LCDash today, and that was a failure. The Memory card got formatted accidentally, and the camera ran out of batteries. My phone is out of minutes. My stereo is freaking out and randomly dying.
* If only everything was as reliable as a Scirocco! *








......knock on wood...










man, passed by a Silicon Valley & now onto Seattle, maybe Bill from Microsoft can give you hand??......








its probly needs somekind of filtering, since computer is very sensitive to the power source?
sent paypal for being in the 31'st State.....








Good Luck..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dennis2society at 2:14 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tim, did you loose my information during your HDD crash? I can put you on a couch on day (night) 63.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oregon - that's a cool looking state capitol building http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

Yo Timbo, which day would be best for a GTG in Seattle? I think the PNW would like to meet ya'. If you can pic a time I'm certain people would come up with a location. And someone should post it in the PNW forum. My two cents...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oregon - that's a cool looking state capitol building http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2! I think it's cool since it doesn't look like most of the others do. Go Tim Go!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (B-Train)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B-Train* »_Yo Timbo, which day would be best for a GTG in Seattle? I think the PNW would like to meet ya'. If you can pic a time I'm certain people would come up with a location. And someone should post it in the PNW forum. My two cents...

Totally, I'm so hoping to be there *tension builds*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I think sunday night? Location is up to you guys, obviously!








I need somewhere to stay for sunday and monday still.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Aw crap - I just plain forgot it!








Fixing that now...
EDIT:
Staying with Julie
Day 61 - September 19th - Friday
Driving to Montpelier, Vermont
Driving to Concord, New Hampshire
Driving to Agusta, Maine
Staying with crazyaboutrocs in Bucksport, Maine
Day 62 - September 20th - Saturday

_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:37 AM 8-27-2008_

Just so you know Timbo, I can drive to Julie's, from my house, and be there in about 7 hours. But, that is on interstates. Hoefully you will be leaving very early to do all of this in one day. 
Do you like Lobster?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Just so you know Timbo, I can drive to Julie's, from my house, and be there in about 7 hours. But, that is on interstates. Hoefully you will be leaving very early to do all of this in one day. 
Do you like Lobster?

Yeah, it's gonna be a long one... more than 500 miles.
Thanks for the donation, by the way!
And lobster? Never tried it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think sunday night? Location is up to you guys, obviously!








I need somewhere to stay for sunday and monday still.

Hmmm, I'm working sunday







It would have to be rather late I think...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

GO TIMBO, GO!!!








Hey...we've been getting a few extra t-shirt orders on http://www.jimbotimbo.com lately. I guess we've gotten some extra exposure from this trip.
Jim
(slaving away at the jimbotimbo t-shirt production facility in NJ)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_GO TIMBO, GO!!!








Hey...we've been getting a few extra t-shirt orders on http://www.jimbotimbo.com lately. I guess we've gotten some extra exposure from this trip.
Jim
(slaving away at the jimbotimbo t-shirt production facility in NJ)

That's just awesome news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

we're in castle rock, wa right now, just getting back from mt. st. helens. Tim is working on some photos right now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

TONS of pictures on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Love this shot








And now GTG will have a new meaning:
Go Timbo Go!
Chewbacca still hangin on?


_Modified by My Old Roc at 3:15 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Still have Chewbacca!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We're hitting an Italian car show tomorow morning in Des Moines, WA.
GTG AT THE CAR SHOW!! Hop to it!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4003234


_Modified by timbo2132 at 5:59 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I've tuned my Megasquirt DAMNED good!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Is that after chucking your laptop out the window?


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

he went through the airport here in seattle and we think the gps thought he was an airplane.


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We're hitting an Italian car show tomorow morning in Des Moines, WA.
GTG AT THE CAR SHOW!! Hop to it!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4003234

_Modified by timbo2132 at 5:59 PM 8-30-2008_

Sign me up! What time you gonna be there? Scirocco's are after all Italian styled.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Sorry. Have NOT been following this post (or many others for that reason).
I now have 2 Bedrooms spare (since Jill moved out) and a garage full of tools. All are welcome.
Humm... I feel a BBQ coming on.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (B-Train)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B-Train* »_
Sign me up! What time you gonna be there? Scirocco's are after all Italian styled.

Not exactly sure, but after 10:30


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

This shot is even better. twardnw did these pictures.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Not exactly sure, but after 10:30

it starts at 11 am
i could make it, but not in a rocco








my jetta's rear bearings are starting to make noise
i can make the show , then do the bearings
look for an orange mk1


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Doesn't matter what you are driving! SIGN DA HOOD!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

AWESOME PICS!!!!!!





































GO TIMBO GO!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_AWESOME PICS!!!!!!





































GO TIMBO GO!!!

x2!! The bridge picture is insane!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Damn it, timbo. You should've contacted me. You were within 5 mi of my house


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

IM sent!








I'm still here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm visiting Boeing's factory on Monday morning in Everett, Washington
I'm taking the 8:30 AM tour
http://www.futureofflight.org/
If anybody could come, it would be awesome.
They do not allow cameras on the tour, which sucks. But whatever.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm visiting Boeing's factory on Monday morning in Everett, Washington
I'm taking the 8:30 AM tour
http://www.futureofflight.org/
If anybody could come, it would be awesome.
They do not allow cameras on the tour, which sucks. But whatever.

i went on a field trip there for metals or drafting in high school
cant remember which, it was the same teacher


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I will meet you there Timob! I will save myself the $15 though, since even though I am not a Boeing employee, I still have a badge! I will just follow the bus in.
Bummer about cameras I know - so here is one to tide ya over. Copy it, because it will self destruct at midnight.
It is a picture I took last Wednesday, where the 747 wings have been joined to the center section, and are now being moved to the next position where the center section is sealed (it is a main fuel tank, along with the wings). This 747 assembly weighs 100,000 lbs. The same assembly for the new 747-8 will weigh (lots more). So much, that the ceiling is being reinforced to lift it. The engineering company I work for is designing the new tools to handle this heavier lift.








This move is the first time that a pair of 747 wings fly together. If the picture could pan to the right further, you would be able to see the balcony where the tour goes. Tomorrow morning you will be looking right down upon this!
Enjoy....and see ya tomorrow. I will try to give you a little better tour than the generic one.
Then lunch at Ivar's in Mukilteo after! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Craig
PS My cell: 2063514687

_Modified by OorsciroccO at 1:26 PM 8-31-2008_
Edit for pic removal. If someone wanted to make a big deal about it, they could.


_Modified by OorsciroccO at 11:03 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I posted my pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com - about 120 of them...
Timbotrip.com Italian Concours Photos


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

i didnt get there until 1pm
missed ya







drove around lookin thru all the lots


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

We went out shooting today at Iron Horse State Park up I-90 from the Seattle area.
Setup








Guns








Shooting























FAIL


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_i didnt get there until 1pm
missed ya







drove around lookin thru all the lots

Damn. Sorry about that. We met up with B-train and had lunch at 12:30.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Whoa! WHOA! Go back to the shooting story!
What happened there??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Whoa! WHOA! Go back to the shooting story!
What happened there??


The cops didn't like us shooting so close to the high tension power lines, Even though the entire area was filled with shells and casings and blown-up TVs. 
They told us a good spot to go a few more miles up the highway.
I'm typinig while we are driving uphill on a dirt road with washboard, in that Mk2 Jetta you see in the above picture. Hard not to doubletap the keys!!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The cops didn't like us shooting so close to the high tension power lines, Even though the entire area was filled with shells and casings and blown-up TVs. 
They told us a good spot to go a few more miles up the highway.
I'm typinig while we are driving uphill on a dirt road with washboard, in that Mk2 Jetta you see in the above picture. Hard not to doubletap the keys!!

Guerilla blogging. Gotta love it!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*

Timbo, where'd they tell you to shoot?
exit 37, 42, 47?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

He can't tell. There's too many holes in the signs.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, at all.
Has the timob been through mn already?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (hamradio)*

He's in wa at the moment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_I haven't been keeping up with this thread, at all.
Has the timob been through mn already?

He's figuring on Sunday the 7th for Minnesota.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Posting this pic, cause I think it needs viewing.
I like it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_He's in wa at the moment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM sent!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ruh-roh....he's going to Isabob's couch


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So, anyway, we went to the location that the police suggested. On the way, we saw them AGAIN!!








So we shot.
















And we shot.








Don't mess with The Timob








Shooting fest. Note the muzzle flare in the background, and the gun in the foreground firing.








Pistol...








Pistol firing off!








The Jetta.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Remember to put your weight on your FRONT foot and lean INTO the rifle.
Get a good shoulder weld and squeeze, don't pull.
Ask the cops how...
...better yet, let me teach the cops, and then you guys...maybe you'll both hit what your aiming at.








Oh and by the way...
Chicks shooting guns....








Anyone have a towel?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Looks like exit 37 off of 90.
Yeah?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (GoKraut)*

hahaha...yeah now I see the picture of the car. I can't believe thats still out there after 4 years.


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_Looks like exit 37 off of 90.
Yeah?

it was exit 42, tinkham road, follow that up a couple miles then turn right on 5510 then go up another 4 miles. if you have something a little more off road capable then my jetta its easy to get to. we were originally off exit 38 but the cops didnt like that so much







but at least they were super cool about it and actually took some extra time to chat about my guns. they thought the ammo i had were cop killers, lol. i had to convince him they werent so he wouldnt confiscate my ammo.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*

er yeah...47, not 37. see what I mean? *lol* I haven't been out that way in a long time.

Tinkham should be 47 if memory serves.
Looks like you guys had a great time







Wish timbo had called. I would've come out.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
<snip>
Oh and by the way...
Chicks shooting guns....








Anyone have a towel?


Mmmmm. Just them being GearHead type chicks is enough, but then not afraid to squeeze the trigger?... Man.
btw-
Has any one noticed Timbo blows through town much too damn'd quick?

Makes you think he was trying to hit every Capitol or something.
_TimBo!, come Back Timbo!..._ 
TBerk
we got more sites to seeeeee....


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twiztid_Tom* »_
i had to convince him they werent so he wouldnt confiscate my ammo.

what on earth had him thinking they were illegal?


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_er yeah...47, not 37. see what I mean? *lol* I haven't been out that way in a long time.

Tinkham should be 47 if memory serves.
Looks like you guys had a great time







Wish timbo had called. I would've come out.









EXIT 42 not 47. your typing like i do when im drunk.... which reminds me theres beer in the fridge.....problem solved


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*

Tinkham road is exit 47 too








You just went the really weird way.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (GoKraut)*

AND....I'm not as think as you drunk I am...


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_AND....I'm not as think as you drunk I am...









im officer sorry, i swear to drunk im not god!


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

officer: "sir have you been drinkin, i smell alchohol in the vehicle"
driver: "no sir i havent been drinkin, i just hit a speed bump and spilled my beer"


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_
what on earth had him thinking they were illegal?

my pistol is an odd caliber round 5.7 x 28mm and the ammo i have has ballistic tips so they look very similar to armor piercing ammo


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*

Dang it! I was invited to go with but no one said anything about chicks! It was great meeting you guys...go Timbo go!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twiztid_Tom* »_
my pistol is an odd caliber round 5.7 x 28mm and the ammo i have has ballistic tips so they look very similar to armor piercing ammo

ahhh yes, the "five seven" never understood the point of that round...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's the other good use of that 5.7 x 28mm


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim! you forgot the banner! If you get me a shipping address I'll send it to you.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the other good use of that 5.7 x 28mm









I wish SBR's weren't illegal in my state


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Timbo Reminder*

Just talked to the Timbo. So dude like I was telling you on the phone if you are here according to your time line on September 13th Saturday We are golden......... I must rally VW force.......... My deck could have some company..........
Who should I call??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Who should I call??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















ghostbusters!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (Neptuno)*

What's Chicago's ETA?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (Twiztid_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twiztid_Tom* »_
ghostbusters!

Somehow I knew and open ended question like that would yield said results!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

@echassin - the schedule is on my site under *Trip & Schedule* at the top of the main page. The schedule is far down on there.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I can't believe those puffy stickers are still on
















go timbo go


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_@echassin - the schedule is on my site under *Trip & Schedule* at the top of the main page. The schedule is far down on there.


9/10, got it. Afternoon OK? I'll have work till about 2 pm.
I'll see if I can rustle up a couple of the guys for some grilling.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*

That's fine - I might not get there till later anyway!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's a good way to make this page HUGE and not sciroccojim-friendly!
















For those of you that use firefox - you can get this FireVortex extension that can auto-resize huge pics in threads, and kill images in quoted posts. If you don't use firefox - it's worth switching for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3046153
And it also tells you how many posts are left until a new page!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Who am I staying with in Utah?


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Who am I staying with in Utah?

mormans hehehe hope you packed the purple underwear! and study up with SLC Punk


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Dude tim, you are awesome. Thanks for telling me about FireVortex!! You are AWESOME!!


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

It was nice meeting you while you were in Oregon! Hope you have a safe and fun trip back home! post up lots of photos!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt_marie* »_It was nice meeting you while you were in Oregon! Hope you have a safe and fun trip back home! post up lots of photos!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Katie!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

It was great meeting you Tim. Hope you enjoyed the Boeing tour & the Ivar's Clam Chowder! Good luck with the Microsoft crew tomorrow.
I will get you some of the pictures of the jet factory they wouldn't let you take!
Craig
GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_It was great meeting you Tim. Hope you enjoyed the Boeing tour & the Ivar's Clam Chowder! Good luck with the Microsoft crew tomorrow.
I will get you some of the pictures of the jet factory they wouldn't let you take!
Craig
GO TIMBO GO!

Thanks so much for the great time, Craig! So much cool stuff you do at the Boeing plant!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Seeing Timbo tomorrow!!! Yippie!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Dude tim, you are awesome. Thanks for telling me about FireVortex!! You are AWESOME!! 

it's been out, oh, a little while
did you get 3.0 with it too? if not check that out


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Seeing Timbo tomorrow!!! Yippie!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i wish i woulda paid attention to when he was gonna be in seattle. i most certainly would've made the trip over last weekend to have some fun


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

This new firevortex along with my new version of firefox is pretty cool! I have like a million emoticons now!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AspenelsRocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AspenelsRocco16v* »_
i wish i woulda paid attention to when he was gonna be in seattle. i most certainly would've made the trip over last weekend to have some fun









Well, I still owe you a visit and a







I'm going to have weekends off sometimes now so I hope to make this happen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

this is 89getlucky's brother....you should really come stay at my rents house when you come threw this way...i think you and my old man would get along just great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....he went on a motorcycle trip from here to alaska and around the states in 7 weeks


_Modified by stapleface at 2:45 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*



OorsciroccO said:


> Hope you enjoyed the Boeing tour & the Ivar's Clam Chowder! QUOTE]
> just for the record it wasnt ivars chowder, it was a place called walley's in des moines. unless he had chowder again at ivars?


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

hey timbo, you displaying the patch on the car as well?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (Neptuno)*

See I am confused...This thread mentions Saturday on Ypsilanti, but the timbotrip.com has you in Ypsi on Friday......








which one is it?









_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Just talked to the Timbo. So dude like I was telling you on the phone if you are here according to your time line on September 13th Saturday We are golden......... I must rally VW force.......... My deck could have some company..........
Who should I call??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (Neptuno)*

You read the thread wrong, the location is below the date.

I'm scheduled to be there friday - but I'm sure I can delay somewhere for a day.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Twiztid_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twiztid_Tom* »_


OorsciroccO said:


> Hope you enjoyed the Boeing tour & the Ivar's Clam Chowder! QUOTE]
> just for the record it wasnt ivars chowder, it was a place called walley's in des moines. unless he had chowder again at ivars?






OorsciroccO said:


> Well, it said Ivar's on the front of the building. And there were pics of Mr. Haglund and KEEP CLAM! signs on the walls.
> Yup. I think it was Ivar's in Mukilteo.
> NUMMY!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Who am I staying with in Utah?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Who am I staying with in Utah?


ahhhh screw Utah come back to Tejas instead!!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Timbo!
I bought a T-shirt to help you out.
Does that help you out?
Go Timbo Go?
GO!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Timbo Reminder (timbo2132)*

The Timob has left the building!!!
Thanks again for stopping by Tim!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Timbo!
I bought a T-shirt to help you out.
Does that help you out?
Go Timbo Go?
GO!

It does! Ya know why? sciroccojim is in the jimbotimbo.com sweatshop doing all the work!!
















@iroczgirl - Thanks for Breakfast! It was awesome seeing you again.


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an air matress and a spare room waitin' for ya. Sent info the first time via. Gmail, resending in an IM.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

@ PrimarchBentley - Cool - thanks! I spaced out on the Gmail. It'll be in there!









I visited the Streets and Trips team at Microsoft in Redmond, WA today. They gave me the new Streets and Trips 2009, a new GPS locater (It's actually the pre-production sample that they had from the manufacturer), pens, a bunch of Streets and Trips CDs with the 60 day trial version to hand out, and magnetic signs for the sides of the car.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Hahaha sweet! Free advertising for them, free stuff for you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's sofa king awesome! GTG!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wow, that's awesome!! And Tim, I have to say this is my favorite picture, if not the best one, you've taken so far on your trip, IMHO.








Very cool on the free Microsoft stuff!


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Twiztid_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twiztid_Tom* »_
my pistol is an odd caliber round 5.7 x 28mm and the ammo i have has ballistic tips so they look very similar to armor piercing ammo

What is it a FN FiveSeven ?


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_
I wish SBR's weren't illegal in my state









You could always get the civilian p90 with the extended barrel


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

That's so cool, glad to see Microsoft is on the ball!! Stupid VW doesn't know what they've missed, could've been free publicity for the new scirocco...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm here in Boise. Very tired. Timob must sleep!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

How's the car doin?
Milage check since the fuel cut-off change.
Sleep now, report later.
GO (to sleep ) Timbo GO!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Timbo, sorry I haven't been online much. I've been meaning to drop you a line/donation... I had a SNAFU at DATR this year. The Dasher overheated on the portable Dyno, they didn't use any kind of air flow fan on a 90*+ day







The engine is FUBAR. Either the head warped or the block swelled and ate pistons. (Great compression in #3, so-so in 2 & 4, and utter **** in #1)
I have to figure out how I'm gonna get the car home then begin the saddening effort to tear it all out and start all over again.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Timbo, sorry I haven't been online much. I've been meaning to drop you a line/donation... I had a SNAFU at DATR this year. The Dasher overheated on the portable Dyno, they didn't use any kind of air flow fan on a 90*+ day







The engine is FUBAR. Either the head warped or the block swelled and ate pistons. (Great compression in #3, so-so in 2 & 4, and utter **** in #1)
I have to figure out how I'm gonna get the car home then begin the saddening effort to tear it all out and start all over again.









Holy crap! that sucks a LOT!!







Poor Dasher!

It could just be a blown headgasket - hope for that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim - here's my pics from Oly.
(all pics clickable for hi-res versions)







_Modified by twardnw at 8:43 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Holy crap! that sucks a LOT!!







Poor Dasher!

It could just be a blown headgasket - hope for that.
possible... but it takes a LOT to blow a solid metal headgasket/spacer. Considering you can build 400HP 16v's with them, I doubt my lowly 7psi 150ish HP would of without serious damage to the engine/head. Would be nice if that was the case... I could just bitch to Bahn Brenner then. When I looked at MegaTune after they pushed me off the Dyno, my coolant temp was over 125c.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Timbo!
I bought a T-shirt to help you out.
Does that help you out?
Go Timbo Go?
GO!

I didn't get an order from you recently, Andy. When did you place it?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I didn't get an order from you recently, Andy. When did you place it?

But you shipped it, Jimbo! I have the shipping label confirmation - Monterey Park, CA.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

Sent an IM, thought I'd post here too. They called me into work after all (issues w/ the web servers), but there should be someone at the house in SLC by 5pm. I live with a number of roommates, they know you're coming, about the trip, etc.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (PrimarchBentley)*

Perfect timing -

The Timob for President! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by OorsciroccO at 11:15 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

see you in a couple hours, Timob!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*

http://www.inews3.com/topstory...76f21
He's got my vote!!


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beakersloco* »_
What is it a FN FiveSeven ?

exactly, it is the FiveSeven.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_http://www.inews3.com/topstory...76f21
He's got my vote!!

That's f'n hilarious!
Coming up from behind, indeed!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here in Utah north of SLC. Waiting for RoccoRacer


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

timbo IM sent!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's so awesome!!!!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (littlewhitebeast)*

Good meeting you Timbo!
Hope you enjoyed your Utah steak, and the rest of your stay.
Peace!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Speaking of the Timob for president (he'd get my vote too, btw)....
Tim, try and keep your timing on for your arrival. If you arrive early, getting to the capital may be impossible. The Nat. Rep. Convention is going on right now and a friend who works in the area said everything is barricaded. For every 1 person is 10 cops apparently. Window breaking and riots are also happening. 
http://kstp.com/article/storie...cat=1
http://www.gopconvention.com/
It ends tomorrow, but I expect clean-up and such to take a couple days.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Those Republicans sure know how to party, eh?


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*

Sent you a PM with an offer for a free lunch in Kenosha WI next week on your way thru.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_http://www.inews3.com/topstory...76f21
He's got my vote!!

^ I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
interesting he was in Florida, but didn't go to Miami


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









PrimarchBentley has an early 84 alpine white Scirocco with a blue interior. WOAH!! JUST LIKE MINE.... sorta.


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Nice pics, but now I'm starting to miss my early 84'


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Just realized - I can't find who I was going to stay with in Montana!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Hmm, looks like I'm gonna have to hotel it...
I have 1047.5 miles from SLC to Helena to Mount Rushmore - 15 hours, 32 minutes of driving, $115 in gas.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

It is Montana after all. Enjoy the big sky.









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Those Republicans sure know how to party, eh?









^ Why yes, yes we do. Notice that we have the milf on our ticket too. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_It is Montana after all. Enjoy the big sky.








^ Why yes, yes we do. Notice that we have the milf on our ticket too. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

First thing I thought was Dayum! McCain has got pretty good taste in women..... Palin is purdy. And fishes and hunts too. Woah.
Thump.


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Well, I still owe you a visit and a







I'm going to have weekends off sometimes now so I hope to make this happen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









sounds good to me
hope you enjoyed waRshington timbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Speaking of the Timob for president (he'd get my vote too, btw)....
Tim, try and keep your timing on for your arrival. If you arrive early, getting to the capital may be impossible. The Nat. Rep. Convention is going on right now and a friend who works in the area said everything is barricaded. For every 1 person is 10 cops apparently. Window breaking and riots are also happening. 
http://kstp.com/article/storie...cat=1
http://www.gopconvention.com/
It ends tomorrow, but I expect clean-up and such to take a couple days. 

Yes, please do! Plus, you want to see the secret spot, right?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Geez! First the Democrat convention in Denver, now the Republicans in MN! 
anyway: I iz here:









As you can see - the route goes all the way to Mount Rushmore. It will be dark when I get there, so I'll have to stop because Mount Rushmore is probably no good in the dark!








Anybody in SD?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's the blog post from the Microsoft guys:
http://www.viawindowslive.com/...25018


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Reservation in Chez du El T for the 13th


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the blog post from the Microsoft guys:
http://www.viawindowslive.com/...25018

^^ Nice work, Timbo! Good luck getting through the 'Publican Convention! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Reservation in Chez du El T for the 13th









Thanks Tony! We'll still have the house but we won't be around. WW2 re-enactment in Grand Rapids this weekend. I was so excited about the trip, I'm going to have to stop by before I leave for the event and sign the car.
Any idea what time you'll be here next week?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

own Timbo own!
er...

GO TIMBO GO!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

317 posts shy of being a truely Epic thread... 1716 posts since July? LOL


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

And when I awoke this morning, Timbo was already gone, forging onward into the dawn. Safe journeys man, keep on rollin'.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This crazy cropduster from hell was divebombing cars on the highway - note the bridge in the background!!








EDIT: also did the capitol








Current Map










_Modified by timbo2132 at 1:14 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

If you can't find a place to stay in S. Dak and you brought a tent, there are some nice KOAs in the area. 
Edit: 
Oh, and I think the billboards for Wall Drug may rival "The Thing". Stop in there if you get a chance. Free ice water ( was a big deal during the depression), jakalopes, tons of cool souvenirs....etc. 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:45 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the blog post from the Microsoft guys:
http://www.viawindowslive.com/...25018

Sweet! I see my little Canadian Flag is still on there and getting publicity. We look like you, we sound like you, and soon we will take over!! MUAHAHA
Go Timbo Go!


_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:00 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I already saw one, 40 miles north of Billings, MT on a small state highway.








Wall drug is exactly *400.4 miles away* from where I took this picture. Goddamn!



















































My computer is crashing every few minutes now, but in a different way. Something is wrong with the video card, it causes video corruption not only in Windows, but also in BIOS, startup, and the Dell Diagnostic Utility. Hell of a time for this to happen.







I have the most unreliable computer ever made.










_Modified by timbo2132 at 5:23 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

My computer is crashing every few minutes now, but in a different way. Something is wrong with the video card, it causes video corruption not only in Windows, but also in BIOS, startup, and the Dell Diagnostic Utility. Hell of a time for this to happen.







I have the most unreliable computer ever made.









_Modified by timbo2132 at 5:23 PM 9-4-2008_

Damn, good luck sorting the computer problems out! Maybe I can get one of my computer nerd friends to donate a laptop to the timob fund....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Damn, good luck sorting the computer problems out! Maybe I can get one of my computer nerd friends to donate a laptop to the timob fund....

You read my mind, my dear


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
You read my mind, my dear









You missed a golden opportunity.

_Quote, originally posted by *what Konomi should have said* »_You have plenty of those to choose from


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You missed a golden opportunity.


You're right...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, freaking out at all times like that probably means the cable running through the hinge is shot. My dad's 10 year old Dell laptop does that (who says they can't be reliable







).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
You're right...









I see you too have converted to FireVortex.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Shouldda grabbed a spare lappy, Timbo!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

At least his phone and car are still working.








Like I said: Next time is permanent.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

So - my second time through Wyoming, this time I'm staying overnight!









Hey Raulito!! I found where your wife is from:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

ouch


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well, I'm stopped. I did about 937 miles today. I'm sleep now.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

That was your longest stint yet!
Stop Timbo Stop!
..................Then Go Timbo Go!


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

cool, how far did ya make it?


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

Update the soemthingawful thread!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Todays Destinations:
1. My hotel in Gillette, Wyoming
2. Devil’s Tower in Wyoming
3. Mount Rushmore near Keystone, South Dakota
4. Wall Drug in Wall, South Dakota
6. State Capitol in Pierre, South Dakota
7. State Capitol in Bismarck, North Dakota
8. Theoretical Arrival at Konomi and Nataku’s place. I will not make this, the map shows me getting there at 11 pm not including any times I stop today, and does not include the hour I loose due to timezone change.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Ouch!
Careful, Timbo, careful!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Oh No!
Timbo don't start signaling for UFO's !
They'll take you away and probe you.
I think.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

How's your car holding up, buddy?
I know I've put like 3,000 miles on mine all year from June 07 through June 08, and had to do the usual little maintenance thingies; but those (now) ~5,000 miles I've put on mine since late July are really taking their toll on the old girl.
Tail wiper, speedo light (tach side still good), driver side door handle (outside), some glitches with the fuel pump and headlights (temp. fixed)...things are beginning to rattle again...and I'm getting some fierce gravel damage, too. Probably time for brakes and t-belt, too.
Can't imagine how yours is holding together.


_Modified by Kar98 at 11:39 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Kickass photo, Tim!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Right Click, Set as Background*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Kar98)*

Car is fine! Laptop could be better, but hey!







I think it's because I use this car ALL THE TIME, and have put 105,000 miles on it myself - 100k of which are ROADTRIP!








It's just insane that I can get this mileage with all the stuff I have in the car. If I took it all out, I'd get over 40mpg easy.
Anyway, Mount Rushmore. Pay no attention to the MG horde behind me.








As always more pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ Pay no attention to the MG horde behind me.

They probably just chose to all break down there at once.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be in Philly Sunday night.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They probably just chose to all break down there at once.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Awesome picture,Timbo! My wife flicked you the bird after I showed her your message, with a big grin though.










_Modified by raulito at 10:12 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*









Wall Drug FTW!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Awesome picture,Timbo! My wife flicked you the bird after I showed her your message, with a big grind though.









That's hot.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RoccoRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccoRacer* »_








Wall Drug FTW! 

Hey, I see a Minnesota plate! Didja get a mandatory "Wall Drug" bumper sticker?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I got two!










Anyway: Just in time


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

YAYY.......you are done with the boring states now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I already saw one, 40 miles north of Billings, MT on a small state highway.








Wall drug is exactly *400.4 miles away* from where I took this picture. Goddamn!




















































Told ya the signs were bigger than the place





















But they actually have a napa in Wall


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Ohmygosh this Topic is awesome, Timob, ohmygosh!
This is such a cool road trip thread. The shadow picture in the tall grass is the balls!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'll be in Philly Sunday night. 

Timbo won't.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Heh heh. Yeah - I won't be in Philly. I'll be hangin' out with Konomi and Nataku.

Amazingly, I am a day ahead of schedule now.
Tonight, I am staying in Jamestown, ND - that's 320.3 miles away, 4 hours and 46 minutes from Konomi and Nataku.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_
That's hot.









I'm sure it was a typo, but that's a pretty frickin' hilarious typo!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Tonight, I am staying in Jamestown, ND - that's 320.3 miles away, 4 hours and 46 minutes from Konomi and Nataku. 

Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to meet you tomorrow, even if I am dressed in my disgusting work clothes. With a tie. Ugh. Oh well, at least you'll get some good food! And I'll serve you







Oh and because you'll be dining with Brian, you'll get my 25% off








Woohoo!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muahahahaahha!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to meet you tomorrow, even if I am dressed in my disgusting work clothes. With a tie. Ugh. Oh well, at least you'll get some good food! And I'll serve you







Oh and because you'll be dining with Brian, you'll get my 25% off








Woohoo!!

How many pieces of flair do you have to wear? And do you wear the minimum number of pieces, or do you wear more?


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_
That's hot.








 ooppss! fixed!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How many pieces of flair do you have to wear? And do you wear the minimum number of pieces, or do you wear more?

I work at the Olive Garden. So that means I have to wear men's shirts and a tie. And then I have to have my "Hospitaliano!" button that has my name on it, below my left shoulder. And an apron that is discustingly dirty.
Answer: Too many pieces of flair.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Here's a useless fact:
The state muffin of Minnesota is: Blueberry.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'll be in Philly Sunday night. 

Drinking Philly beers and watching Iggles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

More close encounters of the Cropduster kind!!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Edit for duplication! OOPS!


_Modified by OorsciroccO at 10:35 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to meet you tomorrow, even if I am dressed in my disgusting work clothes. With a tie. Ugh. Woohoo!!

Work clothes schmerk clothes.
Impress Timbo with lots of FLAIR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_Ohmygosh this Topic is awesome, Timob, ohmygosh!
This is such a cool road trip thread. The shadow picture in the tall grass is the balls!

It is awesome. The Timob is living the dream!
That's not tall grass BTW - I believe them to be SUNFLOWERS at SUNSET!
And my favovite pic thus far...........
Go Timbo Go!









_Modified by OorsciroccO at 10:41 AM 9-6-2008_


_Modified by OorsciroccO at 10:42 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*









I'm gonna have to say that our state "Welcome!" sign is the coolest so far. Or maybe I'm just bragging because I live here?















Timob ETA: 1 hour!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Let me know when things are going on over there in Blaine, I'll try to wander over that way.


_Modified by tmechanic at 2:18 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*

Quote, originally posted by Konomi »

_Quote »_
Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to meet you tomorrow, even if I am dressed in my disgusting work clothes. With a tie. Ugh. Woohoo!!



_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
Work clothes schmerk clothes.
Impress Timbo with lots of FLAIR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Orrrr, just the tie and apron! Timbo?, pix or it didn't happen!

TBerk
slightly giddey from chicken salad bagels and a 'new' 1.6 sitting in the driveway... eat Timbo eat!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm gonna have to say that our state "Welcome!" sign is the coolest so far. Or maybe I'm just bragging because I live here?















Timob ETA: 1 hour!

Yeah Minnysoda is a pretty cool state. That's where all my Scandahoovian genes come from!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
Yeah Minnysoda is a pretty cool state. That's where all my Scandahoovian genes come from!

Ohh Yaaa, that's sure, them good hearty genes, doncha' know.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yaaaa. Ya betcha.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

MUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAH!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

mmmmmmmmmmmmm breadsticks


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I go to places that serve free breadsticks just for the sticks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Woah!! Random people sighting! AWESOME!!









_Quote, originally posted by *guestbook on timbotrip.com* »_
MJustUs23
September 5, 2008 at 1:11 am Edit
I would just like to say this is the most intresting thing I have ever see. I currently live in Roundup, Mt and was in Billings today and I seen your car. I made my husband turn into the gas station just so I could see your hood. Awsome idea. Have a great and wonderful trip.GoodLuck!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

So Timbo, how long are you sticking around the twin cities?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Staying though Monday night, then heading to Wisconsin. I don't have anywhere to stay there though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

It wouldn't be a good one to stay with, I only live 50 miles from the twin cities.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

A jug of wine, a basket of breadsticks and thou...

(hey, she's kinds cute, eh?) Seems women w/ Scirocco tendencies are always a better catch.

TBerk
I'm







like that...


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Well..it looks like you were within about 25 miles of my old home there in Park city utah Tim.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Cool!
posting this on 52, 'cause I WANT MOAR BREADSTICKS!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

that's great


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

timbo is looking for more epic-ness in his epic thread


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I only see ONE piece of flair. I'm starting to wonder about your enthusiasm..

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (79windy)*

Careful.
She may "express herself" with her own flair.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

















I retraced the black signatures because the Sharpie marker was not UV-resistant.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, I liked this photo, so I gave it a bit of a re-edit:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Holy crap Timbo!
You've already gone 15,000 miles??
Would you say you are 3/4 done?
Hows the car?
And who spun the blast deflector on the muzzle of that tank?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muahahhaahha! FOOD!








Muahahaahahaa! COOKIES!








Muahahaahahaha! DINNER!








Muahahahahah! KEY LIME PIE AND WHIPPED CREAM!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Muahahaahahaha! DINNER!









Gee... a GIANT glass of milk... wonder which seat is Timob's


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

















Freakin *KILLIN' me' *here ..............
Poor me.


_Modified by My Old Roc at 7:05 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Freakin *KILLIN' me' *here ..............
Poor me.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Ahhhh, so Timbo finally made it to Minnesota and cookies. If there's any choco-chip left, you can bring them to me.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hey btw Timbo, looking at your schedule and my schedule... we need to coordinate. Not sure that I'm going to be around all that scheduled time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hey btw Timbo, looking at your schedule and my schedule... we need to coordinate. Not sure that I'm going to be around all that scheduled time.

IM... uh, Phone call sent!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
IM... uh, Phone call sent!









are you going to be abel to delay until the 13th? say yes.....Im thinking a BBQ on Saturday, some locals, a hat?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
IM... uh, Phone call sent!









Phone calls are good


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Muahahaahahaa! COOKIES!










My sister had a job in HS working at Mrs. Fields. She taught em how to bake cookies. I know my way around a spatula and a baking tray and I tell you - that picture is _staged_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Muahahaahahaa! COOKIES!










better not let cindy find out your cheating on her cookies timbo


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

















was just there a month ago on my trip from tampa to boston. and then back to where i live in NH.
lol, me in my eastern boarder shirt with the gorilla in his south of the border shirt.










_Modified by KyleCrish at 6:13 AM 9-8-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_
was just there a month ago on my trip from tampa to boston. and then back to where i live in NH.
lol, me in my eastern boarder shirt with the gorilla in his south of the border shirt.










Sexy kinda.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

SECRET SPOT!!
















Cathedral


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Did you get a pic of the Basilica over in Mpls?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Timob Mk2 - Nataku Mk1 - Konomi TT


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

have you delayed until Saturday or are you still coming through on Friday? Either way I'd like to catch up with you somewhere, and sign that map of yours.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Freakin *KILLIN' me' *here ..............
Poor me.


There aught'a be a law, I tell ya...
It's basically an Armed Forces Recruitment Poster; 

_Quote »_ hey Sarge!, what are we over here fight'n for? 


TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_have you delayed until Saturday or are you still coming through on Friday? Either way I'd like to catch up with you somewhere, and sign that map of yours.

A delay! I'm gonna be there saturday, and I expect some signage!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We went to The Mall of America. It was HUGE!!!
















More picturarkeys at http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Sexy kinda.









lol riiight.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

William Cowans, I hereby banish you from my kingdom due to the fact that you have committed two heinous crimes: not taking the Timob to Disneyland and Wahoos. *grrrrr*


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't believe the great Timob drove within about 10mi of my house. I feel honored.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hamradio)*

Woah! I always thought you were older than your profile says. You have good threads!








Yep - I was around there on saturday.
two posts left until PAGE 53!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I heard it was only 1 post


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Timbo... want to help me setup a "Donate to Revive the Race Dasher Project" site?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWNAGE!!!










_Modified by Konomi at 10:19 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
A delay! I'm gonna be there saturday, and I expect some signage!









You bet ya....... are you gluten intolerant?








oh that previous post suck the life of me......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Here is to TIMBO and to page...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I heard about the cookies... but I never heard about the Key Lime Pie.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I heard about the cookies... but I never heard about the Key Lime Pie.









It was quickly eaten.








Amber yelled at Brian and I for eating half the pie before she knew what was happening!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Amber yelled at Brian and I for eating half the pie before she knew what was happening!









Psh, yeah! It was the first time making it so I HAD to taste some of it! At least one piece! and then BAM!! It's gone!! WTF?!


----------



## I6VALVEFREAK (Feb 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HEY TIM tryin to plan a gtg for u on ce u hit the biggest sate in the USA Providence RI lol any way was gonna have it at bbq place with friends from the local dub area shoot me a pm I know your sched. is pending but willing to work around that


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (I6VALVEFREAK)*

up up up
GO TIMBO GO!!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

heres to fifty three pages of this stupid thread...























keep on driving safe timbo. 
when are you going to be driving through Maine?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

just gettin in on 53...keep it up timbo, see you at h2oi hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Philly wasn't the same with out timbo. it misses you.








thanks again joe for the hospitality. next time tell Albert to not steal my toothbrush.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 53 pages for a tpye 53








GO TIMBO GO !!!
see you at H20


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_heres to fifty three pages of this stupid thread...























keep on driving safe timbo. 
when are you going to be driving through Maine?

His schedule/plan has him here on the 20th, but that is after leaving Albany and hitting VT, NH, and Augusta in the same day. Ambitious, but possible.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
His schedule/plan has him here on the 20th, but that is after leaving Albany and hitting VT, NH, and Augusta in the same day. Ambitious, but possible.

He'll be exhausted







Be sure to take good care of him there in Maine, yay for lobster!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Maine, yay for lobster!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*giggle*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Has VWoA made any acknowledgment of this Iliad at all?

TBerk



_Modified by TBerk at 7:46 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Has VWoA made any acknowledgment of this Iliad at all?


No.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

WOW! They let you put your car into that new particle accelerator? I guess the trip got sidetracked overseas somehow...







(Very cool picture Timbo!)


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WOW! They let you put your car into that new particle accelerator? I guess the trip got sidetracked overseas somehow...







(Very cool picture Timbo!)

Nah, I think he just needs to relay his fluxcapacitor !


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Philly wasn't the same with out timbo. it misses you.








thanks again joe for the hospitality. next time tell Albert to not steal my toothbrush.









No problem, Rob. Always a good time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You gotta keep an eye on that pup; he's a sneaky little bastard!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Well, I left Konomi and Nataku's place around 7am, heading for Madison, WI right now.
Thanks so much, you two! You made me feel so welcome! I miss ya already!

On a side note: I'm getting towards the end of the trip, and I have not reached the budget - I'm almost out of gas money.
If anybody could throw me a $10 or $20 through PayPal on the site - I'd love ya forever







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Or, even better, fill up my gas tank yourself when I come by! 

Also of note to anybody who donated: You get Timob headlight relays for the cost of the parts if you want them. (and the parts don't actually cost that much)


_Modified by timbo2132 at 6:11 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Holy Crap!!! You all (yous all?) came through before I even could pull over to check the Vortex!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

You can fill up when you get here.
And the car too


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not sure what I'm more envious of.... the epic journey.... or the food


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Thanks for the donation, Ed!!









Yeah, I've been generally loosing weight on the trip, but I think over the time I was at Konomi's place, I had a net gain.















BUT IT IS COOKIES, AND PIE, AND LASAGNA with other sorts of Italian food too!!









Oh, Nataku, Konomi, watch out. THE TIMOB IS COMING BACK!







I wanna see this winter of yours, sounds interesting.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Oh, This too:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Thanks for the donation, Ed!!








it was smaller than I had hoped








Have to watch the spending... I will likely be buying a new(er) engine for the Dasher project.... and maybe a Pickup and a Trailer


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_!

On a side note: I'm getting towards the end of the trip, and I have not reached the budget - I'm almost out of gas money.
If anybody could throw me a $10 or $20 through PayPal on the site - I'd love ya forever







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Or, even better, fill up my gas tank yourself when I come by! 
_Modified by timbo2132 at 6:11 AM 9-10-2008_

Oh Damn! I forgot to fill up your tank while you were here! Donation sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim, hope you enjoyed Minnesota. You came at the perfect time to enjoy our nice fall weather. We miss ya too and were sad to see you go. Come back soon, you're always welcome here! 
But now, echassin gets to enjoy the company of the timob and the trip must go on! Sooo....
Go Tim! Go!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, I've been generally loosing weight on the trip, but I think over the time I was at Konomi's place, I had a net gain.















BUT IT IS COOKIES, AND PIE, AND LASAGNA with other sorts of Italian food too!!









Oh, Nataku, Konomi, watch out. THE TIMOB IS COMING BACK!







I wanna see this winter of yours, sounds interesting.









You better! Or else I'll BEAT YOU DOWN! And deprive you of cookies. How-da-ya-like me now?!








If you do want to come back this winter, you are more than welcome. Just come during a time when I'm not in school, because then we can go do more stuff. Or if you REALLY want to, come from January 22nd to Feb 1st and we can go to the winter carnival in St. Paul. Really cool!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

More donations sent, Timbo.
I want more relays!!
MUUUHWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

Pluggin the timob @ google for page 53! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif comment #3.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

Timbo?,
How you gonna get the Roc to Hawaii? (Just goof'n)

TBerk







Go Timbo Go!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
Timbo?,
How you gonna get the Roc to Hawaii? (Just goof'n)


You're gonna buy me a big boat!
















Just did the Jelly Belly tour! It was more of a warehouse with videos on the wall, but hey, it was cool!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Just did the Jelly Belly tour! It was more of a warehouse with videos on the wall, but hey, it was cool!









Did they have any bizzare jelly bean flavors for sampling? My favorite part of food factory tours are the samples!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another note: You forgot your pie!
Non-ninja edit: 








Page 54 owned!!



_Modified by Nataku at 2:36 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

So stupid ^^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm here at echassin's place!!
Muahahaah!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm here at echassin's place!!
Muahahaah!

Glad to hear you got there safely


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm here at echassin's place!!
Muahahaah!

If being at Eric's doesn't give you Mk 1 fever, please check your wrist. 
For a pulse.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*

if you make it to Lewiston Maine on the 20th, Ill fill your tank up.
I wont have any cash but I got a full tank of super in the Subaru and a good length of syphon hose.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought I'd post something everybody can appreciate and relate to:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









MOAR on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Timbo! you need to pocket handfulls of samples for the rest of us!
oh, just installed FireVortex... OMG, this is freekin kewl!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

See? Awesome.

Anyway... Looking at echassin's cars:
PERFECT GTI. the seats are square, it looks odd, but now that I think about it - I've never seen a new one before! 








$400 Cabriolet. This is echassin's daily driver. Proof that ATS cups make everything awesome








Here it is, the legendary car. I should take a picture of my car in front of it because it's more of a Landmark than some sort of simple CAR.








AND HE PULLED IT OUT!! My god!!








Yeah, it's shiny, and perfect. Just as good in person as it is in pictures. In fact, it's better - because these pictures can't show you how original it is.








I mean, I couldn't even have imagined that!








Spanky original 1.6. The lovely square A/C from hell is there.








And he started and drove it! (back into the garage!)









_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:58 AM 9-11-2008_


_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:59 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

does he own stock in ats?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

echassin, shame on you! An undriven Scirocco is an unhappy Scirocco. I even drove Glenn today! Granted, it was to the hair place, but still, I DROVE IT!







*sigh* I love my little Glenn.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_See? Awesome.
Anyway... Looking at echassin's cars:
Here it is, the legendary car. I should take a picture of my car in front of it because it's more of a Landmark than some sort of simple CAR.
AND HE PULLED IT OUT!! My god!!








Yeah, it's shiny, and perfect. Just as good in person as it is in pictures. In fact, it's better - because these pictures can't show you how original it is.
I mean, I couldn't even have imagined that!










Some cars you almost want to smell. That S is one of them. Eric - someday, mine will look as good as that! Need to post up some of my "Rareaties". Mine wont be perfectly original though. All stock NOS stuff - but some Euro. Well except for the H&R Cup kit, and the ATS Cups. And, unfortunately - or fortunately? - my engine is not stock. The original owner put in a Techtonoics 150 hp 2.0L race motor in it back in 96. F'in screams!
I would much rather have just sucked it up and bought that one though.....would have been waaay cheaper.
I never get tired of looking at it.
Craig


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

We're workin' on transmissions and Hondas today.
I put the pics up on http://www.Timbotrip.com
Workin' on the Honda!








Chewie looks wounded. I find it amazing that the impact actually made him recline a bit!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is that a bee or some bug on there? Gross. Poor Wookie.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_*Gross. *

I knew you would say that, just wondered how long it would take!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Oh man! That is AWESOME!!
GO CHEWIE GO!!
Not too crazy about his Toupee, tho...little WD should get that off.
Would ya do that for me, Tim?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

No wai! 
Gotta keep it an accurate representation


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*

Wadder you sayin', there.........................Chuck.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Tim, if all works out for you time-wise and you make up here to Bucksport, I don't know what your time schedule is going to look like, but I did think of some things to offer to show, time permitting. Check out the fort and bridge, across the river:
http://fortknox.maineguide.com/
and of course there's lobster, and I may be able to swing a tour of a paper mill if that's of interest:
http://versopaper.com/about/Vi...id=29


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Sure! That's the whole fun of Maine! Anyway, thank you for the donation too!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

up up up

GO TIMBO GO


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

















shrttrackr's INSANE race rocco!!
Video up later (verizon too slow for Youtube)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'd upload more pictures, but my host - bluehost - seems to be dead right now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_No wai! 
Gotta keep it an accurate representation


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd upload more pictures, but my host - bluehost - seems to be dead right now.










You crashed it...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Putting the word out to the locals


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You crashed it...








haha.... thought the exact same thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd upload more pictures, but my host - bluehost - seems to be dead right now.









Powered by Dell I would presume.








_Paul squints at his Dell monitor hoping he hasn't jinxed himself. _


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, the pics work again! Hey, I just noticed Eric has a Bosch oven too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Bwahahahaa! Yeah. Damn Dell!









Aaaaannnnd it's still down. It worked for a second, then when I went to post todays pictures, it was dead again. Bluehost.com does not work either. Wheee!
Notice how Vintagewatercooleds.com ALWAYS works. Check out the uptime stats, it almost never gets even rebooted. That's because it is a SUN server powered by SALTYWEASEL!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

2.0L 16v bottom end with an 8v head? doesn't that essentially make it a 3A? LMAO!
Got the Dasher home this afternoon.... I hope to begin "re-"Build #2 soon. First the disassembly to diagnose the carnage, while I seriously doubt its something simple.... maybe it will turn out to be something simple.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_2.0L 16v bottom end with an 8v head? doesn't that essentially make it a 3A? LMAO!
Got the Dasher home this afternoon.... I hope to begin "re-"Build #2 soon. First the disassembly to diagnose the carnage, while I seriously doubt its something simple.... maybe it will turn out to be something simple.

No, it makes it a 2.0 8v with 14:1 or 15:1 compression!

I bet it will be something weird and stupid wrong with your engine. Something. You poor bastard!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
No, it makes it a 2.0 8v with 14:1 or 15:1 compression!
don't the pistons extend past the block? or am I thinking of the 1.8L 16v?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Turns out it has special rods, and custom flattop pistons.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

lets welcome this fool into our house.......
6pm gtg on 9/13/08 IM me for details.....for the locals








OWNED










_Modified by Neptuno at 11:27 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Tim
It was a pleasure meeting you and hangin out over the last 3 days. Hope you had a good time in Chicagoland. We wish you safe travels for the remainder of your trip.
Good Luck
Craig.

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_2.0L 16v bottom end with an 8v head? doesn't that essentially make it a 3A? LMAO!

a stock 9A bottom end has the pistons stick out approx .010" above the deck of the block. Yes, you can run them this way--- that is my backup engine --- it is 14.6:1 compression.
The frankenmotor that i am currently running is an early 9A block (looks like a 3A) w/ Carrillo rods (146mm Long === they were NOS rabbit rods from way back 10mm longer than stock), and custom machined diamond pistons. The pistons now are flush with the top of the block. The crank rod journals were turned down to accept the smaller rabbit bearings. The rods are so beefy that the inside of the block had to be heavily clearanced. 


_Modified by Shrttrackr at 10:35 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Damn you Neptuno!! *shakes fist* I was going to own the page!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Turns out it has special rods, and custom flattop pistons.
so... its a 3A with different Rods and Pistons?








Oh... Timbo, too bad you weren't in town. I went out to a bar tonight to watch my buddy's Band play.







The night _Started_ with a brawl and Stabbing... spent the first solid hour there "blocked in" by the EngleHood police and Crime Scene Tape


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The least expensive gas of the trip: Konomi's Costco gas of 3.42 in Minneapolis.








The most expensive gas of the trip: echassin's Phillips 66 gas of 4.14 near Chicago.








(4.04 is only with a car-wash)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Wait till you get to Michigan today. It's up to $4.59 here (premium of course).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Damn you Neptuno!! *shakes fist* I was going to own the page!!









Yeah? You left yourself out by a whole hour...








Double Owned

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Timob's car does not belong in a Garage!! ESPECIALLY NOT THIS GARAGE!!!








echassin seems somewhat disappointed in his city's showing... On a sunny day, this picture would have been AWESOME!








OM NOM NOM NOM (no Praying Mantis were harmed in the making of this photo)








We went and BBQ'd at Chris (Fein1)'s place








BBQ technologies








Thanks to all the Chicagoland folks for the warm welcome!! Thanks, Eric and family for having me!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

It is raining cats and dogs. Time to save gas and drive 55?
At the house of Neptuno things are getting in order....any special request?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Thanks to all the Chicagoland folks for the warm welcome!! Thanks, Eric and family for having me!

*Waves*
Our pleasure! Enjoy the rest of the trip and say "hi" to everyone along the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*

MUAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA!! FreeeSpreeeee is AWESOME!








Well, it is kinda rainy, but DAMN!!








THANKS XM, YOU HELP ME OUT A LOT. STOP YELLING PLEASE.








Number 38!! TEN TO GO! Muahahaahah!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Number 38!! TEN TO GO! Muahahaahah!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

I swear I can here the timbo approaching......I should go get F&F 3 so that we can have someting to laugh about later this evening......hehehe
later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Number 38!! TEN TO GO! Muahahaahah!


Soooo close!! You're almost there! Go Tim Go!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I swear I can here the timbo approaching......I should go get F&F 3 so that we can have someting to laugh about later this evening......hehehe
later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The Timob knows why I'm laughing.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Where in the World is Carmen San De...., er 








Where is Wald.... uh-







(I think I found him...)
Oh yeah; Where is Timbo!?!

TBerk



_Modified by TBerk at 10:21 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

he is sleeping in the guest room...I don't have the heart to snap a pic of him sleeping.....
I'll just make im waffle in the am....... to many Cuba Libres..... the timob could not hang he was exausted!
I'll buy him a burger...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

He is dreaming of a guy in a red & white stripped shirt with a goofy hat and glasses and a mysterious brunette in a red fedora and trench coat.
Mmm, brunettes.









Sleep Timbo Sleep!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Goddamn, I was tired!! I didn't even drive much, but I felt like I drove 1000 miles! - guess the rain wore me down.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Where to after MI?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_MUAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA!! FreeeSpreeeee is AWESOME!










Timbo, you could use a trim....or a scrunchi

















_Modified by bigtavo at 8:54 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Where to after MI?

Columbus, and Daun's place! (for the FOURTH time this year. Poor Daun!)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Tony invited all of the Michigan people in the area, and TONS of them came out!! Great to see all of ya, and thank you for the gas $.








Bra for Tony!! [email protected] gave this to me in Arizona. I can't use it because I don't have US bumpers. But tony does!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I didn't know Tony needed a bra


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Posting from rest area between Toledo and Columbus.
My digital camera is not very happy. The stepper motor that brings the lens out of the body when you turn it on is dying. I have to pull the lens out manually when I turn it on. After that, the zoom works just fine, so I don't know what's up with it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

the timob is driving cross the country, destroying modern technologiez


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
My digital camera is not very happy. The stepper motor that brings the lens out of the body when you turn it on is dying. I have to pull the lens out manually when I turn it on. After that, the zoom works just fine, so I don't know what's up with it.


Well it's obvious to me that you need to be a product tester. If Dell and your camera maker had you testing their products they would end up being much better than they are.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well it's obvious to me that you need to be a product tester. If Dell and your camera maker had you testing their products they would end up being much better than they are.


We need Timbo on the Neubering!
TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

CRRAAAYAAZZZZZYYY! !! Windstorm and Hurricane **** in Ohio!!!
















I swear, it's bad - these pictures make it look like nothing. But there's THOUSANDS of these corn husk thingies flying around.








All the damn trees at the rest stop fell over!!

















I called Daun - he's dealing with a disaster of his own, something about a roof blowing off the hangar at Moraine Airpark and damaging Brad's Grumman plane. Hope for the best!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Um...there IS a hurricane floating about somewhere.
...just so long as Chewbacca doesn't come off that hood!








G.T.G!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Well... damn. .... Yeah. I'll just let a few of the pictures speak for themselves.....
Dayton, OH. So far, so good.








The streets in Daun's neighborhood. There's trees down, power lines down, and general destruction. There's also a LOT of sawdust in various places, this is half cleaned up.








At the airport








This is Daun's partner Brad's Grumman airplane. The nose gear was being repaired, so the plane was being supported by an engine hoist, which twisted about.








The roof ripped off the hangar








A poor guy's plane (this has less damage then Brad's plane though)








This plane destruction is unrelated to today's events. This plane crashed here a few months ago on takeoff, this is the result.








This is hell









I'm here at Daun's. So far so good, but there's no power here, and I doubt there will be for a long time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiotv.com* »_100,000 Customers Without Power
More than 100,000 Customers are without power, after near Hurricane Force winds hit the Miami Valley. DP&L tells News Center 7 that it may take days to restore power to everyone.
Damage reports are coming in from throughout the Miami Valley as the remnants of Hurricane Ike are moving to the Northwest of our area. Trees are down, power is out, and shingles and siding are coming off of hundreds of local homes. Many traffic lights are out and streets are littered with debris. Emergency officials are asking everyone to avoid any unnecessary travel tonight.
Wind gusts of up to 70mph have been reported - close to Hurricane-force in intensity. The National Weather Service has canceled a High Wind Warning, but a Wind Advisory will remain in effect for the entire Miami Valley until 9 p.m.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

that sucks








hope that everything gets restored to normal soon


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

here is a pic I snapped the other night (sorry for the crappy pic, bad lighting).... the little "marks" below the 2008 are some of the visible blood splatter... that was an ehF'ed up night


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Is that hail in the last 2 pics? 
Looks like a hail of a storm!!








Sucks to hear about Brad's plane and the hangar, hopefully the power will soon be restored.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_here is a pic I snapped the other night (sorry for the crappy pic, bad lighting).... the little "marks" below the 2008 are some of the visible blood splatter... that was an ehF'ed up night

















Story??


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_







Story??
I got there to see my friends band play... a little before 9pm. By 9:15, 911 was called. Apparently there was an "argument" between two women there. It escalated into a huge shoving match, some guy smashed a beer bottle and began stabbing another guy. I think like 4 or 5 people wound up in jail and two people in the hospital (the one guy in critical). it was an ehFed up night


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I got there to see my friends band play... a little before 9pm. By 9:15, 911 was called. Apparently there was an "argument" between two women there. It escalated into a huge shoving match, some guy smashed a beer bottle and began stabbing another guy. I think like 4 or 5 people wound up in jail and two people in the hospital (the one guy in critical). it was an ehFed up night

I can hear you saying, "I just came to hear the band play! I swear!!"








That sucks though. I hope the people are alright!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I can hear you saying, "I just came to hear the band play! I swear!!"








That sucks though. I hope the people are alright!
yep... just another fun night at the Paradox Lounge. My buddy was like "hey aren't you glad I invited you? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "








Oh... and where the Drummer is now sitting, at the corner of the bar... that was my bar stool through the whole thing.... it was ****ed up. I did however have a **** view for what happened, the backs of a LOT of people. However the band had a spectacular view for the carnage from what they said.










_Modified by Southcross at 9:36 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Holy crap those guys have had a hell of a time of it with hangars. That must have been a crazy wind...and the theory is that the plane should be safe in a hangar eh? Now the fun begins...dealing with insurance. Oh yay. Hope the Grummy's not hurt too bad.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oooooh, I'm signed in as the Timob. Muhahahaha.... ('tis Daun!)
I spent most of the day yesterday helping out around the airport trying to keep the flight school airplanes from being *too* damaged. Everything got double-tied, cars were parked around as wind-blocks, one was even tied to a tractor. Brad's plane probably suffered the most damage - the roof came off the hangar and the doors started blowing in and beating on the front of the plane. So far the known damage is: prop trashed, engine baffling trashed, minor repair needed to the underside of the fuselage where the engine hoist hit it, one wingtip is damaged, and the ailerons are both screwed along with the mechanism that turns them. (torque tubes.)
I'm supposed to work over at Wilmington this morning so will be heading there shortly to assess damage there. Not much I can do without power so I'll probably be back in Dayton by early afternoon to start cleanup around here.
2008 just needs to end - it's been a crappy year all the way around.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Posting from near Brocks Corner, Ohio.
Heading for West Virginia. I'll be in Philly tonight.

I would have stayed with Daun as per the schedule, but he has enough problems to deal with as it is!! I heard on the radio this morning that the number without power is actually 200,000 - not 100,000. Damn!!!
Good luck, Daun!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Took a bike trip yesterday (which you can read about here
and took this Timob inspired picture!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

timbo, when did the trip become 21,600 miles? i thought it was 15,600








keep it up. let me know if your coming through manhattan


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Be safe Tim!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, when did the trip become 21,600 miles? i thought it was 15,600









It became 21,600 after he realized he already drove 15,600


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

Looks like Daun and Brad are getting a new roof or two.... Poor guys!








WV has a spanky capitol with good photo-op place!








Goddamnit! It would have been so much easier if it was in Wheeling!!!


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

nice to see you're still moving along, tim!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lagomorph)*

WooHoo! 1 more week (give or take) until the Timob graces us with his presence at casa de Morlock!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*

GO TIMBO GO!!!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

i've followed this whole trip, and i havn't posted once. 
Tim, when you're in middlesex, post up, cause i'd love to meet you and shake your damn hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Go!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_i've followed this whole trip, and i havn't posted once. 
Tim, when you're in middlesex, post up, cause i'd love to meet you and *sign your damn hood *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Go!

Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ Brad's plane probably suffered the most damage - the roof came off the hangar and the doors started blowing in and beating on the front of the plane. So far the known damage is: prop trashed, engine baffling trashed, minor repair needed to the underside of the fuselage where the engine hoist hit it, one wingtip is damaged, and the ailerons are both screwed along with the mechanism that turns them. (torque tubes.)
2008 just needs to end - it's been a crappy year all the way around.

Damn! Sounds like the grummy will be out of commission for quite some time! At least everyone is safe and things can be repaired.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm in Maryland! (ya know - that little panhandle part everybody forgets about.
West Virginia was really neat. You know the part we've all driven through near Wheeling - it's VERY different from Ohio or Pennsylvania - bridges, hills, neat scenery.... The WHOLE DAMN STATE is like that!!! Cool!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oooooh, I'm signed in as the Timob. Muhahahaha.... ('tis Daun!)
I spent most of the day yesterday helping out around the airport trying to keep the flight school airplanes from being *too* damaged. Everything got double-tied, cars were parked around as wind-blocks, one was even tied to a tractor. Brad's plane probably suffered the most damage - the roof came off the hangar and the doors started blowing in and beating on the front of the plane. So far the known damage is: prop trashed, engine baffling trashed, minor repair needed to the underside of the 
fuselage where the engine hoist hit it, one wingtip is damaged, and the ailerons are both screwed along with the mechanism that turns them. (torque tubes.)

Damn, that really sucks! I wish you luck getting everything sorted out. What a mess.....

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
2008 just needs to end - it's been a crappy year all the way around.

Tell me about it. Actually 2007 and 2008 sucked ass. Seems like it's been that way for a lot of people.... I just hope 2009 brings a new beginning and not a continuation of this hell.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in Maryland! (ya know - that little panhandle part everybody forgets about.


that little panhandle part is where meghans family is from....for what it worth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in Maryland! (ya know - that little panhandle part everybody forgets about.
West Virginia was really neat. You know the part we've all driven through near Wheeling - it's VERY different from Ohio or Pennsylvania - bridges, hills, neat scenery.... The WHOLE DAMN STATE is like that!!! *Wild and wonderful!*

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The WHOLE DAMN STATE is like *Deliverance!!! *queue Banjo Music**
double fixed

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I just hope 2009 brings a new beginning and not a continuation of this hell.









Depends on who gets elected president. That's my two cents!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Muahahahahahaahahahaahah!! I'm back in my state!! (er, Commonwealth!!!)

Pennsylvania welcomes me. Well, thanks!
















McConnellsburg!! (My last name is McConnell)








This is the most kickass capitol, and kickass capitol picture EVAR!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!








River and stuff...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yay for being home again! For a day anyway


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Tim,
Sorry that I was too late and missed you today. I was expecting tomorrow but understand about the weather....pretty freakish.
Hope Daun has things under control to the best of his ability and sorry about the damage. 
I cover the state of WV as a sales territory. It truly is a beautiful state in regards to geography.....mountains, rivers ( white water rafting ) and although it gets a bad rap...people are really friendly. Yes...some a bit backword and some a bit trashy. I have been other places where people are extremely rude....seems not to happen here.

I hope the semi-trucks did not run over you as you made your trek down Rt.35 to get to Charleston. It is the only way for freight to get between Columbus and Charlotte. The trucks s^ck along that two lane stretch. 
Best of luck on your travels...








Don


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

getting sh!t done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

WV has a spanky capitol with good photo-op place!








Oh yeah....I meant to tell you, the WV capitol building got a makeover two / three years ago. They covered the dome with white plastic to redo to gold guilding.
From the freeway, it looked like a huge condom. I am suprised nobody from the news networks made fun of that.








Don


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Timob must sleep now, near Philadelphia... Tomorrow I am going to New York City, but not in the Scirocco. My Grandpa wants to take pictures of the QE2 on one of the last cruises before it becomes a museum hotel circus thingie in Dubai


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ Tomorrow I am going to New York City 


Swing by Barneys, Jeffrey and Bergdorf for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish I lived near NYC


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ That was me if you didn't figure that out already


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Timob must sleep now, near Philadelphia...

ya timbo is home, even if his journey is not done yet


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ That was me if you didn't figure that out already










Well, if you were to take a little vacation out here....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Dude it was nice having you over. Daisy sure liked you!
Happy trails








I also like to thank alls that showed up in my garage to see timbo.
A special thank you to Lynn and Mike for bringing some superb snacks. Lynn people http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your cupcakes


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:19 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Yes, and big thank you to the Michigan people for the donations in the Timob Jar!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yes, and big thank you to the Michigan people for the donations in the Timob Jar!!









I was closing the garage when everyone left and I broke that jar http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
This is Daun's partner Brad's Grumman airplane. The nose gear was being repaired, so the plane was being supported by an engine hoist, which twisted about.










This is a sad sight to see, the weather has been so crazy this year







I hope this ends and Brad's plane will make a speedy recovery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I meant to say someting about that. I am sorry to hear about this mess at Daun's and Brad's.......
Hang in there guys! and call if you need me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

Timbo, do you have an ETA for swinging through Concord NH on Friday the 19th? Would like to meet up and buy you a tank of gas. I will be in class all day but have a lunch break from 11:30 to 1 and will be close by.
GO Timbo GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

Yo timbo....
have you had a chance to upload that video of my moto running ?? i'd like to post a link to it on my build thread.








thanks
Craig


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shrttrackr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrttrackr* »_Yo timbo....
have you had a chance to upload that video of my moto running ?? i'd like to post a link to it on my build thread.








thanks
Craig


Now that I have REAL internet, I can upload easy!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARxo7udg-lQ

Also, here's a video of echassin riding around the FREEEEESPREEEE!!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxItFX4teHo


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey!! A Scirocco!!








I'm driving up to New York with my grandpa, my cousin, and a co-worker from Just Cruises, a member of the Steamship Historical Society of America.
The car is a 2000 Subaru Forrester with warped brake rotors, bad wheelbearings, CEL on, and a TOTALLY dead clutch.








This is the USS Intrepid. It's an Aircraft Carrier that was converted into an air and space museum. It is currently undergoing restoration in New Jersey








we got on the Staten Island Ferry to get to Manhattan. This may seem like an awesome picture, until you realize that you can take this picture every 30 minutes on eastbound ferries








In Battery Park - a park on the southwestern tip of Manhattan - there was some street entertainment.








This is a "Large Hot Dog" - two small hotdogs on one bun. It was quite good though.








This is the sculpture that used to stand between the twin towers of the World Trade Center. The sculpture escaped largely undamaged from the wreckage, and it was moved to Battery Park as a monument.








So, we went on the subway up to midtown, and got on a little ferry to NJ. There's also a Tugboat in the picture that's going up to help the Queen Elizibeth 2 out of her slip. (HOT!)








I'm sending a text message to Konomi, telling her that Brian and her should come out and visit, I'll take you to NY!!








The Coasties are makin' sure nobody's gonna mess with the Queen.








This ship next to the QE2 is the Crystal Cruises ship Symphony. She's not scheduled to depart until 8pm tonight.
Crystal Symphony is a Luxury Cruise ship - a much higher class than something from Carnival or Royal Caribbean.
Launched: 1995
Tonnage: 51,044 gross tons
Legnth: 781ft Beam (width): 99 ft
Max Speed: 20 knots
Capacity: 940 passengers Crew: 545
Queen Elizabeth 2 is an Ocean Liner of of the British company Cunard Lines - some people still consider Cunard to be THE standard for a trip on a ship, what with British service and all.
Launched: 1967
Tonnage: 70,327
Legnth: 962.9ft Beam (width):105.1 ft
Max Speed: 34 knots (and can even go 20 knots BACKWARDS)
Capacity: 1,892 Crew: 1,015
There she goes!! This is the second-to-last time the QE2 will be in New York. A sad day for sure. Then she will go to Dubai and be a museum/hotel/resort.








The Timob approves of this Ferrry








The Duck in NY looks a bit scary - there's so much river traffic here - I'd be afraid for my life!!








There's a street festival going on in Little Italy right now called The Feast of San Gennaro. It was awesome!!








Then we got to our awesome Little Italy restaurant called Benito II.








Here is my dinner - Tortellini with Cheese, cream, and meat in an alfredo sauce. Heart-attack heaven!








The Church in Little Italy is called MOST PRECIOUS BLOOD CHURCH. That's freaking awesome.








There goes the Crystal Symphony. We just happened to time the ferry perfect for the Symphony to cross our path. AWESOME!











_Modified by timbo2132 at 2:04 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here is my dinner - Tortellini with Cheese, cream, and meat in an alfredo sauce. Heart-attack heaven!

















thanks for making me hungry


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

looks like i picked a hell of day to be stuck at work


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The car is a 2000 Subaru Forrester with warped brake rotors, bad wheelbearings, CEL on, and a TOTALLY dead clutch.


Wow, sounds like a ticking time bomb....


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
This is a "Large Hot Dog" - two small hotdogs on one bun. It was quite good though.










That....my friend.....is awesome...

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm sending a text message to Konomi, telling her that Brian and her should come out and visit, I'll take you to NY!!










Hell yes! I'll take ya to Wakiya (best Chinese food evar!), then maybe the Rose Bar afterwards.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh my gosh...that dish looks AMAZING. My favorite food EVAR!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

gah, dirty water hot dogs. i hate you dude.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Looks like fun Timbo. I really need to visit NYC someday. I've never been.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm sending a text message to Konomi, telling her that Brian and her should come out and visit, I'll take you to NY!!









I've never seen the Timob with hair! Looks good, buddy...


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_There she goes!! This is the second-to-last time the QE2 will be in New York. A sad day for sure. Then she will go to Dubai and be a museum/hotel/resort.









Tim, *great* photo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Hey Tim!
Erin and I are heading up to Maine on Friday 9/19. We're driving from Philly to Boothbay Harbor. We're picking Erin's Mom up in Portland, but keep an eye out for us on 295 between Portland and Brunswick. We should be in Portland in the early afternoon.
Maybe we'll see you on the road!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looks like fun Timbo. I really need to visit NYC someday. I've never been.

yes New York City is a Great place to visit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , you should go someday









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome photos Timbo, I'm jealous wish I could visit NYC again soon


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pic 1 - that is the exact opposite of what my car looks like right now. Trippy. (Light silver Mk1 w/ a Dark Driver's Door.)
QE2 Leaving her slip; Wasn't it parked out here in San Diego, CA for awhile? If so I've been on it. (I was a kid at the time.)
Dude, how are you taking these great pictures with a worn out camera? 
Roc Timbo Roc!

TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
Dude, how are you taking these great pictures with a worn out camera? 



Most of the pics were with my camera. But it ran out of batteries right as the QE2 was leaving the slip, so I took the rest of those pictures with my Grandpa's Nikon D40x with a 200mm lens. He was using his video camera.
He has 8mm film movies of the FIRST time the QE2 came to New York!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
He has 8mm film movies of the FIRST time the QE2 came to New York!!

Now THAT is cool!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Hey Tim!
Erin and I are heading up to Maine on Friday 9/19. We're driving from Philly to Boothbay Harbor. We're picking Erin's Mom up in Portland, but keep an eye out for us on 295 between Portland and Brunswick. We should be in Portland in the early afternoon.
Maybe we'll see you on the road!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah the memories...I used to live in Boothbay Harbor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

So does that mean that you are home there Timob?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nope, I was at Raul's place!! Raul has been busy with Restaurant week down in Center City, so I was actually doing laundry at my own place for much of the last day.
poor Raul!








With no Timob around to kick his ass, Raul's Scirocco is STILL broken since Cincy!








Then I met sciroccojim in NJ and he bought me a Cafe California wrap!
















Jim has a nice tunaburger








Welcome to NY, again!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Jim has a nice tunaburger








I just ate and your making me hungry again


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Timbo, I sent you an email with some questions on the Maine part of the trip. Did you get it?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Timbo, I sent you an email with some questions on the Maine part of the trip. Did you get it?

Sorry about that! Phonecall sent!









Anyway, I am here at rocco_julie's place, workin' on da megasquirt, looking at a Scirocco that has not just ONE screen like mine, but THREE!! ...NICE!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

Anyone can post on this one: Care and feeding of the Timob. What is his beverage of choice? I see milk in quite a few pics, so if that is it, what type? Major dislikes in the food dept?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Anyone can post on this one: Care and feeding of the Timob. What is his beverage of choice? I see milk in quite a few pics, so if that is it, what type? Major dislikes in the food dept?

Timob likes Milk. I tried to quit soda drinks, but if you have them, I'll drink you out of house and home. I do not drink any alcoholic product unless you are *Veetarded*. 
Food? whatever. If you get near me with oranges or orange juice, I'll kill ya! (bad childhood experience)

And my love of cookies has been greatly exaggerated!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Timob likes Milk. I tried to quit soda drinks, but if you have them, I'll drink you out of house and home. I do not drink any alcoholic product unless you are *Veetarded*. 
Food? whatever. If you get near me with oranges or orange juice, I'll kill ya! (bad childhood experience)

And my love of cookies has been greatly exaggerated!









Cool, I got the impression somewhere that you don't drink alcohol. Not a problem. What type of milk? Mtl Marc just IMed me and when it came through three others followed it through, your's included(from 3 days ago). Gotta love that.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oh, and now I see Marc's IM was also from 3 days ago. Arggghh.
Now on to a very serious question for those of you in NJ and MD. Can I find Paulaner, Hacker Pschorr or Lowenbrau beer in your states? Not the Wheat or darks, but the lighter or "Helles" beer. That is something I can't get up here and really want some.
Also, does anyone have a spare 100mm drive flange they want to sell?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*









Albany is even scarier in person.








It's really just disturbing!!
The capitol looks like a dang haunted house!
















Looks like this guy was on a road trip as well








Julie took me to the Windmill diner, and it was good.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Albany is even scarier in person.
Julie took me to the Windmill diner, and it was good.









This year, on the way to Cincy, was the first time I didn't encounter rain so heavy you couldn't see 20' in front of you in Albany. So I don't care for it much.
I agree, she's taken me there twice, and always good food.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_And my love of cookies has been greatly exaggerated!









*GASP*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh, and OWN!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Seems like years ago, but this was in MAY!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3837843
The Timob has put his dreams INTO EFFECT!








I want to thank you all for helping me make this possible.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

I conclude that the man is seriously disturbed. I'd say it outloud but he's sitting 4 feet from me


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

That was funny reading that. I like how I said you should put up a donation website. Guess that was a good idea.








The memories you'll have from doing this will last a lifetime and you'll never regret not doing it now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh, and OWN!!!!!!


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAKKKKKK! You need a picture......like this......


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

You have the 2000th post. YOU HAVE MADE THE THREAD EPIC!!


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

you're in my state tomorrow. too bad you won't be around when i get out of school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

DuneCat kicks arse!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You have the 2000th post. YOU HAVE MADE THE THREAD EPIC!!


Awesome! With a pic of Dunecat no less!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm on I-87N in New York, heading for Montpelier, VT. Mtl-Marc will meet me there!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2132)*

GO TIMBO GO!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!!! I AM NOW TheTimob











_Modified by TheTimob at 11:16 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

more pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com including pretty leaf-changing action








I IZ TheTimob!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Calling favors in ah..........


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, love the new screen name


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_haha, love the new screen name

x100909910191


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*








for mr lee, whose typo in the Cincy thread started the entire Timob thing.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

GO *TIMOB* GO!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

New Hampshire!!








The little states are easy!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!!! I AM NOW TheTimob








_Modified by TheTimob at 11:16 AM 9-19-2008_


YEEEEESSSS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!!! I AM NOW TheTimob








_Modified by TheTimob at 11:16 AM 9-19-2008_
SOOOWEEET!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Hurt myself laughing over the Dunecat.








So, how long will it be before Timbo morphs into T-Mob! doh!, too late!









TBerk


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

Wish I would have checked this thread earlier, Montpelier is only about 30 minutes from here. You lucked out and got a nice day here in VT, kind of rare this year ;-)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*









The State Beverage of Maine is Moxie. I already had some Moxie this trip, in Oklahoma! Neato!!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

whoa, new SN for TheTimob.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (RoccoRacer)*

GO TheTimob GO!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
The State Beverage of Maine is Moxie. I already had some Moxie this trip, in Oklahoma! Neato!!










Wow, they still make Moxie?! I haven't had that in a ****'s age. 
Timob - remember what I said about eating a lobster! And pics are required!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

50 posts to go to beat the "rocco pics" thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Timob - remember what I said about eating a lobster! And pics are required!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully the Timob isn't allergic to shellfish


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
The State Beverage of Maine is Moxie. I already had some Moxie this trip, in Oklahoma! Neato!!









Moxie = win. You need to get a Moxie logo for your hood.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Wow, they still make Moxie?! I haven't had that in a ****'s age. 
Timob - remember what I said about eating a lobster! And pics are required!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, they still make Moxie, mostly old timers and the very rural folk(Not necessarily, red necks, but not far from it) seem to drink it. Saves me from picking some up for him. I did get some seaweed tortilla chips and whoopie pies. 
The lobsters are in the fridge, waiting on the Timob, and they are quite lively, though small.
Editing for bad spelling....


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 2:04 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

You know you're a Minnesota native when you say weird things like:

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Wow, they still make Moxie?! I haven't had that in *a ****'s age*.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know you're a Minnesota native when you say weird things like:


LOL!! You'll start talking like that too in a year or two!








Anyway:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_hopefully the Timob isn't allergic to shellfish









I served him some shrimp on one of his visits here. While he didn't care for it, he didn't go into anaflactic shock


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
LOL!! You'll start talking like that too in a year or two!










You're a-cruisin' for a-brusin', buddy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I IZ TheTimob!!









Just think, just one year ago today, you had NO idea that you would be TheTimob. And no idea about this trip either. My year's been great, unlike some others on here, so I cannot complain. For one, oh never mind, you're all sick of hearing about it.







But someone got her new plates registered today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Okay, I will properly edit this for ownage tomorrow......promise









_Modified by punchbug at 4:49 PM 9-19-2008_

Here ya go:
Image upload failed
Upload failed for IMG_3833small.jpg with error: A network error caused your upload to fail. Please try your upload again.
Yeah, that error??? IT'S CALLED DIALUP. I got that after a nice series of timeouts...grrr.
I've wasted a half hour on just the upload, and that's too long. I hate dialup. And the ever increasing demand that modern websites put on it. And the guy who is supposed to come and install something better who never gets the job done...and I'm going to town. Too much hatin' here in front of this keyboard.









_Modified by punchbug at 8:12 AM 9-20-2008_
AHAH!!! It may have actually uploaded this time. Was it worth it? Nope, but here it is. Has the page passed into history yet? Likely...sigh...










_Modified by punchbug at 10:20 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, I will properly edit this for ownage tomorrow......promise










I predict something purple this way comes.








Cathy, you should convince Daun to fly out here for Bonelli. That way you and Tim(ob) could hitch a ride.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


















Note the CANADA plane shirt!! Muahahahah!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_










Hey, were getting a bridge like that tacked onto the Eastern Span of the SF/Oakland bay Bridge.
You'll remember it's the one that had an upper section fall during the 89' Earthquake.
Turned out what came to light was during construction about 80-something years ago the East and West sections didn't join, they had to fab up a on the spot grapple to pull the two sides together and pop the rivets in johnie-quick like.
The replacement for that section is going to look like the new bridge in Timob's top picture. The old section being replaced looks like the other bridge piece in the same picture.
(Oh, wait, the thread doesn't get any longer if I type more words, does it?)

TBerk
Lobster Timob Lobster! 


_Modified by TBerk at 6:38 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

Turns out, the Timob isn't big on lobster, but he is willing to try things.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

tomob doest like to eat big red bugs. cant blame him.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









Having driven over the old bridge, it was way nicer, just poorly maintained








Have you seen the new bridge at night actually and/or taken the elevator to the top?


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

[email protected] TIMBO, that lobster is making my mouth water! BTW, that's an awesome shirt!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Go TImob!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Note the CANADA plane shirt!! Muahahahah!









I noticed it in another picture! I wondered if it's a foreshadowing of next year's epic trip...hmmm? Provinces will take a bit longer to travel through though. Poor Avro Arrow, it's a shameful tale, that. Should have been a glorious one, according to legend...
And not keen on lobsta, what's with THAT?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_tomob doest like to eat big red bugs. cant blame him. 

I thought you were from Maine?








(Here's a little secret: I don't like to pick crabs, and I'm from Maryland--crabcakes are awesome though)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh yeah, and a big Muahahahhahaaa!!!! on the new screen name Timob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_more pictures at http://www.timbotrip.com including pretty leaf-changing action








I IZ TheTimob!!









Hey Tim, cool seeing you this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








That was just a quick and fun drive to meet you and shake your hand.
Nice picture, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the contrasting Sciroccos. 
See ya in a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: also thanks for wearing the Avrow t-shirt.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:33 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought you were from Maine?








(Here's a little secret: I don't like to pick crabs, and I'm from Maryland--crabcakes are awesome though)

yeah, lobsters disgusting on so many levels. they really are just big bugs..
altho, they are an acquired taste. get a few beers in you and soak the bits in butter, and they become paletable.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_timob doesn't like to eat big red bugs. Cant blame him. 

Oh, yeah!?
How about when they are Medium Sized? 










Right Cat atcha'.

TBerk
crustaceans are yummy...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought you were from Maine?








(Here's a little secret: I don't like to pick crabs, and I'm from Maryland--crabcakes are awesome though)

Crab to me is way better than lobster!!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

OK, TiMob!, glue one of these to the Hood!








Dungeness 
Super Big Photo - Beware! 
Hey, we need some more states, Texas and some of the bigger ones could be subdivided and Tim would have to stay on the road indefinitely.
OK, time for cocoa now.

TBerk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought you were from Maine?








(Here's a little secret: I don't like to pick crabs, and I'm from Maryland--crabcakes are awesome though)

Well, there six of us here for dinner, and with Timbo not caring for them, it half like and half dislike. So it isn't uncommon for people up here to not like lobster-though a little odd.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Having driven over the old bridge, it was way nicer, just poorly maintained








Have you seen the new bridge at night actually and/or taken the elevator to the top?

I haven't been up it yet, which is dumb, because I live 5 minutes from it. It is something I will do before it closes for winter though. Timbo's schedule doesn't allow for a visit, but I will show him a good photo spot of it and the fort on his way out. 
Have you ever walked across that old bridge though? That thing moved up and down a LOT.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice picture, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the contrasting Sciroccos. 
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:33 AM 9-20-2008_









Very nice pic, I was planning on doing this in Augusta with him, but now the car doesn't want to start. pita! Now I get to spend the morning fixing it.
Vermont has a great looking capital building imho. The rural backdrop is quite nice too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Yeah, I like the lobster meat itself, but the process of getting to all of it? Yeah, I'll just pass on that!















But the Blueberry pie was quite good!







Blueberries are one of Maine's top exports. The other is TOOTHPICKS!
















crazyaboutrocs also has a crazy cool polydactyl part-Mine **** cat. This cat basically has opposable thumbs - it can grab stuff, and catch stuff easy! Really cool.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_










The Timob must some sort of cat whisperer, because Gatsby is quite shy and it takes many visits for her to finally meet people. She sat right down next to Tim on the first visit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

The Timob left about a half hour ago, with a full tank of gas, on his way to Augusta for pics and then to Lewiston with breakfast or lunch with Johnny. You should see him by 11:30 Johnny. It was great having you here Tim. Drive safe the rest of the way.
Now off to find out why mine won't start....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Muahahah, thanks for everything, John!! I'll see ya in a week!


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_The Timob left about a half hour ago, with a full tank of gas, on his way to Augusta for pics and then to Lewiston with breakfast or lunch with Johnny. You should see him by 11:30 Johnny. It was great having you here Tim. Drive safe the rest of the way.
*Now off to find out why mine won't start....*

it's the fact that you have a mkv parked near it


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Turns out, the Timob isn't big on lobster, but he is willing to try things.
just convince him it tastes _like_ hamburger


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I tried lobster for the first time when I went on a cruise to Alaska with my parents. It was AMAZING, but it's gourmet, duh! I tried it again at Red Lobster a couple years later, nearly threw up. Gross. Having to crack it open myself is not fun. That just ruined everything for me. You don't serve hamburger with the hide still on, so why do the same for lobster? That's my rationale.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbass33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_
it's the fact that you have a mkv parked near it









That shouldn't be it. The MkV stays outside and the Scirocco lives in the garage.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I tried lobster for the first time when I went on a cruise to Alaska with my parents. It was AMAZING, but it's gourmet, duh! I tried it again at Red Lobster a couple years later, nearly threw up. Gross. Having to crack it open myself is not fun. That just ruined everything for me. You don't serve hamburger with the hide still on, so why do the same for lobster? That's my rationale.
for me, the fun was always having to destroy the thing to eat it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









oh... and I prefer that my steaks and burgers are still mooing when they serve it to me


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

























Muahahahha! Moar on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

great to finally meet you Timbo, sorry we didnt make it to Frans in time for breakfast. they make the best 'french toast sandwich'.
heres one:









here is Timbo trying to leave my driveway. I snapped about ten pics of him sitting there waiting for an opening... I should have warned him. you have to be really aggressive to get out of my driveway. people just dont stop.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









Muahahahha! Moar on http://www.timbotrip.com

Oh cool, Johnny met you in Augusta. Well it's my starter and I'll have to get a rebuilt, because the foreign place I got mine at shut down earlier this year. Our capital building is hard (or maybe nearly impossible) to get a front pic with a car if I remember right.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*

So Timob,
How many capitols left to visit?
You should be almost done with this madness!
Go Timob Go!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

I think he has four; Mass, RI, CT and NJ.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
crazyaboutrocs also has a crazy cool polydactyl part-Mine **** cat. This cat basically has opposable thumbs - it can grab stuff, and catch stuff easy! Really cool.









very interesting read about Maine ***** and Polydactyl cats on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_Coon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydactyl_cat


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

That's IT! My next cat (and I don't need it just yet) will be a big male polydactyl Maine ****. I had a polydactyl barn cat way back (who was also missing an eye) and my brother had a real gem of a Maine ****, registered, and belonging to a neighbour, but you know cats, they live with whomever they choose, and Pumpkin liked my brother's place. He was massive. Both were exceptional cats. My Butternut has got to be at least part ****, she's small, but within size for a female and she trills. She's a little trouble maker is what she is. Butternut in action:








Okay, back to work eh?


_Modified by punchbug at 11:22 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

If you get a full Maine **** Cat then they can be quite large. I saw one in Germany, at a campground, and the owner was walking it with a leash-bigger than a small dog.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well it is my starter that is dead. About 1 volt coming out of the winding strap nut. It think the probe touched the main stud because the starter briefly kicked on. So I guess it's technically the solenoid. I'll have to wait till Monday because nobody has one in stock. I did pick up an NOS solenoid for the '78 awhile back. Anyone know if that would work? Maybe I should dig that out of storage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_If you get a full Maine **** Cat then they can be quite large. I saw one in Germany, at a campground, and the owner was walking it with a leash-bigger than a small dog. 

The males get enormous, taking several years to reach full size. Pumpkin was likely a 20 pounder and not fat. Big boned, actually. Surprisingly, females can be a little as 6 lbs from what I've read, and that's not big at all. Heck, my male barn cat is 16 lbs.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bwahahahaha http://www.verismocat.com/htms...s.htm


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Woot! I finally have power after the storm 6 days ago. 
It has been pretty crazy here compared to what we Ohioans are used to seeing. Many people living around us (including Daun, I think) still have no power, and may not have it for another 6 weeks


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Well it is my starter that is dead. About 1 volt coming out of the winding strap nut. It think the probe touched the main stud because the starter briefly kicked on. So I guess it's technically the solenoid. I'll have to wait till Monday because nobody has one in stock. I did pick up an NOS solenoid for the '78 awhile back. Anyone know if that would work? Maybe I should dig that out of storage.
"08 GTI MkV, '78, '86 and '88 Sciroccos" 



Fit which of the cars in your sig? My initial answer is a Roc is a Roc is a Roc as far as manual transmission starters and so on.

'TheTimob', Are you going anywhere near Amherst?

TBerk




_Modified by TBerk at 1:17 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Way MOAR at http://www.timbotrip.com

























Heading to sharkytm's place really soon!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

dont forget to post the gas can pic


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I haven't been up it yet, which is dumb, because I live 5 minutes from it. It is something I will do before it closes for winter though. Timbo's schedule doesn't allow for a visit, but I will show him a good photo spot of it and the fort on his way out. 
Have you ever walked across that old bridge though? That thing moved up and down a LOT.

Oh yes, it was quite amazing







I loved the old bridge!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_

Fit which of the cars in your sig? My initial answer is a Roc is a Roc is a Roc as far as manual transmission starters and so on.
TBerk
_Modified by TBerk at 1:17 PM 9-20-2008_

The '88. I am going to try the solenoid. It can't really hurt, and could save me $120.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_










I got this odd feeling of coming home when I saw that sign







Which is pretty wierd, since I'm a Canuck. But I spend a bit of each summer there I guess. Say Hi to old Ironsides for me eh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Muahhahhaah!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Muahhahhaah!









yeah thats the one. this was my contribution to the trip


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Combining these two images at different exposure levels:















The HDR (High Dynamic Range) Image:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^^ Now that is one awesome picture!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Hey Timbo!
Do you have a Panoramic setting on your camera? 
I'd love to see that.
Hey! You now have touched water from the two farthest reaches of the U.S!
Sweet.
Don't lose your glasses again tho. That sorta sucked.
PANORAMA!
Like so!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Don't lose your glasses again tho. That sorta sucked.

Not really. The new specs are rockstar status.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
The State Beverage of Maine is Moxie. I already had some Moxie this trip, in Oklahoma! Neato!!










Did somebody say....*MOXIE?*








Drink theTimob Drink!


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_for me, the fun was always having to destroy the thing to eat it








oh... and I prefer that my steaks and burgers are still mooing when they serve it to me









x a zillion
mmmmm


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Not really. The new specs are rockstar status.








Timob with new glasses & hair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

sharkytm seems to have a few Hondas!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Did he join the Vortex by accident?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hondas make great family cars.... but a Dub is a Dub







Some times its interesting to see what other kinds of cars people have other than a VW. Toyota 4-runners/4x4s and Subbies appear to be quite popular "other" cars around here


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Today's Schedule:
Providence, Capital of Rhode Island at 12 noon Rhode Island State House [82 Smith St, Providence RI 02903]
Hartford, Capital of Connecticut at 1:45pm to 2pm [210 Capitol Ave, Hartford CT 06106]
Destination is Torrington, CT- at Spinney's place!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Destination is Torrington, CT- at Spinney's place!

Is he still alive?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Is he still alive?

he was when i saw him like 2 months ago


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









And this car sure was interesting looking! (and going more than 100mph!)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Today's Schedule: 
Destination is Torrington, CT- at Spinney's place!

Tim please help Brian push his Rocco out of the garage, so it can see some sunlight


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

One more capital. You're almost there!


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Today's Schedule:
Providence, Capital of Rhode Island at 12 noon Rhode Island State House [82 Smith St, Providence RI 02903]
Hartford, Capital of Connecticut at 1:45pm to 2pm [210 Capitol Ave, Hartford CT 06106]
Destination is Torrington, CT- at Spinney's place!








Any idea when you will be rolling in to our place tomorrow (meaning day'ish or night'ish)?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_







Any idea when you will be rolling in to our place tomorrow (meaning day'ish or night'ish)?

Whenever's good - cause it's not a far trip. Can you IM me your address though? I need to know how to get there!


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

hey what happened to your magnets on the doors?? did the yellow car blow them off as he went by???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shrttrackr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrttrackr* »_hey what happened to your magnets on the doors?? did the yellow car blow them off as he went by???









One of them blew away when I was in Columbus, Ohio during Hurricane Ike!!







There's still one on the Driver's side.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Your in CT now? I would have come up and shaken your hand had I known. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Whenever's good - cause it's not a far trip. 

Doesn't matter for us. We will both be here at night. If it is going to be before 5pm just give a call to either one of our cells (you still have both numbers, right?) when you are getting close so that we can make sure Paul is home when you get here and not out running errands or something.

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Can you IM me your address though? I need to know how to get there!









IM sent


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*

Oh yeah, say hi to Spinney for us


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm here at Spinney's house. He's not here yet, but he left the door open for me.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I'm here at Spinney's house. He's not here yet, but he left the door open for me.


fix his car before he gets home


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
fix his car before he gets home


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
fix his car before he gets home

^+1
Tim tell Brian we all miss him


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
fix his car before he gets home

x3


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
fix his car before he gets home

x Ur Quattro
Say, isn't TheTimob's theme be based on Robert Frost's Poem?
----------
Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening
Robert Frost
Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village, though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.
My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.
He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there's some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.
The woods are lovely, dark and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep. 
----------
TBerk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

bumping this up
Go TiMob Go


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

I'm goin' already!! Geez!!







heh heh heh.
Anyway, I'm in New York state right now near Mount Kisco.
I'm driving down 684, gonna get off on NY-22, and take that to 287 across the hudson on the Tappan Zee bridge. from there, I'll stay on 287 almost all the way to Middlesex, NJ.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the timob....living the dream, and making it reality.
so close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_very interesting read about Maine ***** and Polydactyl cats on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_Coon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydactyl_cat

My first childhood cat was a Maine ****, he was the sweetest, most lovable, gentle-natured cat ever. Very smart, knew some tricks, came when called, etc... and lived to be 24 years old.








I can't think of Massachusetts without thinking of that Family Guy clip.








That yellow car looked like a Shelby Daytona Coupe. I always liked the looks of them over the Cobra. They were basically the same as the Cobra only built for GT-class racing. There were only 5 of them built (rumored to be 6 actually) so it's probably a good assumption that the one you saw was a kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I have power back too so I'm catching up.







)
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Here in NJ!








And New Jersey wins for cheapest fuel of the trip! This beats Konomi's gas by three cents a gallon!























Ok. Tomorrow is the last capitol of the trip, Trenton, NJ. 
Sunset is at 6:55 PM, So we need to get there at 5:55 - for the magic hour.
Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr
So, we can have as many roccos as possible!!
We'll have Paul, Lee, Jim, Joe, Raul, Me, and maybe Jeff.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

NJ ftw


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

$3.60/gal Premium... da'amn


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn NJ, I'm stuck paying $3.60 for regular here. Oh well.
Anyway, you're almost there - go Tim go!!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its a bait and switch..... Cheap Gas != Good State


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Damn NJ, I'm stuck paying $3.60 for regular here. Oh well.
Anyway, you're almost there - go Tim go!!!!

try $4.05 for 93 that is what I paid yesterday to fill up


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_$3.60/gal Premium... da'amn

This is what's wrong. How quickly we forget. We get used to these high gas prices and celebrate when prices drop just a little. It's still an outrage. Like getting charged to check luggage and paying for a Coke by the airlines. They will never backtrack on these charges.
I'm sorry for my small rant.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*









oh come now... according to the rhetoric.. by voting one party over another, gas prices will suddenly drop lower than they have been in 100 years

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I gots an idea.... swift beatings for the oil execs and their political "allies"


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
And New Jersey wins for cheapest fuel of the trip! This beats Konomi's gas by three cents a gallon!
















NUH-UH!!! I double-won, remember?!! REMEMBER!!!!????!?!!! So it's a tie!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
This is what's wrong. How quickly we forget. We get used to these high gas prices and celebrate when prices drop just a little. It's still an outrage. Like getting charged to check luggage and paying for a Coke by the airlines. They will never backtrack on these charges.
I'm sorry for my small rant. 

My state capital typically has gas cheaper than many towns, mine included. They are an hour away. The freaking gas tanks(the big suckers) are in my town and two other nearby. How is it I pay more at a station on the other side of town from the damned terminal? So screwed up!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
NUH-UH!!! I double-won, remember?!! REMEMBER!!!!????!?!!! So it's a tie!!!

No, gas that I don't get to fill my tank with doesn't count!!! In fact, there's a gas station here with gas CHEAPER than what I got today. But it's not in mah tank, does not count!!









Tomorrow is the awesome last capitol picture. Trenton New Jersey State House at 6pm. LOTS OF SCIROCCOS!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

GO TIMOB GO!!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Tomorrow is the awesome last capitol picture. Trenton New Jersey State House at 6pm. LOTS OF SCIROCCOS!!

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... but then Tim's quest will be will done









GO TIMOB GO !!!

see ya at H20


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
... but then Tim's quest will be will done











Nah, there's a mystical winter roadtrip due in a couple months.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Tomorrow is the awesome last capitol picture. Trenton New Jersey State House at 6pm. LOTS OF SCIROCCOS!!


I missed your Northern California flyby.
Redo.
TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Nah, there's a mystical winter roadtrip due in a couple months.....









That was supposed to be a secret!














But whatever. I'm doing it. NEEDS MOAR ROADTRIPZ!
Anyway... cooking








Dinner. Konomi take SPECIAL NOTICE: The PROPER kind of Macaroni and Cheese - Velveeta. None of that powdered crap!!
















sciroccojim explains some things








It's about rear struts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I see bacon!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mmmmmmmmm....chicken wings.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I am *loving* this rally-esque Jetta. Very don't eFf with me!

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









So, timbo, have you planed your roadtrip to the 49th capital? Philly to Juneau? Marc Getty knows it can be done!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
try $4.05 for 93 that is what I paid yesterday to fill up

I got premium (93 octane!) this morning at the sunoco by your apt for $3.91. 91 octane was $3.83. It's a coupple blocks up the pike, but worth it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Here in NJ!










FINALLY! Somewhere on your timbotrip I've been!!







I got stopped by the NJ states just past this sign fer speedin..... 
bout 93 before I launced the brakes!








Anyhoo.. I thought I felt the presence of the Timob! You did pass my exit on I-84 for cryin out loud!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_the timob....living the dream, and making it reality.
so close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Follow your dreams....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

We lit the SKULLFIRE OF DOOM!!








Damn! That thing looks EVIL!








So? Put him to work! S'MORES!!!








In all their gooey goodness


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Gaaaaah - must go to store to buy smore supplies. Wait - dammit. No fire sources around here! Not even the stove!


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I gots an idea.... swift beatings for the oil execs and their political "allies"









Blame falls on both sides of the isle to politicians who are beholden to special interest groups. They're more worried about they're election funds and pork barrel projects than they are about you, me or the security of this nation. We didn't learn a [email protected] thing from the 70's now did we? Makes me sad.....









With that said....GO GO TIMBO!!! Make it home buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Nah, there's a mystical winter roadtrip due in a couple months.....









Canada in the winter!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Canada in the winter!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope, word has it theTimob has retirement set up in Florida.

TBerk
hoax thetimob hoax!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
Nope, word has it theTimob has retirement set up in *Minnesota*.



Fixed that for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The State House is located at 125 West State Street in Trenton, NJ. The zip code is 08625.
DRIVING DIRECTIONS
From the East: Take 195 west to Route 29 north (toward Lambertville). Exit right at Memorial Drive. Follow signs for the Capitol Complex and proceed through the light at the end of the ramp. After the light, make a sharp first right and proceed making a semi-circle around the parking area. Pass through the light into the Capitol Complex.
From the South: Take Route 206 north or 295 north, and follow directions to 195 west to Route 29 north (toward Lambertville). Follow directions above for traveling from the east.
From the West: Enter Trenton via Delaware River toll bridge (Route 1 north). Exit at Route 29. Take Route 29 north (toward Lambertville). Exit right at Memorial Drive. Follow signs for the Capitol Complex and proceed through the light at the end of the ramp. After the light, make a sharp first right and proceed making a semi-circle around the parking area. Pass through the light into the Capitol Complex.
From the North: Take Route 1 south to the last New Jersey exit ("Capitol Complex"). Turn right onto Warren Street and go to the light where you will make a left onto Market Street. Pass through the next light at William Trent Place and bear right following signs for the Capitol Complex.
Parking: Free public parking is available at the surface lot behind the State House. It is accessed by turning right onto Barrack Street from West State Street and turning left at the first light onto Lafayette Street. Proceed to the next light and turn right onto South Warren Street. Make the first right and make another right at the stop sign. Bear left at the light and make a right at the light toward the back of the State House. Proceed to the guard booth and have picture ID ready to gain access to the lot.
Metered, on-street parking is available along West State Street. Pay lots are located at the corner of South Warren and Lafayette Streets, and at North Warren and Hanover Streets. Handicap parking is available in the parking garage and on West State Street in front of the State House and Annex and across the street from the State House.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Can't wait to see the "hood" at the NJ State Capital building tonight. We might even unveil the 80S.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Can't wait to see the "hood" at the NJ State Capital building tonight. We might even unveil the 80S. 
[URL]http://media.firevortex.net/icons/custom/green/fv-green-shocked.gif[/img[/URL]] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I'd say chances are [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that we'll be unveiling the yet to be named 80s.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (passatcindy)*

I'll be there.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Konomi! NOW I REALLY KICKED YOUR PRICE OUT THE WINDOW!! HA-HA!!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Free super??!?!?!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_









LMAO

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Konomi! NOW I REALLY KICKED YOUR PRICE OUT THE WINDOW!! HA-HA!!











Damn east-coasters!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_


















Well, Mom was born and raised in pre-Trump Atlantic City NJ, (we're talking the 30s here) so all ize can tell ya Tim?, be sure to get some *Salt Water Taffy* before you jet on home.

TBerk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

Where's the pics? 
_said in the voice of the old lady from wendy's commercials_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

ALRIGHT, YOU FOOLS!! They haven't even served bread yet, and I'm-a-postin!!!








The last capitol - the one I was looking least forward to - TURNED OUT TO BE THE MOST AWESOME!!! LOOK at all the SCIROCCOS!!!
























many moar on http://www.timbotrip.com


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

holy sh!t, he did it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant even tell you how cool it is that you did this, and to be on it with you for the opening leg, awesome


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Congrats Tim. Glad to see you finally did it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now do Canada!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Hey Timbo, congrats! Those Megasquirt nay-sayers can just chew on that eh? And long live the faithful 8V!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

AWESOME! a trip of a lifetime!
Timbo, seriously... new glass and keep the hair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Absolutely AWSOME
I wish that the storms in Ohio did not get you off schedule...(ahead of schedule )
I would have liked to meet you on this trip!
Awfully good to know that a 84 can do this kind of trip........as mine is too!















< coke / milk, whatever....
Don


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_ALRIGHT, YOU FOOLS!! They haven't even served bread yet, and I'm-a-postin!!!








The last capitol - the one I was looking least forward to - TURNED OUT TO BE THE MOST AWESOME!!! LOOK at all the SCIROCCOS!!!







\
odd... I only count 3 *REAL* Sciroccos


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Tim,
I am so happy for you. Some may have thought that this was some type of frivolous adventure. The reality of this trip for me and for many of us was that as you made your way across the lower 48, WE were making our way there with you. People that helped you along and open there homes, went to hang out with you and just simply supported you in thought were all living this journey with.
All I can say is Thank you for taking me along and congratualtions. You sir have stories to tell now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

*YAY TIMBO, YAY!*








http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_right.gif Tim, this has got to go down in the books for the coolest thing ever undertaken, period. http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_left.gif 
Can't wait to see all the numbers you end up with: Average MPG. Best MPG. Total gallons used. How many oil changes, etc etc...
Allow me to say for all the fans of the Timbo...
*Well done, Sir....well done.*








I want to see that hood on the wall for posterity!
Neptuno couldn't have said it better:
_I am so happy for you. Some may have thought that this was some type of frivolous adventure. The reality of this trip for me and for many of us was that as you made your way across the lower 48, WE were making our way there with you. People that helped you along and open there homes, went to hang out with you and just simply supported you in thought were all living this journey with._
All I can say is Thank you for taking me along and congratualtions. You sir have stories to tell now 
now:
*STOP TIMBO, STOP!!*



_Modified by My Old Roc at 6:44 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Tim,
I am so happy for you. Some may have thought that this was some type of frivolous adventure. The reality of this trip for me and for many of us was that as you made your way across the lower 48, WE were making our way there with you. People that helped you along and open there homes, went to hang out with you and just simply supported you in thought were all living this journey with.
All I can say is Thank you for taking me along and congratualtions. You sir have stories to tell now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

It was nice to share you with the rest of the country, but we are glad to have you home where you belong!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_It was nice to share you with the rest of the country, but we are glad to have you home where you belong!
















Ditto.
Bluehost pics no worky.
H2O this weekend means we get to hang out all over again. This is fun!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Thanks guys! It was awesome. All of you made it awesome!! Not only was this trip a lot of fun, it taught me a lot of good things about life as well.
Clockwise from left: Jim (sciroccojim), Lee (sciroccos4lifewife), Paul (sciroccos4life), Raul (raulito), Jeff (bigtavo), Cindy (passatcindy), Joe (scirocco*joe) and me, Tim (TheTimob)
















A final bite








I'm gonna stay in NJ one more night... help Paul out with a couple of H2o projects on his cars. Then tomorow night, Raulito is gonna make dinner for all of us.
And that's the trip!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have want.... MOAR!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I have want.... MOAR!









Me too!!







But I have H2o International this weekend. There will be more pics. In another thread.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

YAY TIM!!! That's so stinking awesome that you actually did the trip of a lifetime. Tell Raul that he will still always cook better than me, considering that I'VE SCREWED UP RICE KRISPIES. Yeah, it's almost impossible right? Well i messed it up. They SUCKED.
Anyway...it was great having you here! Can't wait to see you when you return! And I'll make you an awesome breakfast next time...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

It was AMAZING!! Thank you for keeping us all posted on the whole trip, I was living vicariously through this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Congrats Timbo.
I enjoyed following this thread. Looks like you had a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

x3


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tim Chunks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Chunks* »_Congrats Timbo.
I enjoyed following this thread. Looks like you had a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree ^ 
glad to see someone do this since I'm able to do this myself at present.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

Tim, as many others have said, this was a hell of an undertaking and we're glad we could follow you along the way. You'll have memories of this forever...


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_*STOP TIMBO, STOP!!*

Not yet, Chewie! H2O is still coming! 
SOON TIMBO, SOON!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

OK, now do it all over again... [in REVERSE!]

TBerk
so glad he turned down the Reality TV Show offer...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow 
amazing


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

Timbo, I must say. My hat is off to you sir. Congratulations and good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Timbo: You're done! How does it feel?! You've accomplished an amazing thing, and I'm glad you made it home safely. You'll remember this for the rest of your life, every little part. Congrats on finishing successfully! 
Oh, and you better come back!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Word dude. Tell us in a few days, after you have time to soak it all in. That was a ***********ing EPIC tour.









Tell all those fools at dinner that you are socal-bound!








It was great having you here, and you know you always have a place here man.
Congrats!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

completely awesome man..... I am glad you did it and you are always welcome here in Tejas!!!! infact the ABA crossflow with ITBs will need some megasquirting....next year......


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Wow! Congratulations!
Edit:
I would've loved to meet you had I the time. Maybe next time you're in the PNW.


_Modified by Rannoch at 1:00 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Welcome home dude! Glad ya made it home safe and sound! Was awesome to meet someone that accomplished something that I want to do next summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_very interesting read about Maine ***** and Polydactyl cats on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_Coon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydactyl_cat

HOLY CRAP! The "Old Man" is part Maine **** and we never knew it! He and his brother were mixes of their parents and the little one we kept because his personality was less adventurous. The big one knew how to open doors, played fetch, and played with the water in the toilets. They both trilled too and we thought that was normal so now the little girl does it too! Considering they were barn cats in New Brunswick which borders Maine on the north it's pretty reasonable. He's even got a strangely large head and short tail. We just didn't know any better because they were our first family cats. In hindsight I could never figure out why most everyone elses cats seemed so dumb.
My sister and Paddy "the Old Man" about ten years ago:








I know I know, a little late but I've been in DC for the past few days and am just catching up now. Rest Timbo Rest, then Pride Timbo Pride! congrats on a fantastic run Timbo. 


_Modified by Rave Racer at 1:37 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

tim my friend, i'm glad you made it safely to the end. i'm proud to say that i got to participate in this amazing journey of yours. if you ever need a place to stay ever again, you have a home in memphis, tn. 
may the roads lead you to where true bliss exists,
nathan.


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Word dude. Tell us in a few days, after you have time to soak it all in. That was a ***********ing EPIC tour.









Tell all those fools at dinner that you are socal-bound!








It was great having you here, and you know you always have a place here man.
Congrats!! 

Hey, hey. Let's not get crazy now. We'll let you borrow him, but he belongs to us! Don't make me get all East LA on your *ss.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
Hey, hey. Let's not get crazy now. We'll let you borrow him, but he belongs to us! Don't make me get all East LA on your *ss.
















the nj/pa/md crew is just glad to have him back so he can fix our cars again


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
Hey, hey. Let's not get crazy now. We'll let you borrow him, but he belongs to us! Don't make me get all East LA on your *ss.















TheTimob belongs to no one! he should be allowed to be enjoyed by the entire world.... Now Tim, hurry up and move back to Colorado


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Yep yep Timbo; you knows we gots some cool salvage yards here in Colorado...
Congrats on completing the EPIC journey


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Congrats Timob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_completely awesome man..... I am glad you did it and you are always welcome here in Tejas!!!! infact the ABA crossflow with ITBs will need some megasquirting....next year......






























I know! The next trip should be... "Megasquirt one car per 48 states trip" 
Morio has one for Texas, and I have one for Kansas. Who else?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

Incredible run Tim. I am glad you are home and safe.
I will get you the pictures I promised of the jet factory - when the lights come back on! With the IAM on strike, Boeing has decided to save on the electric bill, which I hear is over $1,000,000 a month.
It was great to meet you, and you will always have friends in the PNW.







<<<< MILK!
Craig


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*









Congratulations Timbo! Can't imaging what it feels like to be home after a trip like that!! and bump for the only FAIL FREE thread on the vortex!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccomann)*

big ups homie!! Glad you didn't blow up n' stuff.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I want to see a full size, desktop quality, pic of that hood


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

X2!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

1280x1024 & 1920x1200 (for work) would be nice


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Congrats man! It seemed like yesterday when were sitting at Cincy and you were talking about the trip.







Too bad our wedding/honeymoon/hurricane messed up the timing, we would have loved to have you visit!
So what's next for the Timob?
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's an HDR of 4 different pictures (4 different exposure levels)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Congrats Timob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I know! The next trip should be... "Megasquirt one car per 48 states trip" 
Morio has one for Texas, and I have one for Kansas. Who else?









I'll sign up for one


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

World tour next? or maybe just europe for starters?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

GO TIMBO GOOOOO! oh wait ur done... Well, thanks for stopping in! It was great having you. Cant wait for the next big adventure. Im looking forward to a pic of the hood with all the sigs.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Congrats, Timbo!
Now, lets see the list of each scirocco guy you met listed by state.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Ok, so here is a little slice of the last state capital action.
The crew:








Shenanigans:
















Alternate angle:








The hood!








TheTimob makes it official!








And we're done...








TheMan, TheMyth, TheLegend..............TheTimob!








Diggit:








The Greeting:








Cindy says, "It's time for some food!"








Jimbo likes ice cream.








Timbo looks contentedly upon his peoples:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









YAY TIMBO YAY!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The hood!










holy crap...i need to resign my name at h2oi







its totally gone


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Raul decided to kick ass and make dinner!
Warm ceviche
















Raul:








Crabcakes








Crème Brûlée








Muahahahahaahahha!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Nice. Give him the filet recipe.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

CALANDAR COVER!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Here's an HDR of 4 different pictures (4 different exposure levels)


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_World tour next? or maybe just europe for starters?










Where do I sign up for this trip? I'll start packing.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Only the Timob tells a selected few what his next trip will be.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ We should hire Raul to come out and cater our wedding! That looks amazing! And Creme Brulee....mmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_World tour next? or maybe just europe for starters?










Yeah! Know of a place I could stay the night in Sweden?















But trust me... there's more roadtrips being planned... Including The Timob comes to your state AGAIN, and this time he buys YOU dinner!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Yeah! Know of a place I could stay the night in Sweden?















But trust me... there's more roadtrips being planned... Including The Timob comes to your state AGAIN, and this time he buys YOU dinner!









Yay! More road trips! I can't wait! I did have a couple of nice ones myself this year but I'm hungry for more!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Damn!!! I missed the end..... or did I







Perhaps this is just the beginning.....
Meh, I'm always late to the party.








Congrats Timbo!!!! You are an inspiration to this community and all of the folks in this forum. I tip my hat to you good fellow. You tied all of the posts and threads and people of the best forum on Vortex together...... in a Scirocco.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you. are. the. man!
ok. enough of this focking lovefest. Time to bump the Bonelli thread and that FFC some schmuck is putting on in NY.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Yeah! Know of a place I could stay the night in Sweden?

















I think I've got that old moldy tent around here somewhere....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Raul decided to kick ass and make dinner!
Crème Brûlée








Muahahahahaahahha!

Peace on Earth and Good Will for Dessert! 
<insert Homer Drooling...>
TBerk
...I once set out for Cincy... 
(I got the lyrics, just need a melody)


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










Hunts Ketchup? Do they not have real ketchup there?








glad you made it back


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (AspenelsRocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AspenelsRocco16v* »_
Hunts Ketchup? Do they not have real ketchup there?








glad you made it back

Yeah, really - we are right next to PA, and they don't have Heinz? WEAK! That's like going to the store and buying a Nestle chocolate bar instead of the Hershey bar from PA. You get weird looks.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Yeah, really - we are right next to PA, and they don't have Heinz? WEAK! That's like going to the store and buying a Nestle chocolate bar instead of the Hershey bar from PA. You get weird looks.

The Timob accepts nothing but the best.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
The Timob accepts nothing but the best.









Butter, Garlic.....








And some Rip Tide Red beer. Boy boy boy. 








Looks like the 'T' is safe from crustaceans for another season.









TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

I just posted a big thread in the FS forum selling some of my stuffs to help cover the end part of the trip!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4064762
Buy my stuff!!


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

i miss this. do it again timob.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugn Dubbin* »_i miss this. do it again timob.

I have no objections to that!!








My wallet would like me to pass though.


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL. i'm just glad you made it ok. me and deric have been keeping track and are glad everything went well. lord knows you sure made the hell up out of some friends all over this country.


----------

